# Spotted for sale elsewhere: Vintage / Classic bikes, framesets and components



## stevevw (2 Sep 2014)

Can we have a sticky Vintage / Classic Steel for sale thread here on the Classic and Vintage page? 

Along the lines of the ebay thread. Just a listing of whats for sale then all deals and negotiations by message.

Lets broaden this to For Sale and Wanted Bikes, Framesets, Components etc for veteran, vintage, classic bicycles


----------



## biggs682 (2 Sep 2014)

good idea


----------



## stevevw (2 Sep 2014)

SOLD

OK here we go then.
1952 Hobbs Blue Riband Frameset
St 21"
TT 21"
Rear Drop 120mm
Wheel size 27" or 700C
Brake Drop 60mm
Seat post size 27.2mm
Headset TDC
Bottom Bracket Brampton with TDC axle
Frame & Fork No. E 2516
Frame and fork refinished by Mario Vaz to match the original finish.
Only selling as too small for me. £185 plus post.


----------



## stevevw (2 Sep 2014)

Wanted
2 x Sturmey Archer hub gears or complete 26" x 1 1/4" wheels 3 or 4 speed. Must be 1940 and prefer same month as they are for a pair of his and hers Joe Cooke Imperial Petrel's. Also need Headclip stems, bars and Resilion brake levers.


----------



## biggs682 (2 Sep 2014)

For Sale
This Lambert racing bike has been my daily commuting bike for last couple of months and has performed very reliably .
As far as i can tell it dates from the late 70's and is made from Aerospace tubing and the mark 3 alloy "death fork" making it very light and agile to ride .

Paintwork is far from immaculate but is tidy enough considering its age . Its a 23 1/2" sized frame so 5ft 9" upwards should be fine .

large flanged 700c wheels have nearly new tyres on them , 14 speed gea system could be 21 speed with the correct fr derailiuer .

Fitted with full wet weather protection guards make this an ideal all round bike .

please note red saddle , lights and tripmeter not included in slae

any questions please

asking £105

bike is in Wellingborough nn8 postcode or could be sent on a 2 day courier for an extra £21.50 if not local


----------



## johorn (3 Sep 2014)

Great idea!


----------



## Aniello (3 Sep 2014)

Great idea indeed!

I am in the process of building up this Holdsworth (possibly La Variable) frame:

https://www.flickr.com/photos/anidel/sets/72157646205155488/

so WANTED any components of that era (1938) that might help (if the price is right :/)

Thanks!
Aniello


----------



## stevevw (10 Sep 2014)

Having a bit of a clear out of mainly frame sets I doubt I will get round to using any time soon. If you have any interest get in touch. Will try and get some pictures sorted soon. I am trying to get some space in the workshop so I can get on with some of the other projects I have on the go.

Early 50's Raleigh Lenton Sports 21"
Late 40's Humber Beeston Clubman 
Late 40's Hercules Clubman
1957 Rudge Pathfinder 23"
Early 50's BSA Tour of Britain (not to confused with the terrible Raleigh version)
1935 The Sun club model
1963 Freddie Grubb




Claud Butler Dalesman




Late 40's Maclean Featherweight (Rechromed)
Carlton Belived to be Franco-Italia
1930's Milne Tandem frame


----------



## Tony Raynor (11 Sep 2014)

@stevevw love the claud butler and a nice list of frames.


----------



## Shaun (12 Sep 2014)

It is a good idea, but I don't want classifieds threads moving outside of the classifieds forums. I'll modify the Classifieds section of the forum to create a few categories and allow sale / want / exchange threads in each category, which should help.

I'll let this thread run for now but would ask that you move stuff to the new classifieds structure once it's in place. I'll post to let you know. 

Thanks,
Shaun


----------



## biggs682 (24 Sep 2014)

Shaun said:


> It is a good idea, but I don't want classifieds threads moving outside of the classifieds forums. I'll modify the Classifieds section of the forum to create a few categories and allow sale / want / exchange threads in each category, which should help.
> 
> I'll let this thread run for now but would ask that you move stuff to the new classifieds structure once it's in place. I'll post to let you know.
> 
> ...


@Shaun new listing looks good many thanks


----------



## Shaun (24 Sep 2014)

lol ... I was just coming in to tell you all about the new classifieds section - you beat me to it with your For Sale thread ... 

Anyway, having re-rigged the classifieds forums there is now a section for Vintage and Classic bikes, frames, components and accessories:

*http://www.cyclechat.net/forums/vintage-and-classic.136/*

Cheers,
Shaun


----------



## Windassisted (30 Sep 2014)

Oooo, NICE


----------



## Windassisted (18 Oct 2014)

I was going to bid on this but something stopped me !
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/BROOKS-CH...sure_cycling_bikeparts_SR&hash=item3396cf893e


----------



## biggs682 (18 Oct 2014)

Windassisted said:


> I was going to bid on this but something stopped me !
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/BROOKS-CH...sure_cycling_bikeparts_SR&hash=item3396cf893e


i have one of them you can buy for half that price


----------



## stevevw (18 Oct 2014)

I have one too yours for twice the price


----------



## raleighnut (19 Oct 2014)

Windassisted said:


> I was going to bid on this but something stopped me !
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/BROOKS-CH...sure_cycling_bikeparts_SR&hash=item3396cf893e


----------



## raleighnut (10 Jan 2015)

Its been relisted, still hoping for £420  when it is worth £42 (if that)


----------



## shadaboot27 (14 Jan 2015)

I have two VERY RARE vintage bicycles for sale. 

A 1935 Raleigh Golden Arrow Super Sports in amazing condition! Im the second owner from new and it's been dry stored most of it's life!

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/VERY-RARE...1540337100?pt=UK_Bikes_GL&hash=item20f47625cc

And I also have a 1956 Gents Rudge Ulster Sports. It is very hard to find the gents version of this bike! But it's quite easy to find the womens versions to salvage parts from 

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/VERY-RARE...1540428126?pt=UK_Bikes_GL&hash=item20f477895e

Two very nice and very rare bicycles that belong in a vintage bicycle collection!


----------



## JCroxton1 (19 Jan 2015)

Talking of Brooks, I've just picked one of these up for my dads birthday: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/BROOKS-EN...TH-CASE-/221664356509?ssPageName=STRK:MESE:IT


----------



## DCLane (26 Jan 2015)

In Bradford; 6 retro frames for £50 buy now: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/old-vinta...-frames-spares-or-repair-joblot-/181650617423







*"Job lot of vintage racing bikes & frames -
Raleigh Arena bike. 
20" frame, 5 speed
Parts missing
Raleigh Equipe bike
25" frame, 10 speed
Parts missing
Centurian 23" frame
Raleigh Wisp bike
21" frame, 10 speed
Parts missing
Raleigh Wisp 20" frame
Raleigh Silhouette 21" frame"*


----------



## Maxants33 (3 Feb 2015)

Nice rare looking Beeston Tourist for £60:

http://www.gumtree.com/p/bicycles/b...wheels-3-speed-gears-dynamo-lights/1099004659


----------



## simon.r (25 Apr 2015)

Spotted a BSA Metro - 3 speed SA, sit up and beg style, outside a house in Lowdham, Notts, for £15 a couple of days ago. Looked very original and unmolested. PM if you want the location. Too small for me and I really don't need another bike, but I was tempted!


----------



## Mad Doug Biker (9 May 2015)

These in Peterborough:

http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.view&alt=web&id=321749304153


----------



## Hover Fly (24 Aug 2015)

Bruce's in Kendal has a nice looking Mercian from 1963 hanging up;. I didn't dare ask the price.


----------



## biggs682 (24 Aug 2015)

Hover Fly said:


> Bruce's in Kendal has a nice looking Mercian from 1963 hanging up;. I didn't dare ask the price.


it could have been free to the first person that asked @Hover Fly


----------



## Hover Fly (25 Aug 2015)

There was already someone talking about it in there. Too small for me fortunately, it's at the end of the road to Eccentrics HQ so I pass it a couple of times a week. Nice shade of green, 49D cranks, Chater Lea pedals.


----------



## steve50 (1 Oct 2015)

Spotted this on preloved, might be of interest to tandem owners, http://www.preloved.co.uk/adverts/s...agrose-tandem-drum-brakes-very-rare-bike.html
its a 1935 /8 jagroes , open to offers.


----------



## User42423 (2 Oct 2015)

FOR SALE.......1951 Rattray's of Glasgow. The Flying Scot.
23 inch frame, 26 inch wheels, 6-speed (3-speed Sturmey Archer, & twin derailleur). North Road raised bars, head-clip, Resilion brakes, alloy guards, custom made carrier, Brooks B-66 saddle.

A very nice bike, but sadly, no longer ridden.

£350.00


----------



## User42423 (2 Oct 2015)

steve50 said:


> Spotted this on preloved, might be of interest to tandem owners, http://www.preloved.co.uk/adverts/s...agrose-tandem-drum-brakes-very-rare-bike.html
> its a 1935 /8 jagroes , open to offers.



This tandem is currently listed on 'the bay'. Under £100 I think.


----------



## mikeymustard (17 Oct 2015)

This is way too far away for me, still sitting at a nice price with lots of nice bits on it
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/141798017226?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2648&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


----------



## User42423 (17 Oct 2015)

mikeymustard said:


> This is way too far away for me, still sitting at a nice price with lots of nice bits on it
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/141798017226?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2648&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDXT



Just looked at link. Very nice, a genuine Falcon, not a Raleigh clone!. I would guess at 60s or 70s.


----------



## andrew_s (23 Oct 2015)

Bates Eucadian 22 1/2" - post on CTC forum
http://forum.ctc.org.uk/viewtopic.php?f=1&t=101063


----------



## alecstilleyedye (31 Jan 2016)

selling my carlton build:

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/252272521952

open to offers via pm; will chuck in a stronglite ss crank and some standard brake levers if you're planning on doing a ss conversion…


----------



## Sullebhain (1 Feb 2016)

alecstilleyedye said:


> selling my carlton build:
> 
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/252272521952
> 
> open to offers via pm; will chuck in a stronglite ss crank and some standard brake levers if you're planning on doing a ss conversion…




Lovely job there.....always like to see a Carlton back on the road. What model was it originally?

Don't want to tell you how to suck eggs but putting "Reynolds 531" and "Vintage" in the title will significantly increase the number of views


----------



## mikeymustard (2 Feb 2016)

Sullebhain said:


> Don't want to tell you how to suck eggs but putting "Reynolds 531" and "Vintage" in the title will significantly increase the number of views


LOL and "l'eroica", I think it's actually obligatory
Edit: nice bike btw @alecstilleyedye


----------



## Spokesmann (27 Apr 2016)

Eroica ready is another term splatooshed across many vintage auctions


----------



## midlife (8 May 2016)

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Vintage-Carlton-Raleigh-bike-/262425683353?&_trksid=p2056016.l4276

Just found this interesting as it has a 531 ST decal but doesn't look like a tourer. Chrome forks though 

Shaun


----------



## biggs682 (8 May 2016)

midlife said:


> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Vintage-Carlton-Raleigh-bike-/262425683353?&_trksid=p2056016.l4276
> 
> Just found this interesting as it has a 531 ST decal but doesn't look like a tourer. Chrome forks though
> 
> Shaun



very nice indeed


----------



## midlife (24 May 2016)

Carlton Giro D'Italia , the original version with tapered Victor seat cluster.

I had one BITD

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Carlton-V...a-parts-/201589521027?&_trksid=p2056016.l4276

Shaun

Oops meant to put this on the eBay thread


----------



## GuyBoden (15 Jun 2016)

BSA GOLD Crest £30 (1960's ?) 

It's in Cheshire.
looks like a real bargain.

http://www.preloved.co.uk/adverts/s...onId=2172&location=WA4+2hr&distance=50&page=5


----------



## biggs682 (16 Jun 2016)

GuyBoden said:


> BSA GOLD Crest £30 (1960's ?)
> 
> It's in Cheshire.
> looks like a real bargain.
> ...



now that is just the ticket and yes i would say a bargain just a bit too far for me


----------



## Chris S (8 Jul 2016)

It's got a £10 starting bid and no reserve:
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Vintage-r...781568?hash=item36049f4840:g:a2wAAOSweWVXfrdA


----------



## GuyBoden (11 Jul 2016)

Spotted these nice pair of 1980's Raleigh Royals for £130 in Derbyshire on Gumtree.




https://www.gumtree.com/p/bicycles/raleigh-royal-touring-bikes.-his-and-hers-/1177697941


----------



## biggs682 (12 Jul 2016)

GuyBoden said:


> Spotted these nice pair of 1980's Raleigh Royals for £130 in Derbyshire on Gumtree.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




absolute bargain


----------



## davidphilips (18 Aug 2016)

winning bid of £19, the front wheel with dynamo was worth that on its own.


----------



## Rooster1 (19 Aug 2016)

Not mine, but spotted on SpokesTrade, thought it might be of interest...

https://www.spokestrade.co.uk/en/listings/285526?ref=weeklymail


----------



## mikeymustard (20 Aug 2016)

Rooster1 said:


> Not mine, but spotted on SpokesTrade, thought it might be of interest...
> 
> https://www.spokestrade.co.uk/en/listings/285526?ref=weeklymail


That's quite a collection


----------



## midlife (20 Aug 2016)

mikeymustard said:


> That's quite a collection




.......... and not cheap!

Shaun


----------



## mikeymustard (21 Aug 2016)

midlife said:


> .......... and not cheap!
> 
> Shaun


Yeah, particularly when I thought it was for just the one chopper!


----------



## davidphilips (28 Aug 2016)

spotted this for sale on gumtree belfast an old 1952 raleigh 4 speed road bike, have dealt with seller before and hes a nice guy.

All good, recently serviced, good wheels and tyres etc, Brooks saddle, still has original key for steering lock! Medium/ Large frame


https://www.gumtree.com/p/bicycles/1952-gents-raleigh-4-speed./1184918277


----------



## goodeyebig (21 Sep 2016)

The tandem in the picks is now mine and it proving very difficult to identify it as I am new to the tandem.
I am going to completely refurbish it it has a badge halfords and major on the frame
Across the wheel is24" back and front with 40 spokes to the back and 32 to the front .under the back seat is xc3288 and under the front seat
Where do I start? How can I get the info so I know what size things are thanks in advance
Regards paul


----------



## skippy-ian (21 Sep 2016)

This looks like 2 frames welded together so check it for alignment!


----------



## goodeyebig (21 Sep 2016)

It said halfords major on the frame . But I will set up 2 lasers and see 
But that will be in 3 weeks 
Thanks for the idea and info 
Regards paul


----------



## Oldfentiger (27 Sep 2016)

This isn't too far from me.

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/112148344544?_trksid=p2060353.m1431.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT

It's a Peugeot in bits. I know nothing about Peugeots, so been trying to research it.
Model is PE10NS50
I think that's a 50cm frame, and if so quite small?

Carbolite frame, which seem to attract mixed reactions.
The ANC Halfords team existed between 1985 - 87, and used Campag components on the team bikes.
From the available pics I can't tell what the components are.
Did Peugeot sell a low end bike which looked like the team bikes?

So is this worth a punt? Anything good or desirable about this?


----------



## midlife (27 Sep 2016)

Carbolite 103 was around in my era, I think it was developed to be tig welded but may be wrong. Not light, seemed to be on lowish end bikes......seem to remember the frames bring pretty crash resistant

Shaun


----------



## biggs682 (27 Sep 2016)

Oldfentiger said:


> This isn't too far from me.
> 
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/112148344544?_trksid=p2060353.m1431.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDXT
> 
> ...



they make great retro rides tough as old boots


----------



## daysnways (27 Sep 2016)

i had a Peugeot ANC halfords, i think mine was HLE, not carbolight (not sure of the difference?) Year of purchase would have been around 87. The saddle pictured there is identical to the one i had on mine. It had Weinmann rims.

They were sold through Halfords, it is a low end bike, i can't remember what the running gear was, but most likely Sachs Hurret.

I loved it as a teenager when everyone else was riding cheap mtbs that never went off road, if it close and under £30, bit of tlc would make a nice enough bike.


----------



## Oldfentiger (28 Sep 2016)

Thanks for all the replies.
I guess my biggest concern is the frame size.
I think the number PE10NS 50 points it to being 50cm.
At 5'8" I normally ride 54cm.
Could work for my 5'4" missus though.


----------



## dim (28 Sep 2016)

I nearly pulled the trigger on this one .... never sold the 1st time on ebay and the seller has relisted (I bought an S-Works E5 instead)... 

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/351839000104?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


----------



## GuyBoden (4 Oct 2016)

Colnago advertised in Dudley, West Midlands for £60 
https://www.gumtree.com/p/bicycles/men-s-road-bike/1190808360

It much be too good to be true................

It looks like a 1980's Colnago Mexico, but I have limited knowledge of Italian machines.


----------



## GuyBoden (4 Oct 2016)

Looking at the forks, it's probably a fake Colnago, but still worth £60.................


----------



## biggs682 (4 Oct 2016)

GuyBoden said:


> Colnago advertised in Dudley, West Midlands for £60
> https://www.gumtree.com/p/bicycles/men-s-road-bike/1190808360
> 
> It much be too good to be true................
> ...



and a steel seatpost in a Colhago !!


----------



## Wolfie4560 (5 Oct 2016)

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/VINTAGE-R...b58c722&pid=100005&rk=4&rkt=4&sd=232098080860





Interesting Raleigh for £65. I have no idea what model but the chrome forks and stays should help someone identify it.


----------



## DCLane (5 Oct 2016)

Right. No more bikes. Decided. So why am I looking and found these two with a start price of £30 for both? 





and





What the heck are they? This is the logo on the black one which appears to show "The Challenge Cycle & Motor Co Ltd" which I'm led to believe was in Coventry:


----------



## midlife (5 Oct 2016)

Wolfie4560 said:


> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/VINTAGE-RALEIGH-RECORD-GENTS-MEN-RACER-ROAD-BIKE-BICYCLE-Barn-Find-Nice-Bike/152265400592?_trksid=p2047675.c100005.m1851&_trkparms=aid=222007&algo=SIC.MBE&ao=2&asc=20140122125356&meid=e49bace94a9e4e2d8aebb5141b58c722&pid=100005&rk=4&rkt=4&sd=232098080860
> View attachment 146715
> 
> 
> Interesting Raleigh for £65. I have no idea what model but the chrome forks and stays should help someone identify it.



Interesting indeed . Looks like a Carlton built Raleigh with the Giro D'Italia Victor seat seat cluster......export model?

Well worth the price 

Shaun


----------



## davidphilips (6 Oct 2016)

Right. No more bikes. Decided. been there done that does not work hence why you are still looking, lol time and your next bike will tell,to much fun not to.


----------



## biggs682 (6 Oct 2016)

midlife said:


> Interesting indeed . Looks like a Carlton built Raleigh with the Giro D'Italia Victor seat seat cluster......export model?
> 
> Well worth the price
> 
> Shaun



been looking at this a lot as love the chrome work but some of the bits dont look as they belong on such a bike


----------



## midlife (6 Oct 2016)

biggs682 said:


> been looking at this a lot as love the chrome work but some of the bits dont look as they belong on such a bike




http://www.retrobike.co.uk/forum/viewtopic.php?f=12&t=310444

The link is for a Retrobike thread but shows the Victor sest stays nicely, the frame in the eBay add does not have the proper sloping fork crown so the forks are not original....shame really. Getting it to look right would be a bit of a chore with the kit that's on it as well.

Shaun


----------



## biggs682 (6 Oct 2016)

midlife said:


> http://www.retrobike.co.uk/forum/viewtopic.php?f=12&t=310444
> 
> The link is for a Retrobike thread but shows the Victor sest stays nicely, the frame in the eBay add does not have the proper sloping fork crown so the forks are not original....shame really. Getting it to look right would be a bit of a chore with the kit that's on it as well.
> 
> Shaun



very interesting read 

totally agree re getting it to look right


----------



## davidphilips (9 Oct 2016)

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Dawes-Rac...711107?hash=item28218efe03:g:Vk4AAOSw8gVX3uN3
less than 2 hours to go and only at £26 the groupset is worth 2 to three times that on its own , pity no post.


----------



## biggs682 (9 Oct 2016)

davidphilips said:


> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Dawes-Rac...711107?hash=item28218efe03:g:Vk4AAOSw8gVX3uN3
> less than 2 hours to go and only at £26 the groupset is worth 2 to three times that on its own , pity no post.


Looks a bit wrong almost as if it has been in a bump , local enough but not sure it's worth the effort


----------



## midlife (16 Oct 2016)

https://www.lfgss.com/conversations/294279/#comment13270184

Interesting thread, op sells 2 frames for £600 and then decides he will withdraw them and sell them for double.....

Frames way to small for me though.

Shaun


----------



## GuyBoden (17 Oct 2016)

Exceptional bike, £120.
Southampton, Hampshire, recycle workshop.

Early 90's,Terry Dolan, before he sold the Cougar company name?

Size, I guess 23inch top tube c-t?

I don't think they know how good this bike is, but still too long a drive for me.
https://www.gumtree.com/p/bicycles/ssj-re-cycle-bikes-early-90-s-cougar/1192172711


----------



## mikeymustard (17 Oct 2016)

GuyBoden said:


> Exceptional bike, £120.
> Southampton, Hampshire, recycle workshop.
> 
> Early 90's,Terry Dolan, before he sold the Cougar company name?
> ...


Very nice - love the slightly dodgy paint design! Shame, it's just the right size for be but S'hampton is still too far and I'm 100 miles closer than you!


----------



## Mad Doug Biker (21 Oct 2016)

Lucas bells!

What I want know is, what do the numbers mean, i.e. this is a number 82.
Were these simply model numbers, and if so, how..... Where can you date them??

This leads me onto my next question, how does the seller know this '82 is from 1928?:

http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.view&alt=web&id=122184649497&globalID=EBAY-GB

I mean, when was the '31 in the listing below made? Going on the logic of the one above, it should be 1913, whereas a number 32 would be 1923!:

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/JOSEPH-LUCAS-No-31-DOUBLE-REVOLVING-VINTAGE-VETERAN-BICYCLE-BELL/232112914781?_trksid=p2047675.c100005.m1851&_trkparms=aid=222007&algo=SIC.MBE&ao=2&asc=39012&meid=db9ef006de4841e2be795dc184d469a8&pid=100005&rk=2&rkt=6&sd=122184649497

Any ideas?

Thanks.


----------



## biggs682 (21 Oct 2016)

Mad Doug Biker said:


> Lucas bells!
> 
> What I want know is, what do the numbers mean, i.e. this is a number 82 (although I have seen others). Were these simply model numbers, and if so, how..... Where can you date them??
> 
> ...




thats way to hard to even try and answer this time of the day , there sure are some nice old retro bells out there


----------



## Mad Doug Biker (21 Oct 2016)

biggs682 said:


> thats way to hard to even try and answer this time of the day , there sure are some nice old retro bells out there



I'm still waiting to see if anyone has a picture of Humber/Sunbeam/Hercules wheels with the red pin stripes, but clearly nobody does.

I have asked the sellers of that Olympia for a closer picture though.


----------



## biggs682 (21 Oct 2016)

Mad Doug Biker said:


> I'm still waiting to see if anyone has a picture of Humber/Sunbeam/Hercules wheels with the red pin stripes, but clearly nobody does.
> 
> I have asked the sellers of that Olympia for a closer picture though.



What about this one https://www.gumtree.com/p/bicycles/vintage-bicycle/1194466223


----------



## Mad Doug Biker (21 Oct 2016)

biggs682 said:


> What about this one https://www.gumtree.com/p/bicycles/vintage-bicycle/1194466223



Yebbut with the red on the wheels as described in my other thread. Nice bike by the way!


----------



## uphillstruggler (21 Oct 2016)

Mad Doug Biker said:


> Yebbut with the red on the wheels as described in my other thread. Nice bike by the way!



that's in MK if you want me to collect and hold for you. youll need to pay first though


----------



## biggs682 (21 Oct 2016)

uphillstruggler said:


> that's in MK if you want me to collect and hold for you. youll need to pay first though



Must admit I was tempted to go and have a look at it.



Mad Doug Biker said:


> Yebbut with the red on the wheels as described in my other thread. Nice bike by the way!



Does not look bad at all does it


----------



## Mad Doug Biker (21 Oct 2016)

Found my answer regarding the bells:

Hi all, lucas products were dated bike, car and motorcycle parts, all carry a date stamp, this one is dated inside on the dinger mech 5 28, so may 1928.


----------



## Mad Doug Biker (21 Oct 2016)

uphillstruggler said:


> that's in MK if you want me to collect and hold for you. youll need to pay first though



Nice as it is, no (I can't have another bike at the moment anyway, the 'powers that be' would molicate me) - I am referring to the description below that I found regarding the Humber I am working on right now.

I am looking for a closer up picture of the wheels painted as described...... I notice the mud guards are almost the same on that Herc though....

From my 'Something I haven't seen before' thread:

https://www.cyclechat.net/threads/something-i-havent-seen-before.208859/



> Got this message from the seller:
> 
> Hello, thankyou for your kind comments about my bike. There doesn't seem to be a lot of information available, but I know that sunbeam and hercules did a similar thing on some of their models, the black band runs around the centre of the rim and is about 1/2 an inch wide including a red pinstripe either side of 1/32" (.8mm) width.
> Good luck with restoring your bike.



I have asked the sellers for a closer up picture but have still to see one.

EDIT: Sorry, all a bit garbelled there, the iPad had a hairy fit again.


----------



## Mad Doug Biker (21 Oct 2016)

Lovely bike that though, it will make someone happy, if you are tempted, then go for it!!


----------



## uphillstruggler (21 Oct 2016)

Mad Doug Biker said:


> Nice as it is, no (I can't have another bike at the moment anyway, the 'powers that be' would molicate me) - I am referring to the description below that I found regarding the Humber I am working on right now.
> 
> I am looking for a closer up picture of the wheels painted as described...... I notice the mud guards are almost the same on that Herc though....
> 
> ...



I did see that thread but only after reading this one 

I, like @biggs682 am tempted. my reasoning is that I got to know a guy a while ago, he does up old motors but took time to chat one day when I was rebuilding a bike in the yard outside his lockup. He told me about his childhood in Ireland riding an old Hercules. really nice guy with a few interesting stories which he had time to tell me.

If I had the funds, I would buy it for him.


----------



## biggs682 (21 Oct 2016)

@uphillstruggler it looks nice but a bit pricey for me, oh and a full garage


----------



## uphillstruggler (21 Oct 2016)

biggs682 said:


> @uphillstruggler it looks nice but a bit pricey for me, oh and a full garage



Same here.


----------



## Mad Doug Biker (21 Oct 2016)

I don't see the low price lasting for long:

http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.view&alt=web&id=142151031837&globalID=EBAY-GB


----------



## Mad Doug Biker (21 Oct 2016)

I wonder how long this would last before it got nicked!

Really, anyone know what make of bike this is from?:

http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.view&alt=web&id=131975923719&globalID=EBAY-GB


----------



## biggs682 (21 Oct 2016)

this looks nice 

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/122173852544?_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


----------



## netman (21 Oct 2016)

Ah, very nice - I have a similar frame in white that sadly has a crack where the seat tube meets the bottom bracket. Going to look into repairs for it though as it's very pretty! Mine is Columbus Altec 2. I did email Alan for more info, but got no reply.


----------



## Mad Doug Biker (22 Oct 2016)

As rare as Turkey's teeth apparently:

http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.view&alt=web&id=142146296044&globalID=EBAY-GB


----------



## Mad Doug Biker (22 Oct 2016)

Just needs a bit of paint...... And the rest!:

http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.view&alt=web&id=112159420878&globalID=EBAY-GB


----------



## biggs682 (22 Oct 2016)

netman said:


> Ah, very nice - I have a similar frame in white that sadly has a crack where the seat tube meets the bottom bracket. Going to look into repairs for it though as it's very pretty! Mine is Columbus Altec 2. I did email Alan for more info, but got no reply.



That sound like it just needs a new tube and repaint shame though .

A nice simple repair for a good framebuilder and about £80 - 100 plus paint i would suggest


----------



## Mad Doug Biker (23 Oct 2016)

I am vaguely thinking about buying this and putting it on my top tube (at a slight angle) so that I can transport my curling brush around!! :

http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.view&alt=web&id=201694283675&globalID=EBAY-GB


That, supplemented with a couple of small leather buckled straps to make sure, should work a treat!


----------



## Mad Doug Biker (23 Oct 2016)

This is nice..... If expensive!!:

http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.view&alt=web&id=262684844957&globalID=EBAY-GB


----------



## Mad Doug Biker (23 Oct 2016)

I presume this is actually for a motorcycle, but it would be interesting if it was actually for a bike..... Does anyone know?:

http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.view&alt=web&id=331996226394&globalID=EBAY-GB


----------



## Milkfloat (25 Oct 2016)

Mad Doug Biker said:


> I presume this is actually for a motorcycle, but it would be interesting if it was actually for a bike..... Does anyone know?:
> 
> http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.view&alt=web&id=331996226394&globalID=EBAY-GB



Belgium, Netherlands and Switzerland all had bicycle licences like these, I think it was the late 70s when they stopped being used, although the Swiss went on with them to the late 80s.


----------



## Mad Doug Biker (25 Oct 2016)

I should have looked that up but forgot all about it, so thanks, that is interesting!

Maybe a system here would appease some drivers....


----------



## Milkfloat (25 Oct 2016)

Mad Doug Biker said:


> Maybe a system here would appease some drivers....



They got rid of it for a reason!


----------



## Mad Doug Biker (25 Oct 2016)

Milkfloat said:


> They got rid of it for a reason!



What was that if tou don't mind me asking?

Not being enforceable?? Why, just get the Police to stop anyone *ON THE ROAD* without a plate, etc etc.


----------



## Milkfloat (25 Oct 2016)

Mad Doug Biker said:


> What was that if tou don't mind me asking?
> 
> Not being enforceable?? Why, just get the Police to stop anyone *ON THE ROAD* without a plate, etc etc.



In Belgium (according to my relatives) it was mainly about cost.


----------



## midlife (28 Oct 2016)

Slightly off topic but I wonder who has bought Campyoldy from Nigel Scott? Mr Stone?

Shaun


----------



## biggs682 (28 Oct 2016)

midlife said:


> Slightly off topic but I wonder who has bought Campyoldy from Nigel Scott? Mr Stone?
> 
> Shaun


 i have sold to Mr Stone before


----------



## midlife (28 Oct 2016)

biggs682 said:


> i have sold to Mr Stone before



I wonder how much Campyoldy's stock was sold for,. He seemed to have a fair bit of stock...

Shaun


----------



## BalkanExpress (31 Oct 2016)

midlife said:


> Slightly off topic but I wonder who has bought Campyoldy from Nigel Scott? Mr Stone?
> 
> Shaun




I have recently been in touch with both*, but did not want ask as it was my first contact with them.

Not everything was sold. If you are looking for something very specific, it may still be worthwhile checking directly with Nigel. I did and he was most helpful.



*yes, there is a build underway but it going to take a lot of time to get it right


----------



## mikeymustard (7 Nov 2016)

Slightly off topic but sort of an accessory, I've just found a Regatta merino blend base layer for £19 at Outdoor Look, all sizes available, men's and women's plus there's 10% off at checkout code BL10 which largely covers postage!


----------



## BalkanExpress (16 Nov 2016)

BalkanExpress said:


> I have recently been in touch with both*, but did not want ask as it was my first contact with them.
> 
> Not everything was sold. If you are looking for something very specific, it may still be worthwhile checking directly with Nigel. I did and he was most helpful.
> 
> ...




If anyone is in striking distance of Chard, Somerset on 19th November it seems that Nigel will be at the bike jumble with " lots of stuff priced to be shifted" http://www.campyoldy.co.uk/bike-jumble-diary/


----------



## biggs682 (16 Nov 2016)

another Aende frameset has cropped up on e bay http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/361827706328

@midlife


----------



## midlife (16 Nov 2016)

biggs682 said:


> another Aende frameset has cropped up on e bay http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/361827706328
> 
> @midlife



Ooohhhh .... real deal with all the right holes, slots and missing chainstay bridge 

Tempted to bid 

Thanks for the heads up 

Shaun


----------



## biggs682 (16 Nov 2016)

midlife said:


> Ooohhhh .... real deal with all the right holes, slots and missing chainstay bridge
> 
> Tempted to bid
> 
> ...


thought you would like it


----------



## GuyBoden (18 Nov 2016)

Gios Evolution Road Bike, £75?, Torquay, Devon.
(Small, but it's an Italian bike I think)
https://www.gumtree.com/p/bicycles/racing-bike-gios-/1197988944


----------



## mikeymustard (18 Nov 2016)

GuyBoden said:


> Gios Evolution Road Bike, £75?, Torquay, Devon.
> (Small, but it's an Italian bike I think)
> https://www.gumtree.com/p/bicycles/racing-bike-gios-/1197988944


That's really quite nice, shame it's so far from me, I know someone who's looking for a proper racer that this would probably fit too


----------



## GuyBoden (18 Nov 2016)

mikeymustard said:


> That's really quite nice, shame it's so far from me, I know someone who's looking for a proper racer that this would probably fit too


Yes, the brake levers, brakes calipers, rear Dérailleur, look like Shimano 600 from the late 1980's early 90's. Nice saddle too, a Selle San Marco Rolls. £75 is a very low price for such a good quality bike.


----------



## BalkanExpress (18 Nov 2016)

If enough of us club together....

http://www.2ememain.be/vélos/pièces-accessoires-/autre/campagnolo-super-record-nos-vintage-319029319.html


----------



## midlife (25 Nov 2016)

Dave Lloyd frame, a bit scrappy and too small for me but I have a soft spot for the seat stay wrapover style 

Nice looking geometry too.

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/291952669652?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT











Shaun


----------



## biggs682 (25 Nov 2016)

midlife said:


> Dave Lloyd frame, a bit scrappy and too small for me but I have a soft spot for the seat stay wrapover style
> 
> Nice looking geometry too.
> 
> ...



very nice apart from the stuck post & stem


----------



## midlife (25 Nov 2016)

biggs682 said:


> very nice apart from the stuck post & stem



Like reading the Beano, I only look at the pictures......I should have read the description 

Shaun


----------



## davidphilips (26 Nov 2016)

midlife said:


> Like reading the Beano, I only look at the pictures......I should have read the description
> 
> Shaun


Dave Lloyd frame
did you see the 1969 hercules from same seller very cheap buy it now, may put an offer on the dave Lloyd frame for a winter project?


----------



## BalkanExpress (29 Nov 2016)

An Arius saddle for sale on the Dutch equivalent of gumtree.

http://www.marktplaats.nl/a/fietsen...ce270f44503df9f8598c624&previousPage=lr&pos=2

Nothing exceptional, except it is labelled "The Carlton collection". I have no idea if this was a special for Carlton bikes or....something else again but thought I would flag it up just in case.


----------



## NeilM (9 Dec 2016)

midlife said:


> Dave Lloyd frame, a bit scrappy and too small for me but I have a soft spot for the seat stay wrapover style
> 
> Nice looking geometry too.
> 
> ...



I bought this, as I have a rather expensive soft spot for Dave Lloyd frames.

Lots of stuck stuff to deal with first, then I have to figure out what I'm going to do with it.


----------



## midlife (9 Dec 2016)

Hi Neil

Just thought I'd say hello and welcome 

Shaun


----------



## raleighnut (9 Dec 2016)

NeilM said:


> I bought this, as I have a rather expensive soft spot for Dave Lloyd frames.
> 
> Lots of stuck stuff to deal with first, then I have to figure out what I'm going to do with it.


----------



## midlife (9 Dec 2016)

BalkanExpress said:


> An Arius saddle for sale on the Dutch equivalent of gumtree.
> 
> http://www.marktplaats.nl/a/fietsen...ce270f44503df9f8598c624&previousPage=lr&pos=2
> 
> Nothing exceptional, except it is labelled "The Carlton collection". I have no idea if this was a special for Carlton bikes or....something else again but thought I would flag it up just in case.



Thanks. Love that.....going to try and work out how to make an offer (if possible) from the UK 

Cheers 

Shaun


----------



## NeilM (9 Dec 2016)

midlife said:


> Hi Neil
> 
> Just thought I'd say hello and welcome
> 
> Shaun



Hello Shaun, it's your link that bought me here, so you have nobody to blame but yourself. :-)


----------



## biggs682 (9 Dec 2016)

NeilM said:


> I bought this, as I have a rather expensive soft spot for Dave Lloyd frames.
> 
> Lots of stuck stuff to deal with first, then I have to figure out what I'm going to do with it.



no wonder it had sold then , keep us posted


----------



## BalkanExpress (9 Dec 2016)

midlife said:


> Thanks. Love that.....going to try and work out how to make an offer (if possible) from the UK
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Shaun



First Sign up to the site, Then you can use their email system to contact the seller, I use google translate and cut and paste into the message, my Dutch is dreadful but I have not had any problems communicating this way. Sellers will work out you are English and often switch language.

Sellers generally accept a bank transfer, (PayPal is not popular) so it is just a question of the seller working out the postage, sending you their account details and you transferring the whole amount.

I have not bought anything from this seller but they are well established. If you have any problems let me know and I will see if I can help.


----------



## BalkanExpress (9 Dec 2016)

midlife said:


> Thanks. Love that.....going to try and work out how to make an offer (if possible) from the UK
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Shaun



Ohh and here are the Dutch international parcel postal rates, and yes the Dutch post office does have an English language version of its website 

https://www.postnl.nl/en/mail-and-parcels/parcels/international-parcel/

Looks like it would be 13 Euro to post..


----------



## simon.r (9 Dec 2016)

BalkanExpress said:


> Ohh and here are the Dutch international parcel postal rates, and yes the Dutch post office does have an English language version of its website
> 
> https://www.postnl.nl/en/mail-and-parcels/parcels/international-parcel/
> 
> Looks like it would be 13 Euro to post..



Gotta love the Dutch. Except this fella https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Geert_Wilders


----------



## midlife (9 Dec 2016)

BalkanExpress said:


> First Sign up to the site, Then you can use their email system to contact the seller, I use google translate and cut and paste into the message, my Dutch is dreadful but I have not had any problems communicating this way. Sellers will work out you are English and often switch language.
> 
> Sellers generally accept a bank transfer, (PayPal is not popular) so it is just a question of the seller working out the postage, sending you their account details and you transferring the whole amount.
> 
> I have not bought anything from this seller but they are well established. If you have any problems let me know and I will see if I can help.



That's great, much appreciated. I have worked in Nijmegen and at ACTA in Amsterdam but my Dutch is pretty poor lol 

Shaun


----------



## GuyBoden (17 Dec 2016)

Carlton Competition in Nottingham for £130 ono



http://www.preloved.co.uk/adverts/s...mpetition-bike-reynolds-531-tubing-13000.html


----------



## biggs682 (17 Dec 2016)

GuyBoden said:


> Carlton Competition in Nottingham for £130 ono
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.preloved.co.uk/adverts/s...mpetition-bike-reynolds-531-tubing-13000.html




very nice and original


----------



## wonderdog (22 Dec 2016)

This one in Victoria, Australia ... wasn't aware that 60s vintage Carltons had rear mech hangers ... always learning?
http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/172432205472?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK%3AMEBIDX%3AIT


----------



## midlife (22 Dec 2016)

That frame has the later shot in seat stay design. The earlier "Victor" design started about 1965 and also had a mech hanger.

Shaun


----------



## biggs682 (22 Dec 2016)

biggs682 said:


> very nice and original



this sold Tuesday


----------



## DCLane (2 Jan 2017)

On Facebook - Yorkshire Cycling Sales: a Raleigh Newton trike in Ripon for £100:


----------



## Reynard (6 Feb 2017)

At the Lancaster Way recycling centre in Witchford in among several BSO...

A ladies Mistral Tourist drop bar tourer / commuter bike for £30. Has rack, mudguards, cross top brake levers, 5 speed gears with down tube shifter, tyres look new-ish. Could use a little TLC but doesn't look in too bad nick. Says "Yugoslavia" on the seat tube, so prolly mid-80s.

Was thinking about it for myself as a bike I could leave overnight in the racks at the station, but realistically it's much too big for me 

*Edit: *here's a link to the recycling centre's online marketplace - http://witchford.revivemarketplace.com

And a picture of the bike


----------



## midlife (11 Feb 2017)

My era Moser with nice panto work but too small for me......

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/112298010485?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT






Shaun


----------



## davidphilips (16 Feb 2017)

nice looking raleigh frame on ebay anyone know what model it is? seems cheap pity about 2 small dents.

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/361904005786?_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


----------



## biggs682 (17 Feb 2017)

davidphilips said:


> nice looking raleigh frame on ebay anyone know what model it is? seems cheap pity about 2 small dents.
> 
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/361904005786?_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDXT



yeah i had a look and couldnt work it out either


----------



## Bobby1260 (2 Mar 2017)




----------



## Mainzy (11 Mar 2017)

Evening all. Been lurking in the background for a while looking for bikes to buy and thought I should 'join the chase'. On evilbay most days and Gumtree so I'll post anything interesting I come across.


----------



## GuyBoden (20 Mar 2017)

Alan, Carbon
Class bike. Looks fantastic.
Campag gears and Shimano calipers (105?), Dave Hinde Wheels.
Size 55cm, so too small for me.

£200 Runcorn, Cheshire. (Absolute bargain if it's an Alan bike.)
https://www.gumtree.com/p/bicycles/alan-carbon-racing-bike-for-sale-./1225227281


----------



## Spiderweb (20 Mar 2017)

GuyBoden said:


> Alan, Carbon
> Class bike.
> Campag gears and Shimano calipers, pedals, Dave Hinde Wheels.
> Size 55cm, so too small for me.
> ...


They're everywhere!
http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.view&alt=web&id=132130566084&globalID=EBAY-GB


----------



## GuyBoden (20 Mar 2017)

I'd check the BB, to see if it's an original Alan.


----------



## GuyBoden (20 Mar 2017)

Spiderweb said:


> View attachment 343341
> 
> They're everywhere!
> http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.view&alt=web&id=132130566084&globalID=EBAY-GB


British Eagle Pro Carbon look similar. Alan frames, I presume.


----------



## davidphilips (28 Apr 2017)

Dont know if this is a classic/vintage but its an oldish one,snapped it up this morning a massi master.


Theres a few things needing seen to like the brakes work fine but right lever works the rear brake and left works the front? 

Just for my own preference i will fit larger tyres than the 700x23s perhaps 28s, fit a shorter stem and change the calipers to 105s theres dura ace shifters front mech the rest of groupset is 105 apart from the calipers that are campagnolo also the rear cassette is 12/23 know fine well that i would not get up some of the hills on it. 

Dont know whats its worth but i gave an old viking and viscount that i was given plus £80. 

Fun over the weekend with N@1 madan voyage due tomorrow morning.


----------



## biggs682 (28 Apr 2017)

@davidphilips very nice and what a good price 

easy swap on the cables if you feel the need , enjoy the maiden voyage


----------



## netman (6 May 2017)

Anyone fancy this Woodrup? Manchester-way...
https://www.gumtree.com/p/for-sale/...made-bicycle-one-for-the-collector/1237555723


----------



## biggs682 (6 May 2017)

netman said:


> Anyone fancy this Woodrup? Manchester-way...
> https://www.gumtree.com/p/for-sale/...made-bicycle-one-for-the-collector/1237555723
> View attachment 351143



most certainly do shame its that bit far away


----------



## DCLane (8 May 2017)

@netman - couldn't you have posted that on Saturday? I was in Manchester all day Sunday!


----------



## Cycleops (11 May 2017)

Spotted this Raleigh for sale locally today.


----------



## raleighnut (11 May 2017)

Cycleops said:


> Spotted this Raleigh for sale locally today.
> View attachment 351891
> View attachment 351892


Nice.


----------



## pubrunner (11 May 2017)

Looking at the forks, makes wonder if they've had a prang and been pushed back ? The gap between the frame and the front wheel looks much narrower than I'd expect.


----------



## simongt (11 May 2017)

pubrunner said:


> Looking at the forks, makes wonder if they've had a prang and been pushed back ?



I agree. Looking at the steering tube angle, one would expect the forks to begin going forward of that, not backwards as appears to be the case here.


----------



## biggs682 (11 May 2017)

Cycleops said:


> Spotted this Raleigh for sale locally today.
> View attachment 351891
> View attachment 351892



agree re forks

very similar to this one 

https://www.gumtree.com/p/bicycles/classic-men-s-1980s-raleigh-quasar-racing-bike/1239242443


----------



## Cycleops (11 May 2017)

Do you like the way they put rubber grips on the drops and pull the levers down to meet them?


----------



## davidphilips (14 May 2017)

Cycleops said:


> Do you like the way they put rubber grips on the drops and pull the levers down to meet them?



One of them anyway, either that or its just so loose its slipped down on its own.


----------



## DCLane (15 May 2017)

A large, but looks in decent condition, 531-main tubed Holdsworth: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/vintage-Holdsworth-Corsair-Black-racing-bike-Iscaelle-Saddle-/132192840222


----------



## davidphilips (15 May 2017)

DCLane said:


> A large, but looks in decent condition, 531-main tubed Holdsworth: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/vintage-Holdsworth-Corsair-Black-racing-bike-Iscaelle-Saddle-/132192840222
> 
> View attachment 352597



Must say that looks a black beauty even the exage groupset looks like a nice 400 along with biopace apart from calipers being single pivot its an ok set up.


----------



## Sheffield_Tiger (19 May 2017)

A neighbour put this up on a fb group





Looks tidy; depending on how bids go
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/282471359270?ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1555.l2649


----------



## midlife (19 May 2017)

Nice bike but unusual to find that style of frame in 531 SL / Pro?

Shaun


----------



## Illaveago (20 May 2017)

davidphilips said:


> One of them anyway, either that or its just so loose its slipped down on its own.


That's to allow you to move the brake lever to suit your riding position.


----------



## davidphilips (20 May 2017)

Illaveago said:


> That's to allow you to move the brake lever to suit your riding position.



Lol, Only thing is i think my riding position on that bike would be one of abstract fear if i went for the brakes and they had moved round a bit .


----------



## GuyBoden (31 May 2017)

RidgeBack Panorama world tourer. A classic bike.
£320 Tarporley.
I was very, very close to buying this, but it's a little too small for me. A great bike.
https://www.gumtree.com/p/bicycles/Ridgeback-Panorama-Touring-Cycle/1244255421


----------



## atalanta (5 Jun 2017)

Looky here at this Raleigh with the original lever shifters, I love it!

https://www.gumtree.com/p/bicycles/...e-racing-bike-lovely-looking-ride./1242304036


----------



## midlife (5 Jun 2017)

atalanta said:


> Looky here at this Raleigh with the original lever shifters, I love it!
> 
> https://www.gumtree.com/p/bicycles/...e-racing-bike-lovely-looking-ride./1242304036



Can't work out if that is an export model?

Shaun


----------



## biggs682 (5 Jun 2017)

atalanta said:


> Looky here at this Raleigh with the original lever shifters, I love it!
> 
> https://www.gumtree.com/p/bicycles/...e-racing-bike-lovely-looking-ride./1242304036



tidy with suicide levers


----------



## Tony Raynor (6 Jun 2017)

midlife said:


> Can't work out if that is an export model?
> 
> Shaun



No it was a uk model. I had a blue one at some stage during the last 2 years. Nothing special even though it's the record model.


----------



## davidphilips (9 Jun 2017)

Frame forks and ultegra group set in london (collect only) silly price £19 with only 15 hours to go?
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Litespeed...997034?hash=item1a2d599bea:g:TkQAAOSwIQdZMqbD


----------



## scarygerbil (12 Jun 2017)

fathers day is coming
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Raleigh-S...494436?hash=item3f7e745b64:g:kroAAOSwdjNZDESX


----------



## biggs682 (12 Jun 2017)

scarygerbil said:


> fathers day is coming
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Raleigh-S...494436?hash=item3f7e745b64:g:kroAAOSwdjNZDESX



She is riding in the wrong direction for delivery to me


----------



## GuyBoden (12 Jun 2017)

scarygerbil said:


> fathers day is coming
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Raleigh-S...494436?hash=item3f7e745b64:g:kroAAOSwdjNZDESX



Reynold's 753 was heated 531, it was a bit too stiff.


----------



## woodbutcher (12 Jun 2017)

biggs682 said:


> She is riding in the wrong direction for delivery to me


Ive often thought l'd like.....
to be the saddle on her bike !


----------



## Cycleops (12 Jun 2017)

davidphilips said:


> Frame forks and ultegra group set in london (collect only) silly price £19 with only 15 hours to go?
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Litespeed...997034?hash=item1a2d599bea:g:TkQAAOSwIQdZMqbD


Finished at £283


----------



## Cycleops (12 Jun 2017)

GuyBoden said:


> Reynold's 753 was heated 531, it was a bit too stiff.


Careful, the moderators are out in force tonight.


----------



## daysnways (12 Jun 2017)

wow!!
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Exquisite...195874?hash=item3f7da96fe2:g:lkwAAOSwX61ZKwnu


----------



## rogerzilla (18 Jun 2017)

daysnways said:


> wow!!
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Exquisite...195874?hash=item3f7da96fe2:g:lkwAAOSwX61ZKwnu



Beauty is in the eye of the beholder and, to mine, that's as ugly as a box of frogs


----------



## Cycleops (18 Jun 2017)

daysnways said:


> wow!!
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Exquisite...195874?hash=item3f7da96fe2:g:lkwAAOSwX61ZKwnu


I concur with @rogerzilla . About as stunning as a hat full of @rseholes.


----------



## wonderdog (18 Jun 2017)

Cycleops said:


> I concur with @rogerzilla . About as stunning as a hat full of @rseholes.


Brief to frame builder ... be as silly as you like


----------



## rogerzilla (20 Jun 2017)

wonderdog said:


> Brief to frame builder ... be as silly as you like


The fork crown looks positively dangerous if you fall on it.


----------



## Illaveago (12 Jul 2017)

Cycleops said:


> I concur with @rogerzilla . About as stunning as a hat full of @rseholes.


 Did he build it on a day when nothing seemed to go right.


----------



## davidphilips (3 Oct 2017)

Bit expensive but anyone notice this strange bike on gumtree? folding small wheeled tandem.
https://www.gumtree.com/p/bicycles/vintage-folding-bi-bici-tandem-bike/1268929830


----------



## woodbutcher (3 Oct 2017)

davidphilips said:


> Bit expensive but anyone notice this strange bike on gumtree? folding small wheeled tandem.
> https://www.gumtree.com/p/bicycles/vintage-folding-bi-bici-tandem-bike/1268929830


You could have this one for €80


----------



## gaijintendo (3 Oct 2017)

woodbutcher said:


> You could have this one for €80


That looks like a Pro Bike


----------



## woodbutcher (3 Oct 2017)

gaijintendo said:


> That looks like a Pro Bike


It is a Pro Bike according to the seller .


----------



## woodbutcher (3 Oct 2017)

woodbutcher said:


> It is a Pro Bike according to the seller .


another photo.....


----------



## mikeymustard (3 Oct 2017)

woodbutcher said:


> You could have this one for €80


isn't that one a little short on seats to be a tandem?


----------



## woodbutcher (3 Oct 2017)

mikeymustard said:


> isn't that one a little short on seats to be a tandem?


Well just goes to show how un observant l can be, l didn't look at the op closely enough to see that it is indeed a tandem. Get back in your box "woodbutcher" !


----------



## davidphilips (3 Oct 2017)

woodbutcher said:


> Well just goes to show how un observant l can be, l didn't look at the op closely enough to see that it is indeed a tandem. Get back in your box "woodbutcher" !



LOL, Delighted i am not the only one,when my wife shown me the bike on gumtree all i said was not really interested in a small wheeled folding bike. When it was pointed out to me it was a tandem i could hardly credit it and still find it hard to work out how the rear crankset and wheel work?


----------



## DCLane (3 Oct 2017)

@davidphilips It looks single speed, with the rear set of pedals connected directly to the hub or freewheel. A bit like an early Trailgator?


----------



## davidphilips (4 Oct 2017)

Thanks DC, Thats perhaps a bit like a wheel on a unicycle? As you noticed its a single speed and would be very low geared. So for that reason i am out as they say in Dragons den i would be interested in a tandem as i will loose the use of my arm for a few months after an operation but sadly this one would not suit a club run.

Paul see what you mean if seated solo on the back it would be very ligth at the front and very unstable.


----------



## stalagmike (4 Oct 2017)

View: https://m.facebook.com/story.php?story_fbid=278139746010221&id=100014425930139


Maybe something of interest here for people.


----------



## midlife (4 Oct 2017)

Don't do Facebook, sorry. Is there any 70's stuff there?

Shaun


----------



## mikeymustard (4 Oct 2017)

midlife said:


> Don't do Facebook, sorry. Is there any 70's stuff there?
> 
> Shaun


But how do you let everyone know how amazing/sh1t your life is so that all your "friends" can congratulate you [envy] or commiserate with you? [schadenfreude]


----------



## midlife (4 Oct 2017)

mikeymustard said:


> But how do you let everyone know how amazing/sh1t your life is so that all your "friends" can congratulate you [envy] or commiserate with you? [schadenfreude]



I write to my pen pal


----------



## biggs682 (4 Oct 2017)

midlife said:


> Don't do Facebook, sorry. Is there any 70's stuff there?
> 
> Shaun



@midlife its amazing what facebook throws at you


----------



## stalagmike (4 Oct 2017)

midlife said:


> Don't do Facebook, sorry. Is there any 70's stuff there?
> 
> Shaun


Hard to tell. Looks like there might be but I'm not au fait enough with 70s gear to spot it in a line up.


----------



## BalkanExpress (4 Oct 2017)

stalagmike said:


> Hard to tell. Looks like there might be but I'm not au fait enough with 70s gear to spot it in a line up.



From Thevphotos most of the saddles look 1980s but some of the suede ones could be 70's. Looks like there are some old style, double crest, cinelli handlebars as well.


----------



## DCLane (19 Oct 2017)

@biggs682 - 350 bikes available at Recyclemart Actions this Saturday: RECYCLEMARTS USED CYCLE AND CLEARENCE AUCTION

SATURDAY 21ST OCTOBER

350+ BIKES ...
AUCTION STARTS AT 13.30pm

SMALL BIKES START AT £3
MEDIUM BIKES START AT £5
ADULT BIKES START AT £8/£9

VIEWING ON THE DAY FROM 8.30am

Commission bids can be left for auction please see a member of staff

We do not accept bids over the phone or online

Auction will be held at 
Recyclemart
Geddington road 
Corby 
Nn188aa
01536-268399


----------



## biggs682 (19 Oct 2017)

DCLane said:


> @biggs682 - 350 bikes available at Recyclemart Actions this Saturday: RECYCLEMARTS USED CYCLE AND CLEARENCE AUCTION
> 
> SATURDAY 21ST OCTOBER
> 
> ...



they have them about every 6 weeks , never been keep meaning to go . the timing is awkward to work but hey


----------



## netman (10 Nov 2017)

Anyone near that London want a bargain vintage Raleigh? £30 looks a bargain to me...


----------



## raleighnut (11 Nov 2017)

netman said:


> Anyone near that London want a bargain vintage Raleigh? £30 looks a bargain to me...


That has a very 'Lenton' look about it. Nice


----------



## woodbutcher (11 Nov 2017)

I have front and rear Maillard hubs with a Suntour 5 speed which l know l will never use. Can't be arsed with eBay so if anyone could use them does €25 plus postage sound reasonable ? I would of course get the cost of posting before agreeing anything.


----------



## davidphilips (13 Nov 2017)

Bianchi frame for £65 has to be a good buy, collection only.
https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Bianchi-rare-frame/232480178530?hash=item3620e60162:g:98oAAOSwNiNZsQ6X


----------



## midlife (13 Nov 2017)

Bianchi made some pretty mundane stuff to swell their coffers. That doesn't look high end to me unless it's a rare oddity?


----------



## davidphilips (14 Nov 2017)

midlife said:


> Bianchi made some pretty mundane stuff to swell their coffers. That doesn't look high end to me unless it's a rare oddity?



Personally i think bianchi bikes are over priced and there old steel frames are perhaps very over priced but if i lived close to one for £65 i would snap it up as i know a few friends that have paid very silly money for steel bianchi frames and are still on the look out for more of the same.


----------



## woodbutcher (14 Nov 2017)

midlife said:


> Bianchi made some pretty mundane stuff to swell their coffers. That doesn't look high end to me unless it's a rare oddity?


If it wasn't that colour and it had no Bianchi head tube badge or transfers would l buy it, even with the frame numbers in the correct place ?


----------



## stalagmike (15 Nov 2017)

https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.co.uk/ulk/itm/182900743503

Someone with the right bits in their garage to finish this off could make a tidy profit selling it on to a hipster type for a few hundred. The chain guard alone is brilliant.


----------



## Alan O (18 Nov 2017)

Just noticed this Raleigh Royal frame on eBay, with brazed-on fittings for cantilever brakes...

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Vintage-...ring-frameset-22-5-Framebuilders/162737574330

If you're in or near Liverpool and could pick it up, it would be a very nice bargain. I'd go for it myself if I hadn't already bought one locally last year for £45 - mine is in slightly poorer cosmetic condition but did include a good fitted headset, and after I built it up it's a very nice tourer.

Update: It's damaged, see below


----------



## davidphilips (18 Nov 2017)

Alan O said:


> Just noticed this Raleigh Royal frame on eBay, with brazed-on fittings for cantilever brakes...
> 
> https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Vintage-...ring-frameset-22-5-Framebuilders/162737574330
> 
> If you're in or near Liverpool and could pick it up, it would be a very nice bargain. I'd go for it myself if I hadn't already bought one locally last year for £45 - mine is in slightly poorer cosmetic condition but did include a good fitted headset, and after I built it up it's a very nice tourer.



Pity about the damage, looks nice though, also looks larger than 22.5?


----------



## Alan O (18 Nov 2017)

davidphilips said:


> Pity about the damage, looks nice though, also looks larger than 22.5?


Ach, I missed the damage - I need to read things more carefully!


----------



## Illaveago (18 Nov 2017)

davidphilips said:


> Pity about the damage, looks nice though, also looks larger than 22.5?


I agree with you it looks a lot bigger.


----------



## Alan O (18 Nov 2017)

davidphilips said:


> ... looks larger than 22.5?


Actually, mine measures just under 23" (centre of bb to centre of top tube at the seat post), and the head tube is about the same size as that one.

But it does seem to be a slightly unusual frame with a higher than normal bb - mine's an inch higher than my other two steel road bikes.


----------



## davidphilips (19 Nov 2017)

Now this is how it could look with a bit of tlc, also could be interesting to see who much it sells for at present offers start at £65.
https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Raleigh-...415080?hash=item3f8ca2bce8:g:qzkAAOSwYwJaEGbS


----------



## biggs682 (19 Nov 2017)

davidphilips said:


> Now this is how it could look with a bit of tlc, also could be interesting to see who much it sells for at present offers start at £65.
> https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Raleigh-...415080?hash=item3f8ca2bce8:g:qzkAAOSwYwJaEGbS



Very nice


----------



## Alan O (19 Nov 2017)

davidphilips said:


> Now this is how it could look with a bit of tlc, also could be interesting to see who much it sells for at present offers start at £65.
> https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Raleigh-...415080?hash=item3f8ca2bce8:g:qzkAAOSwYwJaEGbS


Oh, yes, that's a lovely one - same Biopace triple that I fitted to mine, and nice looking quill pedals (for those of a certain age who prefer such things). First thing I'd do, though, is shorten those brake cables before I got my head caught in them


----------



## netman (2 Dec 2017)

Anyone shopping in W. Yorks? https://www.gumtree.com/p/for-sale/vintage-bikes/1277967547 Various nice steel, I particularly like the Carlton but there may well be a couple of other gems in there too...


----------



## Alan O (2 Dec 2017)

netman said:


> Anyone shopping in W. Yorks? https://www.gumtree.com/p/for-sale/vintage-bikes/1277967547 Various nice steel, I particularly like the Carlton but there may well be a couple of other gems in there too...


I love the can of Guinness in the bottle cage in picture 4!


----------



## buzzy-beans (3 Dec 2017)

Now this is something totally out of the ordinary http://www.carandclassic.co.uk/car/C940655


----------



## pubrunner (3 Dec 2017)

buzzy-beans said:


> Now this is something totally out of the ordinary http://www.carandclassic.co.uk/car/C940655



It's brilliant !


----------



## wonderdog (4 Dec 2017)

midlife said:


> I write to my pen pal


No doubt in fine copperplate script courtesy of a broad stub oblique nibbed fountain pen .. or is that too much information?


----------



## wonderdog (4 Dec 2017)

netman said:


> Anyone shopping in W. Yorks? https://www.gumtree.com/p/for-sale/vintage-bikes/1277967547 Various nice steel, I particularly like the Carlton but there may well be a couple of other gems in there too...


Do you think they put the dressage saddle on #7 to confuse everyone?


----------



## netman (5 Dec 2017)

wonderdog said:


> Do you think they put the dressage saddle on #7 to confuse everyone?



And the picture in front of that bike too!


----------



## davidphilips (12 Dec 2017)

Old BIanchi in Manchester for £30, advertised on Belfast gumtree for some reason? Theres a mobile ph 07927393980

https://www.gumtree.com/p/bicycles/gents-racing-bike/1279234118


----------



## woodbutcher (3 Jan 2018)

Anyone watching this https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/frame-Co...e=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649


----------



## biggs682 (3 Jan 2018)

woodbutcher said:


> Anyone watching this https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/frame-Colnago/162824044134?ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDXT&_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649



not at that price for sure


----------



## woodbutcher (3 Jan 2018)

biggs682 said:


> not at that price for sure


I recon its just all about marque snobbery....if instead of Colnago the decal was Colin, it would struggle to fetch £50.


----------



## woodbutcher (9 Jan 2018)

Ok so lm a cheapskate at heart ....l can get a several notes knocked off this price but is it worth bothering with? l just want to play around doing a self build with "modern" equipment and this has a 130mm rear spacing .https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Veneto-C...9&clk_rvr_id=1412145698038&afsrc=1&rmvSB=true


----------



## biggs682 (9 Jan 2018)

woodbutcher said:


> Ok so lm a cheapskate at heart ....l can get a several notes knocked off this price but is it worth bothering with? l just want to play around doing a self build with "modern" equipment and this has a 130mm rear spacing .https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Veneto-Columbus-Cromor-road-bicycle-steel-frameset-frame-54-cm-VGC-fixie-ss/312028728352?ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDXT&_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&clk_rvr_id=1412145698038&afsrc=1&rmvSB=true



Carriage is a lot


----------



## woodbutcher (9 Jan 2018)

biggs682 said:


> Carriage is a lot


Yep its BS. he will do it for the first time of asking for 215 € delivered.... l will turn the screw again  Horrible are n't l ?


----------



## biggs682 (9 Jan 2018)

woodbutcher said:


> Yep its BS. he will do it for the first time of asking for 215 € delivered.... l will turn the screw again  Horrible are n't l ?



No go for it try him at 175 and see what he says


----------



## woodbutcher (9 Jan 2018)

biggs682 said:


> No go for it try him at 175 and see what he says


Will do....you remind me of my antique dealing days Mr Biggs.....its a pleasure to correspond with you !!


----------



## woodbutcher (9 Jan 2018)

woodbutcher said:


> Will do....you remind me of my antique dealing days Mr Biggs.....its a pleasure to correspond with you !!


He will go to 200 , l might go for it in the interest of cementing future relationship ...he has some interesting stuff !


----------



## mikeymustard (10 Jan 2018)

That colour scheme's bonkers - I like it! What did you have in mind to build it up with? 
I like "retro-mod" builds, funnily enough I'm just about to go the opposite direction and do a "retroesque" build using a 2014 Genesis Equilibrium 725 frame. It's gonna have full silver finishing kit, including 11 speed 105 and polished silver wheels


----------



## woodbutcher (10 Jan 2018)

mikeymustard said:


> That colour scheme's bonkers - I like it! What did you have in mind to build it up with?
> I like "retro-mod" builds, funnily enough I'm just about to go the opposite direction and do a "retroesque" build using a 2014 Genesis Equilibrium 725 frame. It's gonna have full silver finishing kit, including 11 speed 105 and polished silver wheels


Thats the million dollar question, so far l have spent all my efforts with the various classic steel bikes l have somehow mysteriously ended up with, just keeping them as "original" as l can. In a way this is all booze and cakes fault because having seen what he has done with "Eddy" l thought why not have a go myself just for fun. So now l have a whacky frame with 130mm spacing and not much idea of how to proceed. There is no pressure to get it done , l just want to have enjoy the journey and maybe learn something along the way. I do want to have modern shifters ,11spd cassette etc no idea so far on what wheels. Basically l want the whole thing to reflect the "whacky" colour scheme of the frame but also be a good ride. So folks all suggestions will be gratefully received and considered


----------



## biggs682 (10 Jan 2018)

A nice looking big un for a small amount down south

https://www.gumtree.com/p/bicycles/racing-bike/1281872753


----------



## biggs682 (12 Jan 2018)

Today's bargain

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/26342586...99&_trkparms=gh1g=I263425863939.N36.S1.R1.TR6


----------



## woodbutcher (12 Jan 2018)

If that was in France would snap it up.....what a deal


----------



## Alan O (12 Jan 2018)

biggs682 said:


> Today's bargain
> 
> https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/263425863939?_trksid=p3984.m570.l5999&_trkparms=gh1g=I263425863939.N36.S1.R1.TR6


That's a steal - unfortunately too small and too far away from me (oh, and I don't want another bike, of course )


----------



## biggs682 (12 Jan 2018)

woodbutcher said:


> If that was in France would snap it up.....what a deal



you and me both



Alan O said:


> That's a steal - unfortunately too small and too far away from me (oh, and I don't want another bike, of course )



and me


----------



## Cycleops (12 Jan 2018)

biggs682 said:


> Today's bargain
> 
> https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/263425863939?_trksid=p3984.m570.l5999&_trkparms=gh1g=I263425863939.N36.S1.R1.TR6


That’s a corker Martin! Shame about the distance.


----------



## biggs682 (12 Jan 2018)

Cycleops said:


> That’s a corker Martin! Shame about the distance.



Very true


----------



## stalagmike (12 Jan 2018)

biggs682 said:


> Very true


A mere four hours on the train from around our way Mr Biggs


----------



## biggs682 (12 Jan 2018)

stalagmike said:


> A mere four hours on the train from around our way Mr Biggs



Each way can you imagine the train fare !!!


----------



## woodbutcher (12 Jan 2018)

A short story for y'all, not so long ago l advertised my old VW beetle (1972) ...collection only from my place is SW France. A bloke from Ireland, county Moynahan said he wanted it and to be honest l thought nothing more about it. One day a week or more later a stranger came plodding up my drive, rucksack on his back and looking pretty knackered. This guy had hitched to the ferry in Cork and then hitched from Roscoff to my place 700klms.
He had a cup of tea, l took him for a test drive he paid the money and set off back to the ferry at Roscoff ! The story didn't end there but it goes to show that for some folk no effort is too much for your hearts desire. Fortunately though the Denton is a beaut. l don't think l have the stamina


----------



## buzzy-beans (12 Jan 2018)

woodbutcher said:


> A short story for y'all


 
Talk about travelling a long distance............................ When living in the Dordogne, I travelled to all points North in the UK on several occasions to collect rescue Springer Spaniels we were giving a safe home to. For instance Buzzy Beans you can see in my avatar I drove all the way from Montignac to Ashington, Tyne & Wear to pick him up (900 miles each way) as he was in such a terrible physical and mental condition!


----------



## DCLane (14 Jan 2018)

With a 531c frame and collection only, 99p start - this_ may_ be better than it looks: https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/ribble-racer-push-bike/253368518225


----------



## scarygerbil (14 Jan 2018)

DCLane said:


> With a 531c frame and collection only, 99p start - this_ may_ be better than it looks: https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/ribble-racer-push-bike/253368518225
> 
> View attachment 391491


nice my sort of resto bike pity its too far


----------



## buzzy-beans (14 Jan 2018)

Dirty, scruffy but nice.


----------



## mikeymustard (14 Jan 2018)

DCLane said:


> With a 531c frame and collection only, 99p start - this_ may_ be better than it looks: https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/ribble-racer-push-bike/253368518225
> 
> View attachment 391491


Hasn't travelled far from home has it?


----------



## biggs682 (15 Jan 2018)

A nice looking 653 tubed bike shame maker not stated

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/653-Reyn...-Superb-RARE-Wiltshire-Pick-Up-/362213522062?


----------



## GuyBoden (15 Jan 2018)

Battaglin in Hexham, currently £150. Ends today, 15 Jan, 2018 19:21:48 GMT

Quality bike for the current price, with Campag parts.
https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Battaglin-road-bike-60-cm/192421727421?


----------



## BalkanExpress (16 Jan 2018)

biggs682 said:


> A nice looking 653 tubed bike shame maker not stated
> 
> https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/653-Reyn...-Superb-RARE-Wiltshire-Pick-Up-/362213522062?



Nice, the thought that pops into my head, and remember it is early.

“did he spray the bike to match the 653 transfers or add the transfers because they are the same colour as the bike”


----------



## biggs682 (16 Jan 2018)

BalkanExpress said:


> Nice, the thought that pops into my head, and remember it is early.
> 
> “did he spray the bike to match the 653 transfers or add the transfers because they are the same colour as the bike”



He claims to have bought it like that and has no idea who made it and if it's been repainted or if it's just very tidy .

Seat post is shimmed


----------



## Poacher (16 Jan 2018)

Neat looking 653 framed Barron in Grimsby - currently £35 but unlikely to stay that low!


----------



## Alan O (16 Jan 2018)

BalkanExpress said:


> Nice, the thought that pops into my head, and remember it is early.
> 
> “did he spray the bike to match the 653 transfers or add the transfers because they are the same colour as the bike”


According to https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Reynolds_Technology, a 653 tube set uses 753 stays, and 753 was "restricted only to approved builders certified by Reynolds". I can't see such a select builder not putting their name on a frame, so it's surely been resprayed. And that would mean they're new stickers too.


----------



## biggs682 (16 Jan 2018)

Poacher said:


> Neat looking 653 framed Barron in Grimsby - currently £35 but unlikely to stay that low!



Thats very nice indeed .



Alan O said:


> According to https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Reynolds_Technology, a 653 tube set uses 753 stays, and 753 was "restricted only to approved builders certified by Reynolds". I can't see such a select builder not putting their name on a frame, so it's surely been resprayed. And that would mean they're new stickers too.



I agree re repaint just a shame more info not known


----------



## buzzy-beans (16 Jan 2018)

With regards to Barron Bikes, although they don't make frames any longer their shop is a jewel of a place to visit up at Stow.


----------



## raleighnut (16 Jan 2018)

Alan O said:


> According to https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Reynolds_Technology, a 653 tube set uses 753 stays, and 753 was "restricted only to approved builders certified by Reynolds". I can't see such a select builder not putting their name on a frame, so it's surely been resprayed. And that would mean they're new stickers too.


My 653 frame doesn't even have a frame number or headbadge,


----------



## Alan O (16 Jan 2018)

raleighnut said:


> My 653 frame doesn't even have a frame number or headbadge,
> 
> View attachment 391712


How curious - who made it?


----------



## raleighnut (16 Jan 2018)

Alan O said:


> How curious - who made it?


No-one knows, it does have some lovely 'details' like that seatpost cluster and a tube brazed into the top tube that the rear brake cable runs in with angled stops set flush into the top tube ends that are an exact fit for a ferrule ended cable. The BB shell has 3 angled drainage slots and brazed on cable guides too, lovely workmanship.


----------



## Alan O (16 Jan 2018)

raleighnut said:


> No-one knows, it does have some lovely 'details' like that seatpost cluster and a tube brazed into the top tube that the rear brake cable runs in with angled stops set flush into the top tube ends that are an exact fit for a ferrule ended cable. The BB shell has 3 angled drainage slots and brazed on cable guides too, lovely workmanship.


Yes, that seatpost cluster does look nice, as does the seat stay bridge. I wonder if maybe it was built by someone not officially approved by Reynolds? I'm sure it can't have been too hard to get hold of some 753 stays.


----------



## BalkanExpress (16 Jan 2018)

Another “ohh looks nice, but what is it?”

https://www.2ememain.be/vélos/vélos/vélos-de-course/retro-koersfiets-395545650.html


----------



## biggs682 (16 Jan 2018)

BalkanExpress said:


> Another “ohh looks nice, but what is it?”
> 
> https://www.2ememain.be/vélos/vélos/vélos-de-course/retro-koersfiets-395545650.html



And very rarely you find the answer


----------



## wonderdog (17 Jan 2018)

Stop me if you've seen this before but, as I have observed on other occasions, very noice. If I ever get to the UK in time for Eroica, this would have to be the velocipede of choice.
https://www.ebay.com.au/itm/Cycle/1...e=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649


----------



## raleighnut (17 Jan 2018)

wonderdog said:


> Stop me if you've seen this before but, as I have observed on other occasions, very noice. If I ever get to the UK in time for Eroica, this would have to be the velocipede of choice.
> https://www.ebay.com.au/itm/Cycle/122902043881?ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDXT&_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649


Very nice. 

I suspect you'd need to change the gearing to something a bit 'wider' mind it is handy for the Tissington Trail. Oh and I think you could add another 'nought' on the price and it'd still be a bargain.


----------



## biggs682 (17 Jan 2018)

wonderdog said:


> Stop me if you've seen this before but, as I have observed on other occasions, very noice. If I ever get to the UK in time for Eroica, this would have to be the velocipede of choice.
> https://www.ebay.com.au/itm/Cycle/122902043881?ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDXT&_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649



Yes it was pointed out a couple of days back and very nice indeed 

@wonderdog i could always lend you one for l'eroica to save bringing you one across


----------



## wonderdog (17 Jan 2018)

biggs682 said:


> Yes it was pointed out a couple of days back and very nice indeed
> 
> @wonderdog i could always lend you one for l'eroica to save bringing you one across


That's incredibly generous - it would at least involve my parting with copious quantities of the dram of your choice. I've been trying to talk my beloved into a tandem - pref a Claud Butler short wheelbase - but she keeps reminding me that she's a disciple of non-running tennis and that she wouldn't be an altogether reliable stoker. Oh well ...


----------



## biggs682 (17 Jan 2018)

wonderdog said:


> That's incredibly generous - it would at least involve my parting with copious quantities of the dram of your choice. I've been trying to talk my beloved into a tandem - pref a Claud Butler short wheelbase - but she keeps reminding me that she's a disciple of non-running tennis and that she wouldn't be an altogether reliable stoker. Oh well ...



Talking of Tandems there is always this still lurking in the garage Ken the Tandem


----------



## GuyBoden (17 Jan 2018)

Rare Carpenter bike on Ebay. (Quality frame builder)
25inch frame.
Low starting price of £50. States that they can post for £22.
https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Carpente...weinamm-componantes-Rynolds-601/282812705265?


----------



## wonderdog (17 Jan 2018)

GuyBoden said:


> Rare Carpenter bike on Ebay. (Quality frame builder)
> 25inch frame.
> Low starting price of £50. States that they can post for £22.
> https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Carpente...weinamm-componantes-Rynolds-601/282812705265?
> ...


I'd just logged on to post this - don't see too many of these. They used to do some beautiful box lining on the frames - gentler times.


----------



## BalkanExpress (17 Jan 2018)

biggs682 said:


> And very rarely you find the answer



Well I won’t find out this time, when I checked this morning it was gone. Someone got a bargain!


----------



## biggs682 (17 Jan 2018)

BalkanExpress said:


> Well I won’t find out this time, when I checked this morning it was gone. Someone got a bargain!



Those moments spent deciding instead of saying yes


----------



## BalkanExpress (17 Jan 2018)

biggs682 said:


> Those moments spent deciding instead of saying yes




In this case quite literally “you snooze, you lose”


----------



## woodbutcher (17 Jan 2018)

or as in my case you booze you lose


----------



## davidphilips (22 Jan 2018)

Nice looking Lenton frame collection only ( Ivybridge) with only 8 hours to go on ebay no bids as yet and starting at £20. These frames are reynolds 531.

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/vintage-...602439?hash=item41d8d353c7:g:uVoAAOSwJtdaROoJ


----------



## biggs682 (22 Jan 2018)

davidphilips said:


> Nice looking Lenton frame collection only ( Ivybridge) with only 8 hours to go on ebay no bids as yet and starting at £20. These frames are reynolds 531.



The refinish is not great on it but it's ok


----------



## woodbutcher (25 Jan 2018)

What madness is this ? and there was l beating myself up for buying a bottom bracket for 50 quid ...https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/CAMPAGNO...e=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649


----------



## Alan O (25 Jan 2018)

woodbutcher said:


> What madness is this ? and there was l beating myself up for buying a bottom bracket for 50 quid ...https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/CAMPAGNOLO-C-RECORD-seatpost-27-2-aero-vintage-italian-road-bike-EXCELLENT/222801361533?ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDXT&_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649


It is very shiny.


----------



## raleighnut (25 Jan 2018)

woodbutcher said:


> What madness is this ? and there was l beating myself up for buying a bottom bracket for 50 quid ...https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/CAMPAGNOLO-C-RECORD-seatpost-27-2-aero-vintage-italian-road-bike-EXCELLENT/222801361533?ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDXT&_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649


My 653 frame came with one of those fitted, and a Campagnolo headset.


----------



## woodbutcher (25 Jan 2018)

raleighnut said:


> My 653 frame came with one of those fitted, and a Campagnolo headset.


Thats the way to buy them....nice one !


----------



## BalkanExpress (25 Jan 2018)

woodbutcher said:


> What madness is this ? and there was l beating myself up for buying a bottom bracket for 50 quid ...https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/CAMPAGNOLO-C-RECORD-seatpost-27-2-aero-vintage-italian-road-bike-EXCELLENT/222801361533?ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDXT&_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649




Ohh I’ve got one of those..but someone has written all,over it


----------



## stalagmike (1 Feb 2018)

No idea if this is priced to high or low but love the look of it so had to share somewhere

https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.co.uk/ulk/itm/332539844253


----------



## midlife (1 Feb 2018)

Like the seat stay caps with the saw tooth design.....rings a bell from somewhere but not Toledo.


----------



## biggs682 (2 Feb 2018)

stalagmike said:


> No idea if this is priced to high or low but love the look of it so had to share somewhere
> 
> https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.co.uk/ulk/itm/332539844253



There are quite a few nice framesets for sale at the moment everybody must be clearing lofts and sheds


----------



## Venod (9 Feb 2018)

This is for sale from Cycle re Cycle Bradford listed on Facebook at £150


----------



## Tony Raynor (12 Feb 2018)

Looks like a Dawes Ranger

http://veterancycleclublibrary.org.uk/ncl/pics/Dawes catalogue 1984 (V-CC Library).pdf


----------



## davidphilips (21 Feb 2018)

Anyone know what type of Raleigh this is ? Looks bottom end with no front derailleur but the centre pull brakes and half chromed forks look good?

https://www.gumtree.com/p/bicycles/21-vintage-raleigh-bicycle/1286072215


----------



## raleighnut (21 Feb 2018)

davidphilips said:


> Anyone know what type of Raleigh this is ? Looks bottom end with no front derailleur but the centre pull brakes and half chromed forks look good?
> 
> https://www.gumtree.com/p/bicycles/21-vintage-raleigh-bicycle/1286072215


Looks good, that's a Brooks 'Swallow' too. for a ton I'd snap it up.


----------



## gaijintendo (21 Feb 2018)

davidphilips said:


> Anyone know what type of Raleigh this is ? Looks bottom end with no front derailleur but the centre pull brakes and half chromed forks look good?
> 
> https://www.gumtree.com/p/bicycles/21-vintage-raleigh-bicycle/1286072215



Hmm. Sheds some light on my old bike methinks

https://www.cyclechat.net/threads/1970s-falcon-raleigh-any-ideas.203062/


----------



## biggs682 (21 Feb 2018)

davidphilips said:


> Anyone know what type of Raleigh this is ? Looks bottom end with no front derailleur but the centre pull brakes and half chromed forks look good?
> 
> https://www.gumtree.com/p/bicycles/21-vintage-raleigh-bicycle/1286072215



it looks nice and has some decent bits on , so if it's the right size go and have a look and try your bartering skills


----------



## Reynard (21 Feb 2018)

This any use to anyone? £35 at Witchford Recycling Centre. Needs a bit of TLC but might make a nice city bike / commuter.

http://witchford.revivemarketplace.com/#/product/3b31


----------



## Montsegur Horsefly (22 Feb 2018)

https://www.gumtree.com/p/bicycles/raleigh-record-bike-/1287917406

A Raleigh Record Sprint for £50 in Essex. Difficult to tell from the one pic, but looks in good nick and seems to have all the gold bling on it.


----------



## davidphilips (23 Feb 2018)

biggs682 said:


> it looks nice and has some decent bits on , so if it's the right size go and have a look and try your bartering skills



Thanks will do, seller seems very hard to get hold of but should get to see/perhaps buy the Raleigh this sunday? Thanks for advice and help, ttfn.


----------



## Cycleops (28 Mar 2018)

Nice tidy Dyna tech for sale in Coventry, just sixty five notes.
https://www.gumtree.com/p/for-sale/mens-raleigh-dyna-tech-retro-road-bike/1292608396


----------



## biggs682 (28 Mar 2018)

Cycleops said:


> Nice tidy Dyna tech for sale in Coventry, just sixty five notes.
> https://www.gumtree.com/p/for-sale/mens-raleigh-dyna-tech-retro-road-bike/1292608396



Quite nice that


----------



## GuyBoden (28 Mar 2018)

Raleigh Chopper and Tomahawk
Wirral. £85 for the pair.
https://www.gumtree.com/p/bicycles/raleigh-chopper-and-tamahawk/1292588714


----------



## davidphilips (6 Apr 2018)

Vintage bike with Shimano 600 groupset £100 , its in Derry/Londonderry n/ireland if closer i would have it.

https://www.gumtree.com/p/bicycles/vintage-cannondale-road-bike.-r900-2.8-series-1997./1293570862


----------



## Smokin Joe (7 Apr 2018)

This looks like a bargain -

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Chas-Roberts-bicycle-/401517188210?_trksid=p2385738.m4383.l4275.c10


----------



## buzzy-beans (7 Apr 2018)

Smokin Joe said:


> This looks like a bargain -
> 
> https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Chas-Roberts-bicycle-/401517188210?_trksid=p2385738.m4383.l4275.c10



Gobsmackingly gorgeous!


----------



## woodbutcher (7 Apr 2018)

Smokin Joe said:


> This looks like a bargain -
> 
> https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Chas-Roberts-bicycle-/401517188210?_trksid=p2385738.m4383.l4275.c10


At the moment yes but this time tomorrow night reality will prevail


----------



## Smokin Joe (8 Apr 2018)

woodbutcher said:


> At the moment yes but this time tomorrow night reality will prevail


Went for £262.

Quite a decent price for a bike with a top class frame.


----------



## Cycleops (9 Apr 2018)

Very nice clean and tidy 70's Condor with updated equipment for £220 in Cambridge.
https://www.gumtree.com/p/for-sale/classic-condor-sports-touring-cycle-245-frame/1293923041
There's a near identical one on as well at more than twice the price.


----------



## biggs682 (9 Apr 2018)

Cycleops said:


> Very nice clean and tidy 70's Condor with updated equipment for £220 in Cambridge.
> https://www.gumtree.com/p/for-sale/classic-condor-sports-touring-cycle-245-frame/1293923041
> There's a near identical one on as well at more than twice the price.



That is nice and according to the owner all original paintwork


----------



## Smokin Joe (9 Apr 2018)

If this doesn't suddenly increase it would be a bargain for someone. Tempted myself, I must admit.

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Dawes-Ga...302693756308?_trksid=p2385738.m4383.l4275.c10


----------



## Cycleops (9 Apr 2018)

That's a beaut Joe, really smokin'!


----------



## Cycleops (10 Apr 2018)

Another one in Cambridge. Falcon Cotswold 531 tubing for just forty quid:
https://www.gumtree.com/p/for-sale/falcon-cotswold-531-23-inch-frame-touring-bike/1293268026

Bargain for someone.


----------



## biggs682 (10 Apr 2018)

Cycleops said:


> Another one in Cambridge. Falcon Cotswold 531 tubing for just forty quid:
> https://www.gumtree.com/p/for-sale/falcon-cotswold-531-23-inch-frame-touring-bike/1293268026
> 
> Bargain for someone.



Same seller has this as well https://www.gumtree.com/p/bicycles/saracen-backtrax-bike/1293269434


----------



## Alan O (10 Apr 2018)

Cycleops said:


> Another one in Cambridge. Falcon Cotswold 531 tubing for just forty quid:
> https://www.gumtree.com/p/for-sale/falcon-cotswold-531-23-inch-frame-touring-bike/1293268026
> 
> Bargain for someone.


I've got a Falcon Cotswold 531 frame that I'm intermittently building, and it's a nice frame - I think I paid £40 for just the frame.


----------



## midlife (10 Apr 2018)

[QUOTE 5210248, member: 45"]I really like this....


View: https://www.facebook.com/marketplace/item/1689809371111805[/QUOTE]

What is it? I'm not on Facebook....


----------



## gaijintendo (10 Apr 2018)

[QUOTE 5210248, member: 45"]I really like this....


View: https://www.facebook.com/marketplace/item/1689809371111805[/QUOTE]
That's a cutie. No elephantbike.


----------



## woodbutcher (11 Apr 2018)

midlife said:


> What is it? I'm not on Facebook....


a 1950's Japanese postal delivery bike, believe it or not


----------



## biggs682 (11 Apr 2018)

[QUOTE 5210262, member: 45"]1950s Japanese postal bike.[/QUOTE]
Very nice and who do I know who is going to Bristol ?


----------



## biggs682 (11 Apr 2018)

[QUOTE 5210428, member: 45"]It's provisionally sold. I've already asked.[/QUOTE]
Never mind it's nice though


----------



## woodbutcher (11 Apr 2018)

[QUOTE 5210447, member: 45"]Yeah, I like things that are different. I'm on the soft lookout for a Flying Pigeon.[/QUOTE]
Thats a tough one, can't be many of them around


----------



## nonowt (11 Apr 2018)

Currently very cheap 22" Roy Thame in Solihull (ending at lunchtime):

https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.co.uk/ulk/itm/302690206588


----------



## Alan O (11 Apr 2018)

nonowt said:


> Currently very cheap 22" Roy Thame in Solihull (ending at lunchtime):
> 
> https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.co.uk/ulk/itm/302690206588


"Sold by Ken Thursby Cycles of Bournemouth" brings back memories - that's where I got my Orbit Gold Medal in the mid 80s.


----------



## buzzy-beans (11 Apr 2018)

Cycleops said:


> Another one in Cambridge. Falcon Cotswold 531 tubing for just forty quid:
> https://www.gumtree.com/p/for-sale/falcon-cotswold-531-23-inch-frame-touring-bike/1293268026
> 
> Bargain for someone.



That has to be a bargain?


----------



## buzzy-beans (11 Apr 2018)

nonowt said:


> Currently very cheap 22" Roy Thame in Solihull (ending at lunchtime):
> 
> https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.co.uk/ulk/itm/302690206588



Christ and the winning bid was only £16.15 !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Warny (12 Apr 2018)

buzzy-beans said:


> That has to be a bargain?



I'm the new owner of a Falcon Cotswold Bit of a mix of old and new parts but I quite like it!


----------



## Alan O (12 Apr 2018)

Warny said:


> I'm the new owner of a Falcon Cotswold Bit of a mix of old and new parts but I quite like it!
> View attachment 403960
> View attachment 403961
> View attachment 403962
> View attachment 403963


Congrats, I'm glad it went to one of our own 

Even if you have to spend a little to replace/improve some components, I reckon you've got a very nice ride there for a steal of a price.


----------



## Warny (13 Apr 2018)

Cheers, it was only the princely sum of £30 in the end, so I was well chuffed! The front derailleur was a bit bent so I've put on a 1950's Campag Gran Sport for now


----------



## FishFright (13 Apr 2018)

I know nothing about the name but it looks pretty enough , if rather pricey?





https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Vintage-...-Reynold-531-british-lightweight/112874964155


----------



## midlife (13 Apr 2018)

If it's a real Jack Taylor they are worth a pretty penny. Have a Google, some of the box lining on his frames and tandems was exquisite. Nicely made frames too


----------



## FishFright (13 Apr 2018)

midlife said:


> If it's a real Jack Taylor they are worth a pretty penny. Have a Google, some of the box lining on his frames and tandems was exquisite. Nicely made frames too



 I'm about to read up

Now I know why folk are saying its not too pricey at all @_


----------



## pubrunner (13 Apr 2018)

FishFright said:


> I know nothing about the name but it looks pretty enough , if rather pricey?



Not pricey at all, if it is a real Jack taylor.

I think that it is a genuine Jack Taylor - the components 'match' a frame of that age; difficult to be sure, but does it have 27" wheels ? A bike of that age, would almost certainly have had 27" wheels originally. As @midlife has mentioned, it has box-lining and nice detailing at the top of the rear struts.

All it needs, is a check over and a bit of cleaning with an oily rag - i don't think it'll be for sale for long, there are many in the V-CC who would love to get their hands on it - well spotted !


----------



## Reynard (19 Apr 2018)

At Witchford recycling centre, Cambs - http://witchford.revivemarketplace.com

A Royal Enfield - needs some TLC, £25. Bikes are in the "Leisure" part of the online catalogue


----------



## BalkanExpress (20 Apr 2018)

Reynard said:


> At Witchford recycling centre, Cambs - http://witchford.revivemarketplace.com
> 
> A Royal Enfield - needs some TLC, £25. Bikes are in the "Leisure" part of the online catalogue
> 
> ...



Ohh, that will scrub scrub up nicely and looks to be 531.


----------



## biggs682 (20 Apr 2018)

BalkanExpress said:


> Ohh, that will scrub scrub up nicely and looks to be 531.



Very nice shame it's a Ladies frame


----------



## davidphilips (20 Apr 2018)

Was any one on here watching the look kg381 frame on ebay?


----------



## biggs682 (20 Apr 2018)

davidphilips said:


> Was any one on here watching the look kg381 frame on ebay?



no but it looks rather nice


----------



## davidphilips (20 Apr 2018)

biggs682 said:


> no but it looks rather nice



Thats what i though and the seller made it better by offering best offers just hope its as good as it looks.


----------



## biggs682 (20 Apr 2018)

davidphilips said:


> Thats what i though and the seller made it better by offering best offers just hope its as good as it looks.



is it winging it's self your way then ?


----------



## davidphilips (20 Apr 2018)

biggs682 said:


> is it winging it's self your way then ?


Be very disappointing if its not, I have a look kg231 that i got very cheap its a really nice bike just hope this frame builds into some thing similar or better? ttfn.


----------



## Reynard (28 Apr 2018)

Again at the recycling centre in Witchford...

This junior racing bike - not sure what it is, the pics are a tad blurred. But it's a 10 speed with friction shifters on the stem. £25





And a mixte / ladies' bike - again, pics not too good. £30





That Royal Enfield is still there, btw if anyone is interested.

UPDATE: I've reserved the junior bike and will nip down on Monday. If it fits me, it will be coming home with me. Doubt I'd go wrong for £25 - if nothing else, it will be a nice little project to teach myself some fettling.


----------



## Illaveago (29 Apr 2018)

Reynard said:


> Again at the recycling centre in Witchford...
> 
> This junior racing bike - not sure what it is, the pics are a tad blurred. But it's a 10 speed with friction shifters on the stem. £25
> View attachment 406471
> ...


It has some short mudguards so you won't go far wrong .


----------



## Reynard (29 Apr 2018)

Illaveago said:


> It has some short mudguards so you won't go far wrong .



Well, it's worth a punt I guess. Am really hoping it fits me as I gave away something similar (albeit a single speed) a few years ago when I needed the space and was forced to have a clear out.


----------



## Reynard (30 Apr 2018)

Didn't buy it in the end. It didn't fit me; top bar was too high, and threatened parts of my anatomy that I really don't want threatened. Bit surprising really, as it only had tiny wheels - 32-540. Going on the wheel size, was half expecting it to be too small... 

It was also ridiculously heavy (heavier than my MTB!), and probably just *too* much of a project for a bike I was unlikely to ride; chainstays and BB housing rather bashed, a lot of rust and flaking paint that wasn't evident on the photos, plus would need a whole load of new sundries as well... 

Still none the wiser to the make - the only clue was a yellow "Made in Korea" sticker on the seat tube. Drivetrain was Shimano RS. No sign of a head badge, though there was a serial number stamped onto the BB housing.


----------



## FishFright (18 May 2018)

On facebook market, listed as 1924 Rudge Whitworth gentleman's roadster. The poster is wondering what it's value


View: https://www.facebook.com/marketplace/item/183000222255127


----------



## Cycleops (19 May 2018)

Magnum is not a make I'm familiar with but looks very tidy and full 531C for 150 notes. Can't be bad.
https://www.gumtree.com/p/for-sale/vintage-magnum-classic-road-racing-bike-reynolds-531c/1298562043


----------



## Cycleops (19 May 2018)

Very nice Peugeot Competetion for sale here.
Columbus Thron tubing. Small size. Bargain for 125 notes.
https://www.gumtree.com/p/for-sale/...-road-bike-racer-spares-or-repairs/1296771087


----------



## biggs682 (19 May 2018)

Cycleops said:


> Very nice Peugeot Competetion for sale here.
> Columbus Thron tubing. Small size. Bargain for 125 notes.
> https://www.gumtree.com/p/for-sale/...-road-bike-racer-spares-or-repairs/1296771087



That's been for sale for months


----------



## BalkanExpress (21 May 2018)

biggs682 said:


> That's been for sale for months



I am a bit suprised by that. Why isn’t it shifting Too small? Too dirty? Too Peugeot?


----------



## biggs682 (21 May 2018)

BalkanExpress said:


> I am a bit suprised by that. Why isn’t it shifting Too small? Too dirty? Too Peugeot?



not really sure , sales are hard and slow at mo


----------



## DCLane (21 May 2018)

biggs682 said:


> not really sure , sales are hard and slow at mo



Not just me then. I've sold all mine, bought 2 last week, but second-hand bike sales are definately slower.

Parts sales on the other hand are daft via eBay.


----------



## nonowt (21 May 2018)

nice small Rourke in Stoke £150:
https://www.gumtree.com/p/bicycles/brian-rourke-racer/1298902420

A tidy Nigel Dean lady's step-though town bike £90 ono:
https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Nigel-De...e=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649

I was tempted to get this for Nonowt Jr but ended jup getting a more child specific bike. Not sure I made the right choice as this 45cm Omega w/ 631 tubing and Campag gear would look great with a refresh:
https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/OMEGA-45...e=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649


----------



## biggs682 (22 May 2018)

one for @midlife https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/273228068083?ViewItem=&item=273228068083

and its local to me


----------



## DCBassman (22 May 2018)

Saw an old but functional Giant Ladoga at the tip today. Worth a punt? They probably want 10 or 15 for it.


----------



## Alan O (22 May 2018)

biggs682 said:


> one for @midlife https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/273228068083?ViewItem=&item=273228068083
> 
> and its local to me


That's lovely! It's probably just as well I don't live anywhere near, don't have anywhere to store another bike, and can't really afford to shell out £300+ for another one right now anyway


----------



## midlife (22 May 2018)

biggs682 said:


> one for @midlife https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/273228068083?ViewItem=&item=273228068083
> 
> and its local to me



Hi Martin. It's in my watch list and going to have a think. Cheers


----------



## biggs682 (22 May 2018)

[QUOTE 5252679, member: 45"]Come on then, what on earth is this?....

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Unusual-...271302?hash=item1cabac2a86:g:5CEAAOSwiHZa~ZbG
View attachment 410579
[/QUOTE]

Well if that was motor driven the motor would have to be on the bars or stem , got a slightly Oriental look about it if you ask me


----------



## biggs682 (22 May 2018)

[QUOTE 5252707, member: 45"]Southampton.[/QUOTE]

I ignored the makers sticker


----------



## Reynard (24 May 2018)

Maybe not strictly vintage or classic, but the recycling centre in Witchford (http://witchford.revivemarketplace.com/) has this up for grabs:







They're asking £120 for it.


----------



## davidphilips (25 May 2018)

.In Irvine, North Ayrshire, for £80 looks great.

https://www.gumtree.com/p/bicycles/vintage-bike/1299573383


----------



## biggs682 (27 May 2018)

biggs682 said:


> one for @midlife https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/273228068083?ViewItem=&item=273228068083
> 
> and its local to me



And its down in price 

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Vintage-...e=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649


----------



## midlife (27 May 2018)

biggs682 said:


> And its down in price
> 
> https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Vintage-1980-Falcon-Professional-Road-Bike/273228068083?ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDXT&_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649



Thanks  .


----------



## SkipdiverJohn (27 May 2018)

Falcon looks overpriced considering if you weld anything broken off to the frame it's going to ruin the paintwork. Should be priced as faulty & not as a tidy machine. Seller clearly knows there's no money in putting it right and selling himself, so hopes someone else will pay tidy money for a bike that will then need repairs & paintwork!


----------



## davidphilips (27 May 2018)

SkipdiverJohn said:


> Falcon looks overpriced considering if you weld anything broken off to the frame it's going to ruin the paintwork. Should be priced as faulty & not as a tidy machine. Seller clearly knows there's no money in putting it right and selling himself, so hopes someone else will pay tidy money for a bike that will then need repairs & paintwork!




Looks a bit over priced to me but perhaps with a bit of diy the guide could be repaired without welding ie a bolt on clamp?


----------



## woodbutcher (28 May 2018)

Been after one of these for a while but NOT in this colour .I know beauty is in the eye of the beholder, but "acid yellow" ?


----------



## midlife (28 May 2018)

SkipdiverJohn said:


> Falcon looks overpriced considering if you weld anything broken off to the frame it's going to ruin the paintwork. Should be priced as faulty & not as a tidy machine. Seller clearly knows there's no money in putting it right and selling himself, so hopes someone else will pay tidy money for a bike that will then need repairs & paintwork!



BITD we generally just lobbed the cable for the front mech under the BB without any guides. Seemed to work ok  . Saved the cost of a cable clamp lol. Still a bit pricey though...........


----------



## Cycleops (28 May 2018)

Very nice 531 tubed Graham Weigh for 125 near Sheffield:
https://www.gumtree.com/p/for-sale/graham-weigh-215-ins-road-bike/1202353280


----------



## biggs682 (28 May 2018)

Cycleops said:


> Very nice 531 tubed Graham Weigh for 125 near Sheffield:
> https://www.gumtree.com/p/for-sale/graham-weigh-215-ins-road-bike/1202353280



That is nice and looks bigger than 21 1/2" to me , and a very good price indeed


----------



## Cycleops (28 May 2018)

woodbutcher said:


> Been after one of these for a while but NOT in this colour .I know beauty is in the eye of the beholder, but "acid yellow" ?


I know its too big for you but a great price I'd have thought and in nice condition:
https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.co.uk/ulk/itm/142578005273


----------



## Cycleops (28 May 2018)

Something very different from the nineties:
https://www.gumtree.com/p/for-sale/lowrider-original-8-ball-in-limited-factory-colour/1298790570


----------



## davidphilips (28 May 2018)

Now these bikes feel gear to cycle on due to the long wheel base if i lived near london i would buy it asap, Thats as long as seller reduced the price a bit.
https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Molton-M...046838?hash=item2f1a42c6f6:g:qMYAAOSw8stZ31ic


----------



## wonderdog (28 May 2018)

woodbutcher said:


> Been after one of these for a while but NOT in this colour .I know beauty is in the eye of the beholder, but "acid yellow" ?


Seriously like the Olmo look - somehow an economy of line that to my eye is near perfect. One of their early competition frames loaded with Galli kit is on my wish list. I draw the line at period Campag stuff. Think I've said before that IMO Suntour Superbe stuff streets it at about a third of the price. I feel better now.


----------



## woodbutcher (28 May 2018)

wonderdog said:


> Seriously like the Olmo look - somehow an economy of line that to my eye is near perfect. One of their early competition frames loaded with Galli kit is on my wish list. I draw the line at period Campag stuff. Think I've said before that IMO Suntour Superbe stuff streets it at about a third of the price. I feel better now.


Me too


----------



## Poacher (28 May 2018)

Still kicking myself; at the local (Lowdham) car boot this morning I chatted to a very knowledgeable bloke who had some bike jumble items on his wife's stall. Among them was a lightweight frame by Armstrong of Birmingham. I'd guess late 40s, but it could have been earlier, rather distressed original paintwork, but negligible rust, about a 22" or maybe slightly bigger. For some reason, I wasn't in a buying mood, and convinced myself to leave it, despite the asking price of *ten whole pounds, *as I've already had to rearrange my limited storage facilities to fit in the current project, and it looked a bit too flimsy to support my considerable bulk. To reinforce my decision, I suggested that he apply a protective coat of clear lacquer and build it up as a fixie - he seemed to be genuinely considering that option as I walked away. Now I can't get it out of my mind!


----------



## davidphilips (28 May 2018)

Poacher said:


> Still kicking myself; at the local (Lowdham) car boot this morning I chatted to a very knowledgeable bloke who had some bike jumble items on his wife's stall. Among them was a lightweight frame by Armstrong of Birmingham. I'd guess late 40s, but it could have been earlier, rather distressed original paintwork, but negligible rust, about a 22" or maybe slightly bigger. For some reason, I wasn't in a buying mood, and convinced myself to leave it, despite the asking price of *ten whole pounds, *as I've already had to rearrange my limited storage facilities to fit in the current project, and it looked a bit too flimsy to support my considerable bulk. To reinforce my decision, I suggested that he apply a protective coat of clear lacquer and build it up as a fixie - he seemed to be genuinely considering that option as I walked away. Now I can't get it out of my mind!




LOL, Been there done that and have no bike to prove it, every one makes mistakes just hope its still there next week.


----------



## Poacher (28 May 2018)

davidphilips said:


> LOL, Been there done that and have no bike to prove it, every one makes mistakes just hope its still there next *week*.


Ha! There are only three* car boots a year at Lowdham ; next one's on August Bank Holiday.

* Only two this year, as the Mayday one was cancelled due to _wet conditions_ - rather prematurely in my opinion, as several days of hot dry weather left the ground pretty well parched! Oh well....I really didn't _need _another frame, it's just ............


----------



## classic33 (3 Jun 2018)

Vintage Carlton Frame 
Item Number: 113028426554


----------



## davidphilips (6 Jun 2018)

Very interesting looking Scot bike for repairs dont know if its over or under priced at £225.
https://www.gumtree.com/p/bicycles/vintage-the-scot-cycles-racing-touring-bicycle-/1301734060


----------



## mikeymustard (11 Jun 2018)

I obviously haven't got my cookie settings right yet cos this one slipped through (I was reading velonews at the time so it's a good guess).

One for the motorbike manufacturer fan boys:

https://www.soigneur.co.nz/product/1716352?nav=ccy


----------



## woodbutcher (11 Jun 2018)

mikeymustard said:


> I obviously haven't got my cookie settings right yet cos this one slipped through (I was reading velonews at the time so it's a good guess).
> 
> One for the motorbike manufacturer fan boys:
> 
> https://www.soigneur.co.nz/product/1716352?nav=ccy


They are some of the best jerseys lve seen and not crazy prices either.....only prob. could be French customs and excise (for me) !


----------



## Cycleops (12 Jun 2018)

Nice R J Quinn 70s bike in 531 for £179 in East London.
https://www.gumtree.com/p/for-sale/...abesque-dawes-thorn-condor-jackson/1298930428


----------



## biggs682 (12 Jun 2018)

Cycleops said:


> Nice R J Quinn 70s bike in 531 for £179 in East London.
> https://www.gumtree.com/p/for-sale/...abesque-dawes-thorn-condor-jackson/1298930428



very nice indeed


----------



## nonowt (12 Jun 2018)

biggs682 said:


> very nice indeed



it's on ebay too. I thought I recognised it - looking on gumtree the owner lives fairly close to me and I've commuted alongside it numerous times. It's a nice bike and a fair price.


----------



## Reynard (12 Jun 2018)

There's an MBK Super Mirage for sale at Revive Witchford (the recycling centre) for £45.







http://witchford.revivemarketplace.com - bikes are in the "leisure" section of the catalogue.

If you register on the website, you can reserve.


----------



## Cycleops (13 Jun 2018)

Here's a few to get @woodbutcher salivating,:
https://www.gumtree.com/p/for-sale/...ad-bikecampagnologipiemme-groupset/1302618060

https://www.gumtree.com/p/for-sale/...with-2months-warranty-on-new-parts/1302399999

https://www.gumtree.com/p/for-sale/...ed-italian-retro-215-frame-bianchi/1302180774

And a very lovely Viscount for the princely sum of £125 complete with Brookes saddle:
https://www.gumtree.com/p/for-sale/vintage-viscount-600ex-racer-road-bike-10kg/1302371086


----------



## Cycleops (13 Jun 2018)

Anyone after a small framed banana in Scotland? Here's a beaut:
https://www.gumtree.com/p/for-sale/barn-find-vintage-raleigh-road-racing-bike/1302354657


----------



## Cycleops (13 Jun 2018)

On a roll tonight! Just seventy five notes for this little number in London, a Ross which I believe is American, possibly with Ishiwata tubing:
https://www.gumtree.com/p/for-sale/vintage-racing-bike/1302332633


----------



## biggs682 (13 Jun 2018)

Cycleops said:


> Here's a few to get @woodbutcher salivating,:
> https://www.gumtree.com/p/for-sale/...ad-bikecampagnologipiemme-groupset/1302618060
> 
> https://www.gumtree.com/p/for-sale/...with-2months-warranty-on-new-parts/1302399999
> ...



Love that Franceshi , not sure on the Viscount as the forks look wrong


----------



## Cycleops (20 Jun 2018)

Rather nice Carlton Grand Prix in Sheffield for a ton. 'Unmolested' as the ad says which looks correct and still has the old Eveready lights plus a period Huret speedo:
https://www.gumtree.com/p/for-sale/...ouring-bike-road-race-racing-cycle/1303276507


----------



## southcoast (22 Jun 2018)

A Falcon frame.

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Reynolds...950302?hash=item3fa22f53de:g:CEYAAOSwJqNbJiZ1


----------



## Cycleops (22 Jun 2018)

southcoast said:


> A Falcon frame.
> 
> https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Reynolds...950302?hash=item3fa22f53de:g:CEYAAOSwJqNbJiZ1


Wonder what it might finish up at.


----------



## davidphilips (22 Jun 2018)

Cycleops said:


> Wonder what it might finish up at.




LOL, Have that on my watch list so can be certain that it will go for at least twice the current price.


----------



## midlife (22 Jun 2018)

Trying to work out what Falcon it is, my knowledge ends at the 70's San Remo lol


----------



## southcoast (22 Jun 2018)

midlife said:


> Trying to work out what Falcon it is, my knowledge ends at the 70's San Remo lol



Looks like a late model Pro. Although I’ve never seen one that colour, so perhaps resprayed and different decals?


----------



## KneesUp (27 Jun 2018)

An interesting item outside a local antiques place, spotted this morning. It looked to my untrained eye to include quite a lot of common parts with a Raleigh 20, but there was no head badge. No price on it, but I guess I could ask if anyone is interested.


----------



## DCLane (27 Jun 2018)

531-framed Raleigh Granada in Dorset with a poor listing for 99p start: https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Raliegh-Granada-vintage-race-bike-road-retro/362368501611


----------



## Cycleops (30 Jun 2018)

Tidy Kelloggs Pro Tour 501 frame for fifty quid in Merseyside;
https://www.gumtree.com/p/for-sale/vintage-raleigh-kelloggs-pro-tour-frame-set-23/1303711230


----------



## Cycleops (3 Jul 2018)

Rather lovely Bianchi on Gumtree but at an eye watering price!
https://www.gumtree.com/p/for-sale/...ne-uno-bike-with-campagnolo-record/1304990868
Might get @woodbutcher 's juices flowing!


----------



## woodbutcher (4 Jul 2018)

Cycleops said:


> Rather lovely Bianchi on Gumtree but at an eye watering price!
> https://www.gumtree.com/p/for-sale/...ne-uno-bike-with-campagnolo-record/1304990868
> Might get @woodbutcher 's juices flowing!


Just back from Sweden and what do l see but your Bianchi post, juices duly flowing but bank account dried up


----------



## Cycleops (19 Jul 2018)

Large framed racer possibly Carlton near Nottingham for fifty notes:
https://www.gumtree.com/p/for-sale/63cm-vintage-racer-needs-some-love/1304709124


----------



## Cycleops (20 Jul 2018)

Not vintage but just eleven miles from you @biggs682 Looks like could be a bargain:
https://www.gumtree.com/p/for-sale/carrera-racer-bargain/1305618444


----------



## biggs682 (20 Jul 2018)

Cycleops said:


> Not vintage but just eleven miles from you @biggs682 Looks like could be a bargain:
> https://www.gumtree.com/p/for-sale/carrera-racer-bargain/1305618444



Thanks @Cycleops only got room for 1 more at the moment and the other 3 i am looking at much more special than that although that is a good price


----------



## Cycleops (20 Jul 2018)

Seem to be on a ninety five quid kick today. Very nice looking Viking, but all the way down in Cornshire. Even comes with a Brooks.
https://www.gumtree.com/p/for-sale/vintage-viking-racer/1304311255


----------



## woodbutcher (20 Jul 2018)

Cycleops said:


> Seem to be on a ninety five quid kick today. Very nice looking Viking, but all the way down in Cornshire. Even comes with a Brooks.
> https://www.gumtree.com/p/for-sale/vintage-viking-racer/1304311255


That was quick its sold .....unsurprisingly, smashing bike .


----------



## biggs682 (20 Jul 2018)

Something for the lady in your life https://www.gumtree.com/p/bicycles/...et-with-leatheries-english-saddle-/1306454795

@Cycleops how about this for your next UK trip full 531 Reynolds frame 

https://en.shpock.com/i/WWsR4fqo5AOQLVGC/


----------



## southcoast (20 Jul 2018)

Falcon SP frame and fork, with Campagnolo crankset only at 99p last time I looked!

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/FALCON-B...690225?hash=item41e7d9e1b1:g:8aMAAOSw2FVbT5oY


----------



## midlife (20 Jul 2018)

southcoast said:


> Falcon SP frame and fork, with Campagnolo crankset only at 99p last time I looked!
> 
> https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/FALCON-B...690225?hash=item41e7d9e1b1:g:8aMAAOSw2FVbT5oY



Good spot but *insert swear heard here* too small.....


----------



## southcoast (20 Jul 2018)

midlife said:


> Good spot but *insert swear heard here* too small.....



Yes to small for me too! Lol


----------



## midlife (21 Jul 2018)

At 20 quid delivery might be worth it for the cranks and bars, I'm after a set of drilled SR Bars for my SR extra super light stem....


----------



## Alan O (21 Jul 2018)

southcoast said:


> Falcon SP frame and fork, with Campagnolo crankset only at 99p last time I looked!
> 
> https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/FALCON-B...690225?hash=item41e7d9e1b1:g:8aMAAOSw2FVbT5oY


Ah, my first proper bike was one of those - with similar Campag chainset.


----------



## Illaveago (21 Jul 2018)

DCLane said:


> 531-framed Raleigh Granada in Dorset with a poor listing for 99p start: https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Raliegh-Granada-vintage-race-bike-road-retro/362368501611
> 
> View attachment 416674


Honest ! I've only just seen it !


----------



## Illaveago (21 Jul 2018)

Sorry if I tread on anyone's toes ! 

It could turn out to be a nice bike .


----------



## Reynard (29 Jul 2018)

Another one from Revive Witchford... (http://witchford.revivemarketplace.com)

Raleigh Sprint. Needs a little tlc. They're asking £40







Bikes are in the leisure section of the catalogue. You need to register on the website to be able to reserve.


----------



## BSAMase (7 Aug 2018)

Any ideas what this is or brand ill put photo up of word on side of frame i was thinking of maybe buying


----------



## uphillstruggler (13 Aug 2018)

Raleigh Pioneer local to me at Cycle Saviours in Stacey Bushes Milton Keynes.

really large frame and all looks good on it. surprisingly light

they want about £40 for it but I am sure will take an offer.


----------



## Cycleops (17 Aug 2018)

Absolute bargain in south Devon. Condor 531 frame &forks for thirty notes!
https://www.gumtree.com/p/for-sale/raleigh-condor-12-speed-pushbike/1310414611
Advertised as a Raleigh.


----------



## Illaveago (17 Aug 2018)

Cycleops said:


> Absolute bargain in south Devon. Condor 531 frame &forks for thirty notes!
> https://www.gumtree.com/p/for-sale/raleigh-condor-12-speed-pushbike/1310414611
> Advertised as a Raleigh.


It would be worth that just for a trip to the seaside !


----------



## southcoast (17 Aug 2018)

Illaveago said:


> It would be worth that just for a trip to the seaside !



Yes worth a look and not to far from you?


----------



## Illaveago (17 Aug 2018)

southcoast said:


> Yes worth a look and not to far from you?


90 + miles, but my garage is bursting! It does look nice.


----------



## rogerzilla (27 Aug 2018)

The lilac Harry Quinn is up for sale again, using the same photos as last time. The price seems hopeful given that HQ frames with decent paint are about £200 and this has Suntour kit. I suppose 531SL is uncommon.

https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.co.uk/ulk/itm/202315916403


----------



## Alan O (27 Aug 2018)

rogerzilla said:


> The lilac Harry Quinn is up for sale again, using the same photos as last time. The price seems hopeful given that HQ frames with decent paint are about £200 and this has Suntour kit. I suppose 531SL is uncommon.
> 
> https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.co.uk/ulk/itm/202315916403


Ah, but ones that fit the song are rare!


----------



## Cycleops (14 Sep 2018)

Very nice Veloce (?) bike near Sheffield. 531c frame and forks which are chrome. Campag and Shimano components. Very clean and tidy for one hundred and twenty notes.
https://www.gumtree.com/p/for-sale/veloce-racing-road-bike-reynolds-531c/1312341281


----------



## nonowt (14 Sep 2018)

nice '70's Shorter in Brighton:

https://www.gumtree.com/p/bicycles/vintage-racing-bike/1313152208

Alves tandem £250 in Sandwell, West Mids. Captain will need to be 6'+ at least. If it was closer and I had room to store it, I'd love to get this from my and Nonowt Jr:

https://www.gumtree.com/p/bicycles/alves-tandem/1310704564


----------



## biggs682 (14 Sep 2018)

nonowt said:


> nice '70's Shorter in Brighton:
> 
> https://www.gumtree.com/p/bicycles/vintage-racing-bike/1313152208
> 
> ...



that is a huge front end on that lovely tandem


----------



## nonowt (14 Sep 2018)

biggs682 said:


> that is a huge front end on that lovely tandem



got to be at least 27" seat tube at the front. My Condor is 26" and it looks longer than that. The back only looks about 19"


----------



## Cycleops (18 Sep 2018)

Lovely old rigid MBK mountain bike in Hull for only forty quid. Looks tidy.

https://www.gumtree.com/p/for-sale/mbk-adventure-retro-mountain-bike-large-frame/1311053973


----------



## biggs682 (18 Sep 2018)

Cycleops said:


> Lovely old rigid MBK mountain bike in Hull for only forty quid. Looks tidy.
> 
> https://www.gumtree.com/p/for-sale/mbk-adventure-retro-mountain-bike-large-frame/1311053973



Fantastic colour scheme @Tony Raynor


----------



## southcoast (18 Sep 2018)

Cycleops said:


> Lovely old rigid MBK mountain bike in Hull for only forty quid. Looks tidy.
> 
> https://www.gumtree.com/p/for-sale/mbk-adventure-retro-mountain-bike-large-frame/1311053973



This one looks interesting too.

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Raleigh-...565658?hash=item3fabd161da:g:1RwAAOSwsg1bnsv0


----------



## Cycleops (20 Sep 2018)

If you're anywhere near Ripley Yorkshire this might be worth a punt, a Raleigh of indeterminate model 531 tubing, Exage components for ninety quid;
https://www.gumtree.com/p/for-sale/raleigh-road-bike-531-frame-tubing/1312622026


----------



## Cycleops (25 Sep 2018)

Tidy looking ladies bike with 3 speed SA for fifty quid in Moulton;
https://www.gumtree.com/p/for-sale/tour-de-classique-sturmey-3-speed-archer/1309919510
Not far from you @biggs682 , any good?


----------



## biggs682 (25 Sep 2018)

Cycleops said:


> Tidy looking ladies bike with 3 speed SA for fifty quid in Moulton;
> https://www.gumtree.com/p/for-sale/tour-de-classique-sturmey-3-speed-archer/1309919510
> Not far from you @biggs682 , any good?



Bike not but wheels if they alloy rimmed might well be especially in that odd size thanks @Cycleops


----------



## Cycleops (2 Oct 2018)

Very nice Eclipse bike in Sittibgbourne, 531 frame & forks, good spec for £140. I remember these from the eighties, nearly bought one
https://www.gumtree.com/p/for-sale/...new-parts-fitted-and-just-serviced/1315229203


----------



## nonowt (2 Oct 2018)

Cycleops said:


> Very nice Eclipse bike in Sittibgbourne, 531 frame & forks, good spec for £140. I remember these from the eighties, nearly bought one
> https://www.gumtree.com/p/for-sale/...new-parts-fitted-and-just-serviced/1315229203



it's on ebay too (for a fiver less!)

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Vintage-...m=292743724277&_trksid=p2047675.c100010.m2109


----------



## biggs682 (2 Oct 2018)

Cycleops said:


> Very nice Eclipse bike in Sittibgbourne, 531 frame & forks, good spec for £140. I remember these from the eighties, nearly bought one
> https://www.gumtree.com/p/for-sale/...new-parts-fitted-and-just-serviced/1315229203



too small for me


----------



## southcoast (2 Oct 2018)

Cycleops said:


> Very nice Eclipse bike in Sittibgbourne, 531 frame & forks, good spec for £140. I remember these from the eighties, nearly bought one
> https://www.gumtree.com/p/for-sale/...new-parts-fitted-and-just-serviced/1315229203



I remember adverts for them bitd. Did they make their own bikes or were they made by someone else? Looked like Claud Butlers (Holdsworth).


----------



## lagnero (2 Oct 2018)

Hello,

I'm looking to sell a 1979 Pinarello Treviso Catena Lusso bike.

I got the bike from a friend's family member who had it sitting in their shed for years. I took the bike hoping to restore it but never got around to it and so it's just collecting more dust.

Below are the details I managed to gather:

Frame and forks: 1979 Pinarello Treviso Catena Lusso
Headset: Campagnolo (model unknown)
Stem: Vintage Cinelli
Handlebars : Cinelli Criterium 65 - 42cm
Seatpost: Kalin
Saddle: Specialized BG Format SL 130
Rims: Mavic MA40
Front hub: Forged Excel
Rear hub: Vintage Campagnolo (model unknown)
Tiers: Vittoria Zaffiro
Breakes: Shimano SLX
Break Leavers: Dia-Compe 287V
Crankset: SR Super Custom
Rear derailleur: Shimano 600
Shifters: Shimano Suntour
Pedals: Shimano SPD

The bike has been resprayed, not very well. The seat post seems to be stuck, and one of the bike seatstays is slightly bent, seemingly from the previous owner forcing in the current cassette which may have been too big for this frame. The bike still rides like a dream, I rode it for a little while before switching back to my single speed city bike and putting it away.

I'm looking to sell it to someone who would like to restore it and enjoy it but I'm not sure what to price it for, so I'm looking for offers (above the £100 region).

Cash on collection from Stamford Hill N16, London

Thanks!


----------



## Cycleops (2 Oct 2018)

southcoast said:


> I remember adverts for them bitd. Did they make their own bikes or were they made by someone else? Looked like Claud Butlers (Holdsworth).


They were a quality brand and you could find them at the better retailers. Can't remember who made them though, possibly Holdsworth, be interesting to find out but can't find anything on the net. Orbit were another brand around at the same time. Funnily there's also one for sale on Gumtree;
https://www.gumtree.com/p/for-sale/reynolds-orbit-mens-tourer-cycle/1315400920


----------



## midlife (3 Oct 2018)

Pinarello are an Italian brand and are makers in their own right, at that price with that kit is shouldn't last long on here or retrobike..


----------



## Illaveago (3 Oct 2018)

Cycleops said:


> They were a quality brand and you could find them at the better retailers. Can't remember who made them though, possibly Holdsworth, be interesting to find out but can't find anything on the net. Orbit were another brand around at the same time. Funnily there's also one for sale on Gumtree;
> https://www.gumtree.com/p/for-sale/reynolds-orbit-mens-tourer-cycle/1315400920


Didn't they make sugar free gum as well ?


----------



## Cycleops (14 Oct 2018)

Good looking old Peugeot 23" frame in Sheffield for just £45, 16 speed.
https://www.gumtree.com/p/for-sale/peugeot-road-race-bike-gents/1316924086


----------



## Cycleops (29 Oct 2018)

Tidy looking Raleigh Routier in Yelverton, Devon for just fifty quid;
https://www.gumtree.com/p/for-sale/raleigh-routier-roadtouring-bike-52-frame/1313192159


----------



## Illaveago (29 Oct 2018)

Cycleops said:


> Tidy looking Raleigh Routier in Yelverton, Devon for just fifty quid;
> https://www.gumtree.com/p/for-sale/raleigh-routier-roadtouring-bike-52-frame/1313192159





Cycleops said:


> Tidy looking Raleigh Routier in Yelverton, Devon for just fifty quid;
> https://www.gumtree.com/p/for-sale/raleigh-routier-roadtouring-bike-52-frame/1313192159


It's gone now!


----------



## davidphilips (29 Oct 2018)

Strange looking one this? Dont know what to think of it?

https://www.gumtree.com/p/bicycles/vintage-bike/1317398537


----------



## midlife (29 Oct 2018)

Old style child seat on an old Raleigh


----------



## davidphilips (29 Oct 2018)

midlife said:


> Old style child seat on an old Raleigh


 Thats what i thought , but after another look the crank arms seem out of line and the seller thinks its worth over £600 but is selling for £195? To me anyway i would think the brooks saddle worth more than the bike?


----------



## midlife (29 Oct 2018)

Didn't spot the cranks lol Cotter pin / cranks trashed!


----------



## FishFright (29 Oct 2018)

Oldish Dawes on Gumtree ; Campanolo Gears, Weinmann Brakes 





https://www.gumtree.com/p/bicycles/gents-dawes-road-racing-bike-vintage-1970-s/1317795963


----------



## biggs682 (30 Oct 2018)

FishFright said:


> Oldish Dawes on Gumtree ; Campanolo Gears, Weinmann Brakes
> 
> View attachment 436176
> 
> https://www.gumtree.com/p/bicycles/gents-dawes-road-racing-bike-vintage-1970-s/1317795963



That's another one that is just outside my traveling area but looks good


----------



## Kempstonian (31 Oct 2018)

Here's a tidy bike for not much money. (Don't know if they are any good though)

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Road-Bik...h=item33f7e6a5df:g:agoAAOSwuvtb0JXL:rk:6:pf:0


----------



## buzzy-beans (1 Nov 2018)

Kempstonian said:


> Here's a tidy bike for not much money. (Don't know if they are any good though)
> 
> https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Road-Bik...h=item33f7e6a5df:g:agoAAOSwuvtb0JXL:rk:6:pf:0



That looks like an amazing price for a bike that is in such good condition.


----------



## Kempstonian (1 Nov 2018)

buzzy-beans said:


> That looks like an amazing price for a bike that is in such good condition.


I agree, it does. I did a quick look around and saw a couple of others (on Ebay I think) and they wanted twice that amount for them.


----------



## Cycleops (16 Nov 2018)

Here's one not to be missed for Raleigh Twenty fans, not to be missed at just thirty notes in Chesterfield:
https://www.gumtree.com/p/for-sale/raleigh-shopper-retro/1320834948
Seems like nice condition and complete with the old Ever Ready lights.

And another shopper for a fiver more in Barnsley complete with basket and luggage!
https://www.gumtree.com/p/for-sale/folding-raleigh-bike/1320815225


----------



## Cycleops (18 Nov 2018)

Rather nice looking vintage Peugeot in Sheffield for a ton. Looks about 60cm frame.
https://www.gumtree.com/p/for-sale/vintage-peugeot-steel-frame-road-bike/1320816250

And another for fifty notes more, same size;
https://www.gumtree.com/p/for-sale/...d-bike-60cm-235inch-frame-12-speed/1319676112


----------



## Reynard (20 Nov 2018)

There's a Raleigh Magnum up for grabs at the recycling centre in Witchford, Cambs. Rather tatty. Single chainring on the front, stem shifter for the back. £35. It's been there for a while with no takers.


----------



## EltonFrog (27 Nov 2018)

What doe the team think of this Dawes? I'm looking for a new project...I just don't know what I want.


----------



## biggs682 (27 Nov 2018)

CarlP said:


> What doe the team think of this Dawes? I'm looking for a new project...I just don't know what I want.



Very decent price bit of a distant though


----------



## EltonFrog (27 Nov 2018)

biggs682 said:


> Very decent price bit of a distant though



Aye, it is but I can combine it with a visit to family in Kent, if the seller is about during the day. Is it a decent enough frame?


----------



## biggs682 (27 Nov 2018)

CarlP said:


> Aye, it is but I can combine it with a visit to family in Kent, if the seller is about during the day. Is it a decent enough frame?



Yes i would guess it's a dawes Imperial under that green paintwork but it might be a Galaxy as well 
Paintwork is rough but might come off easily enough to reveal good original paintwork you never know .
I might have a rather nice 56 or 58cm Fred Williams frameset later in the week


----------



## EltonFrog (27 Nov 2018)

biggs682 said:


> Yes i would guess it's a dawes Imperial under that green paintwork but it might be a Galaxy as well
> Paintwork is rough but might come off easily enough to reveal good original paintwork you never know .
> I might have a rather nice 56 or 58cm Fred Williams frameset later in the week



About the right size for me. Too big for you?


----------



## biggs682 (27 Nov 2018)

CarlP said:


> About the right size for me. Too big for you?



No my size just too many things on the go at the mo


----------



## Illaveago (27 Nov 2018)

CarlP said:


> Aye, it is but I can combine it with a visit to family in Kent, if the seller is about during the day. Is it a decent enough frame?


It looks more like a 24 1/2 inch to me going by the head tube length.


----------



## stalagmike (27 Nov 2018)

Go for it! And let's have another blog about it too


----------



## EltonFrog (27 Nov 2018)

stalagmike said:


> Go for it! And let's have another blog about it too



I've emailed the seller, It depends if they are about during the week day to collect.


----------



## Kempstonian (27 Nov 2018)

Looks good to me. I think that dark green would be easy to remove, as its flaking off anyway. Otherwise its a very tidy bike.


----------



## EltonFrog (27 Nov 2018)

Made an offer, we shall see.


----------



## buzzy-beans (28 Nov 2018)

CarlP said:


> Made an offer, we shall see.



Well did you get it?


----------



## EltonFrog (28 Nov 2018)

buzzy-beans said:


> Well did you get it?



No. I made an offer that was declined.


----------



## Kempstonian (29 Nov 2018)

It sold for £27!! The price of a new wheel.


----------



## Illaveago (29 Nov 2018)

CarlP said:


> No. I made an offer that was declined.


So they let the auction run? 
They should have set the starting price at a more realistic level.


----------



## EltonFrog (29 Nov 2018)

Kempstonian said:


> It sold for £27!! The price of a new wheel.



Yup, very cheap


Illaveago said:


> So they let the auction run?
> They should have set the starting price at a more realistic level.



I was trying to steal it to be honest, I wasn't that bothered about it, just want another project but I'm in no rush.


----------



## Cycleops (6 Dec 2018)

Very tidy looking Raleigh Jaguar (looks similar to a Pioneer, much beloved of @SkipdiverJohn ) near Barnsley, has been modified for touring with butterfly bars and two racks. Just 75 notes.
https://www.gumtree.com/p/for-sale/mans-23-bike-jaguar-hybrid-tourer/1320922764


----------



## Blue Hills (6 Dec 2018)

Good find - looks like it"s been improved by someone who knew what they were doing and likes bikes. V brakes.

I acquired a pioneer for rough duty touring after some info from skipdiver on various models but it will need more work than that I th


----------



## SkipdiverJohn (6 Dec 2018)

It actually looks like a late model Pioneer to me, possibly a welded import frame. The picture quality isn't too great. Definitely more recent than mine though. There's no way that is a 23" size frame, nowhere near that.


----------



## Kempstonian (6 Dec 2018)

SkipdiverJohn said:


> It actually looks like a late model Pioneer to me, possibly a welded import frame. The picture quality isn't too great. Definitely more recent than mine though. There's no way that is a 23" size frame, nowhere near that.


I've been thinking the same thing. That head tube is about as short as it could be. I'd say 21" at most.


----------



## Blue Hills (7 Dec 2018)

Looking more closely, not V brakes at all but V brake levers? Odd?


----------



## Specialeyes (10 Dec 2018)

Chris Boardman's TdF Prologue bike's just popped up on Facebook if you have £1,500 to spare...


----------



## woodbutcher (10 Dec 2018)

Specialeyes said:


> Chris Boardman's TdF Prologue bike's just popped up on Facebook if you have £1,500 to spare...


I'd feel a right idiot riding that to the local bar.....mind you if l bought it l wouldn't be able to afford a drink, so problem solved l guess


----------



## colly (11 Dec 2018)

There is a 1967 Curly Hetchins for sale in Otley West Yorkshire. A friend of mine saw a card offering it for sale in the customers notices section of Sainsbury's.
I think it's around £975 negotiable. Not for me but if anyone is desperate for one....

I can get a phone number if anyone is interested.


----------



## Cycleops (23 Dec 2018)

This looks very interesting. Have no knowledge of Archie Wilkinson or speedway bikes but could be worth a punt, certainly for twenty five quid! Sheffield.
https://www.gumtree.com/p/for-sale/rare-archie-wilkinson-cycle-speedway-bike/1324430213


----------



## FishFright (23 Dec 2018)

Cycleops said:


> This looks very interesting. Have no knowledge of Archie Wilkinson or speedway bikes but could be worth a punt, certainly for twenty five quid! Sheffield.
> https://www.gumtree.com/p/for-sale/rare-archie-wilkinson-cycle-speedway-bike/1324430213



Snap , there's one at Ayudante in stoke too ( but with the fork on wrong way around)


----------



## Cycleops (23 Dec 2018)

Also in Sheffield a 21" 531 framed road bike. Lugs look distinctive. Updated with STis. Just sixty quid.
https://www.gumtree.com/p/for-sale/may/1322468114


----------



## nonowt (23 Dec 2018)

Cycleops said:


> Also in Sheffield a 21" 531 framed road bike. Lugs look distinctive. Updated with STis. Just sixty quid.
> https://www.gumtree.com/p/for-sale/may/1322468114


That's the one that was on eBay last week. I think seller said it was a Vernon Baker (previously known as MB Dronfield). I think it may have sold for something stupid like £40!


----------



## DCLane (23 Dec 2018)

nonowt said:


> That's the one that was on eBay last week. I think seller said it was a Vernon Baker (previously known as MB Dronfield). I think it may have sold for something stupid like £40!



It was unsold at £40 start with £110 buy now.


----------



## Aravis (23 Dec 2018)

Cycleops said:


> Very tidy looking Raleigh Jaguar (looks similar to a Pioneer, much beloved of @SkipdiverJohn ) near Barnsley, has been modified for touring with butterfly bars and two racks. Just 75 notes.
> https://www.gumtree.com/p/for-sale/mans-23-bike-jaguar-hybrid-tourer/1320922764





SkipdiverJohn said:


> It actually looks like a late model Pioneer to me, possibly a welded import frame. The picture quality isn't too great. Definitely more recent than mine though. There's no way that is a 23" size frame, nowhere near that.



I'm a little late to the party as it's no longer available, but I'm quite certain it's one of these. So largely unmodified, and not a Jaguar:














I bought this one (21") last year in as-new condition; I worked out it dates from about 1995. I had to have it for the colour if nothing else! Although it's not seen much road yet, it's been very useful in preventing me buying other tempting things I don't really need.


----------



## Kempstonian (23 Dec 2018)

DCLane said:


> It was unsold at £40 start with £110 buy now.


I remember that one. A good price now but too far away again! Nice lugs...


----------



## SkipdiverJohn (23 Dec 2018)

Aravis said:


> I bought this one (21") last year in as-new condition; I worked out it dates from about 1995. I had to have it for the colour if nothing else! Although it's not seen much road yet, it's been very useful in preventing me buying other tempting things I don't really need.



It's newer than 1995, as pre-1996 Pioneer frames were lugged & brazed irrespective whether they were 18-23 Hi-tensile or Reynolds 501. I would suspect it's around 1997/98 given the frame is welded 4130 cro-moly (replacing brazed 501) and I don't recall that model being in the old Raleigh catalogues up to 1997. If it rides like either of my lugged Pioneer frames, it'll be a bike worth keeping hold of.


----------



## Aravis (23 Dec 2018)

SkipdiverJohn said:


> It's newer than 1995, as pre-1996 Pioneer frames were lugged & brazed irrespective whether they were 18-23 Hi-tensile or Reynolds 501. I would suspect it's around 1997/98 given the frame is welded 4130 cro-moly (replacing brazed 501) and I don't recall that model being in the old Raleigh catalogues up to 1997. If it rides like either of my lugged Pioneer frames, it'll be a bike worth keeping hold of.


Ah OK. Maybe I meant 2000, though I'm struggling to remember what my evidence was!


----------



## DCBassman (24 Dec 2018)

1948 Boland royal star bicycle

View: https://www.facebook.com/marketplace/item/375939456285195


----------



## biggs682 (24 Dec 2018)

DCBassman said:


> 1948 Boland royal star bicycle
> 
> View: https://www.facebook.com/marketplace/item/375939456285195




I like that


----------



## SkipdiverJohn (24 Dec 2018)

DCBassman said:


> 1948 Boland royal star bicycle



I thought you were reducing your fleet! Or don't Grandad Bikes count? 

Look at that geometry! If it was any slacker, you could almost claim it to be a recumbent. Looks in decent condition for the money though, might well prove to be a shrewd purchase. I'm not familiar with these bikes at all. Pretty sure I've never come across them before.


----------



## biggs682 (24 Dec 2018)

SkipdiverJohn said:


> I thought you were reducing your fleet! Or don't Grandad Bikes count? QUOTE]
> 
> I do need to reduce my fleet and that one is too far away anyway


----------



## Alan O (25 Dec 2018)

DCBassman said:


> 1948 Boland royal star bicycle


Have to say I really like that. If it was close to me, I'd find it very hard to resist at that price and in such lovely shiny condition.


----------



## biggs682 (25 Dec 2018)

Alan O said:


> Have to say I really like that. If it was close to me, I'd find it very hard to resist at that price and in such lovely shiny condition.



My sentiments exactly


----------



## SkipdiverJohn (25 Dec 2018)

Now you've gone and bought this highly obscure machine, you'll have to fill us in on the history of them!. Doing a google search brings up very little, as does trawling for old catalogues. Were they a small genuinely independent maker, or was it a case of badge engineering involving rebranded bikes from one of the big boys?


----------



## woodbutcher (2 Jan 2019)

Why is it that when l am financially embarrassed l see lots of desirable toys (desirable to me at lest) like this :


----------



## carpenter (2 Jan 2019)

where? (not that I could afford it  )


----------



## woodbutcher (2 Jan 2019)

carpenter said:


> where? (not that I could afford it  )


The really annoying thing is that l saw the ad. late last night and it is here in France but so far this morning l can't remember where !
I will have to spend time trawling through the usual sites and see if l can find it again ! 
What really bugs me is that the asking price is well under €300 , somewhere around 280 if l remember correctly.
Whats that, maybe £250 GBP.


----------



## biggs682 (2 Jan 2019)

woodbutcher said:


> The really annoying thing is that l saw the ad. late last night and it is here in France but so far this morning l can't remember where !
> I will have to spend time trawling through the usual sites and see if l can find it again !
> What really bugs me is that the asking price is well under €300 , somewhere around 280 if l remember correctly.
> Whats that, maybe £250 GBP.



That's a fair price and must admit i have days like that where i can't remember where i spotted some bike's for sale , i put it down to my age so whats your excuse ?


----------



## woodbutcher (2 Jan 2019)

biggs682 said:


> That's a fair price and must admit i have days like that where i can't remember where i spotted some bike's for sale , i put it down to my age so whats your excuse ?


Same excuse combined with late in the evening and with a glass of wine in my hand.....and l got the price wrong, he is asking €350 but open to offers. Real drawback is that he is in Italy and wants the buyer to pic up in Bresicia !


----------



## biggs682 (2 Jan 2019)

woodbutcher said:


> Same excuse combined with late in the evening and with a glass of wine in my hand.....and l got the price wrong, he is asking €350 but open to offers. Real drawback is that he is in Italy and wants the buyer to pic up in Bresicia !



Treat yourself to a holiday at the same time


----------



## woodbutcher (2 Jan 2019)

Another photo just for the hell of it :


----------



## woodbutcher (2 Jan 2019)

Some say its time l did some work.....just for the hell of it ! But then they have no idea how busy l am and l simply have no hours in the day left for work as "they" know it


----------



## Specialeyes (2 Jan 2019)

@woodbutcher if you're popping over to Brescia, be sure to check subito.it for 'bici epoca' before you go!

Couldn't resist - sorry. 

I must confess, I've picked up a few bargains on Subito over the years but it is a long way to go to meet in person if you don't happen to be in Italy anyway 


Edit - oh, and Milan too - there's always bargains to be had in Milan. Jus' sayin'!


----------



## woodbutcher (2 Jan 2019)

Specialeyes said:


> @woodbutcher if you're popping over to Brescia, be sure to check subito.it for 'bici epoca' before you go!
> 
> Couldn't resist - sorry.
> 
> ...


Oh no not another site to trawl "just in case"....thanks anyway ! Come to think of it shipping isn't very expensive from Italy to France . I bought my Coppi in Italy , oh and the Moser and l think shipping was about €30 odd .


----------



## carpenter (2 Jan 2019)

Good price, too far - always excuses!


----------



## woodbutcher (4 Jan 2019)

A question ! 
Is it ok to offer an item for sale here or is it a protocol infringement ?
I get so tired of ebay and all that goes with buying and selling ! For example l recently bought a bike part which never arrived despite the post insisting that it had been delivered. Actually it had been delivered ......to an address about 200km from me. Ebay tell me they will credit me in about ten days, how big of them l say . 
Do l ask to be contacted by PM for example ?


----------



## DCLane (4 Jan 2019)

woodbutcher said:


> A question !
> Is it ok to offer an item for sale here or is it a protocol infringement ?



I do. As do others.

Stick an advert in the For Sale or Classic & Vintage Classifieds section.


----------



## SkipdiverJohn (6 Jan 2019)

woodbutcher said:


> Why is it that when l am financially embarrassed l see lots of desirable toys (desirable to me at lest) like this :
> View attachment 445249



It's too small for me, and the short wheelbase says probably too twitchy for me, but there's something inherently pleasing about the appearance of these old steel machines. In the scheme of things, I don't think the asking price is that silly. Put it in context; it's the price of a reasonable quality mass-produced Far-Eastern modern hybrid. What would you rather have?


----------



## woodbutcher (12 Jan 2019)

If l sell all my various spare bits and pieces of bikes l recon l could buy this PY10 is it or is it not a good buy for 300 ish euros ?


----------



## biggs682 (12 Jan 2019)

woodbutcher said:


> If l sell all my various spare bits and pieces of bikes l recon l could buy this PY10 is it or is it not a good buy for 300 ish euros ?
> View attachment 446758



I would say it's high at the moment in the UK but seeing as you are in France and not being sure of the market out there just go for it and treat yourself


----------



## Paulus (12 Jan 2019)

woodbutcher said:


> If l sell all my various spare bits and pieces of bikes l recon l could buy this PY10 is it or is it not a good buy for 300 ish euros ?
> View attachment 446758



It looks in pretty good nick. Go for it.


----------



## woodbutcher (12 Jan 2019)

biggs682 said:


> I would say it's high at the moment in the UK but seeing as you are in France and not being sure of the market out there just go for it and treat yourself


If its not a million miles (or km ) away l might just go and have a look


----------



## Illaveago (12 Jan 2019)

woodbutcher said:


> If l sell all my various spare bits and pieces of bikes l recon l could buy this PY10 is it or is it not a good buy for 300 ish euros ?
> View attachment 446758


It has largs flange hubs ! What more could you want ?


----------



## woodbutcher (12 Jan 2019)

Illaveago said:


> It has largs flange hubs ! What more could you want ?


Not a lot really, apart from it would have been nice if it were a bit closer....its 533km north of here
Come to think of it l have a set of wheels with large flange Pellisier hubs and l think Mavic rims, hanging up doing nothing !


----------



## BalkanExpress (13 Jan 2019)

@woodbutcher Everything you ever wanted to know about PY10s.

http://veloretrocourse.proboards.com/thread/15?page=5

I have a 1980 model and it is lovely to ride.


----------



## woodbutcher (13 Jan 2019)

BalkanExpress said:


> @woodbutcher Everything you ever wanted to know about PY10s.
> 
> http://veloretrocourse.proboards.com/thread/15?page=5
> 
> I have a 1980 model and it is lovely to ride.


Wow that is a great thread...only just seen it so thanks very much , will study at leisure


----------



## Kempstonian (14 Jan 2019)

Old Raleigh anyone?

https://www.gumtree.com/p/bicycles/vintage-raleigh-mens-bike/1326541249

Very local to me but not really my thing...


----------



## Kempstonian (14 Jan 2019)

Or a more modern one?

https://www.gumtree.com/p/bicycles/specialized-race-bike-med-frame-about-8kg-weight/1325822941


----------



## Kempstonian (14 Jan 2019)

Another Raleigh - a Pioneer

https://www.gumtree.com/p/bicycles/raleigh-pioneer-mens-bike/1325655382


----------



## nonowt (14 Jan 2019)

Lovely original paint job on this Bob Jackson built Merlin in Woodley (Nr Manchester):
https://www.gumtree.com/p/bicycles/...-handbuilt-steel-campagnolo-record/1326678077


----------



## woodbutcher (24 Jan 2019)

Calling folks near Scunthorpe .....l know zilch about this bike except that it looks cheap ...

View: https://www.facebook.com/marketplace/item/383895975505323/?ref=feed_rhc


----------



## woodbutcher (29 Jan 2019)

I have no idea if this is a good price (€80) for this Peugeot but l like the colour 

View: https://www.facebook.com/marketplace/item/2073734056271740?surface=product_details


----------



## Kempstonian (29 Jan 2019)

woodbutcher said:


> I have no idea if this is a good price (€80) for this Peugeot but l like the colour
> 
> View: https://www.facebook.com/marketplace/item/2073734056271740?surface=product_details



Just below that there's a Raleigh going for £25 in Banbury. Look at the 'Any bike £25 each' listing.

Also a tandem in Northampton and a £20 bike stand in Ely.


----------



## Alan O (29 Jan 2019)

woodbutcher said:


> I have no idea if this is a good price (€80) for this Peugeot but l like the colour


Says €50 now


----------



## biggs682 (29 Jan 2019)

woodbutcher said:


> I have no idea if this is a good price (€80) for this Peugeot but l like the colour
> 
> View: https://www.facebook.com/marketplace/item/2073734056271740?surface=product_details




I would say it's not too far out


----------



## woodbutcher (29 Jan 2019)

Alan O said:


> Says €50 now


Better and better , it would be a two hour drive but thats France for you ....bloody big country !


----------



## woodbutcher (29 Jan 2019)

On the other hand l could forget the bike and make an offer for this 

View: https://www.facebook.com/marketplace/item/318514408790213


----------



## Cycleops (31 Jan 2019)

This looks interesting, a Greg LeMonde bike minus wheels in South Yorkshire.
Colombus tubing but can't see which type. Seller says it needs a respray but looks tidy to me. Largish frame about 57cm I'd say all for £135. Eighties or so. Some Campag bits.
https://www.gumtree.com/p/for-sale/greg-lemond-road-bike/1328071450


----------



## BalkanExpress (31 Jan 2019)

Cycleops said:


> This looks interesting, a Greg LeMonde bike minus wheels in South Yorkshire.
> Colombus tubing but can't see which type. Seller says it needs a respray but looks tidy to me. Largish frame about 57cm I'd say all for £135. Eighties or so. Some Campag bits.
> https://www.gumtree.com/p/for-sale/greg-lemond-road-bike/1328071450



The red surround to the Columbus transfer suggests SLX, which seems plausible, as the brake bridge and internal routing suggest it is one of the nice Italian ones.


----------



## buzzy-beans (1 Feb 2019)

This might be of interest to some of you, but not me 
View: https://www.facebook.com/marketplace/item/1094704604025797


----------



## Reynard (2 Feb 2019)

Revive (ECDC recycling centre) in Witchford, Cambs again: http://witchford.revivemarketplace.com/

Raleigh Equipe up for grabs. £30 as seen. Looks in reasonable nick.







Also for sale, a ladies' bike with rod brakes., probably 1950s... £30, needs a bit of tlc. Not sure exactly what it is, but the chain ring says "Phillips"


----------



## Cycleops (3 Feb 2019)

Very tidy and rare Nelson 653 framed bike in South Yorkshire. Large frame, mix of campag and 105. £200.
https://www.gumtree.com/p/for-sale/nelson-one-off-mens-road-bike/1328839700


----------



## roadrash (3 Feb 2019)

Anyone fancy an original moulton for restoration..
..https://www.gumtree.com/p/bicycles/moulton-vintage-bike./1328848059


----------



## buzzy-beans (4 Feb 2019)

Cycleops said:


> Very tidy and rare Nelson 653 framed bike in South Yorkshire. Large frame, mix of campag and 105. £200.
> https://www.gumtree.com/p/for-sale/nelson-one-off-mens-road-bike/1328839700



It looks as though there is a small rust hole in one of the downtubes to the back wheel which will surely weaken it very significantly?


----------



## Illaveago (4 Feb 2019)

buzzy-beans said:


> It looks as though there is a small rust hole in one of the downtubes to the back wheel which will surely weaken it very significantly?


Do you mean that nasty rust gribble in the seat stay ? Those things are usually a sign that they will break out elsewhere soon!


----------



## Cycleops (4 Feb 2019)

Difficult to see how deep seated it is. Certainly a bargaining point.


----------



## buzzy-beans (5 Feb 2019)

Illaveago said:


> Do you mean that nasty rust gribble in the seat stay ? Those things are usually a sign that they will break out elsewhere soon!


No I mean the visible rust hole right near the bottom of the thin down tube just above the cog-set, in fact the entire area down there looks to be very scabby!!.


----------



## Alan O (5 Feb 2019)

buzzy-beans said:


> No I mean the visible rust hole right near the bottom of the thin down tube just above the cog-set, in fact the entire area down there looks to be very scabby!!.


Do you mean in the blurry photo #4? All I can see there is the front derailleur cage (out of focus) and some shadows. I can't see any detail of the lower end of the down tube in any other photos.

Or if by "the thin down tube just above the cog-set" you mean the tube nearest the camera in the same photo, then that is the seat stay as Illaveago says - the "down tube" is the tube from the headset/fork down to the bottom bracket/pedal area.


----------



## buzzy-beans (5 Feb 2019)

Alan O said:


> Do you mean in the blurry photo #4? All I can see there is the front derailleur cage (out of focus) and some shadows. I can't see any detail of the lower end of the down tube in any other photos.
> 
> Or if by "the thin down tube just above the cog-set" you mean the tube nearest the camera in the same photo, then that is the seat stay as Illaveago says - the "down tube" is the tube from the headset/fork down to the bottom bracket/pedal area.



I am but a simpleton (i.e. thick) when it comes to fine detail bike matters so please excuse me for being misleading. But in the 4th image, which in very sharp focus, you can see just above the back wheels cog-set and chain you can clearly show bubbling/scabby paint and also what must be a rust hole.


----------



## Alan O (5 Feb 2019)

buzzy-beans said:


> I am but a simpleton (i.e. thick) when it comes to fine detail bike matters so please excuse me for being misleading. But in the 4th image, which in very sharp focus, you can see just above the back wheels cog-set and chain you can clearly show bubbling/scabby paint and also what must be a rust hole.


Yep, that tube is called a seat stay.


----------



## buzzy-beans (7 Feb 2019)

Not bad for £50 along with a nice Brooks saddle 
View: https://www.facebook.com/marketplace/item/314448422543994/?ref=netego_ssfy_www


----------



## buzzy-beans (8 Feb 2019)

Now this one is drop dead gorgeous, I wonder how much it will end up going for?
https://www.invaluable.com/auction-lot/colnago-technos-10-speed-competition-bicycle-2c04738bf9


----------



## Cycleops (13 Feb 2019)

Nice old Olmo for sale in Derbyshire for two hundred notes;

https://www.gumtree.com/p/for-sale/olmo-vintage-road-bike/1329917101

Unfortunately a little too big for you @woodbutcher otherwise could have seen you racing across the channel!


----------



## woodbutcher (13 Feb 2019)

Cycleops said:


> Nice old Olmo for sale in Derbyshire for two hundred notes;
> 
> https://www.gumtree.com/p/for-sale/olmo-vintage-road-bike/1329917101
> 
> Unfortunately a little too big for you @woodbutcher otherwise could have seen you racing across the channel!


Curses, story of my life ,


----------



## biggs682 (13 Feb 2019)

Cycleops said:


> Nice old Olmo for sale in Derbyshire for two hundred notes;
> 
> https://www.gumtree.com/p/for-sale/olmo-vintage-road-bike/1329917101
> 
> Unfortunately a little too big for you @woodbutcher otherwise could have seen you racing across the channel!



That's nice and love the colour


----------



## BalkanExpress (13 Feb 2019)

Cycleops said:


> Nice old Olmo for sale in Derbyshire for two hundred notes;
> 
> https://www.gumtree.com/p/for-sale/olmo-vintage-road-bike/1329917101
> 
> Unfortunately a little too big for you @woodbutcher otherwise could have seen you racing across the channel!



Very nice and you don’t see Mavic bars and stems very often.


----------



## davidphilips (14 Feb 2019)

Not long to go looks great? https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/vintage-...003332?hash=item1ef44247c4:g:lUsAAOSwKptcXrmq

Only £50 at present if it was close to myself i would be round cash in hand.


----------



## mickle (14 Feb 2019)

I spotted my mate's KMX frame kit for sale: https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/123645629482


----------



## DCLane (15 Feb 2019)

Unknown frame, Campag and Shimano SLR parts, in Bradford for £50: https://www.gumtree.com/p/bicycles/road-bike-/1330006132


----------



## Boon 51 (18 Feb 2019)

Saw this on FB its a Triumph Traffic Master so I know nothing about it at all, but I only payed £10. Looking forward to doing it up


----------



## biggs682 (18 Feb 2019)

@Boon 51 welcome to the real world of cycling , looks tidy 
And a bit of a bargain for sure


----------



## midlife (18 Feb 2019)

I think the Trafficmaster was a Raleigh Esquire with different forks. Rides well


----------



## Boon 51 (18 Feb 2019)

biggs682 said:


> @Boon 51 welcome to the real world of cycling , looks tidy
> And a bit of a bargain for sure


 
I'm over the moon really I keep seeing others get some good bikes for little money and I've found my first. I might need a front wheel as its very rusty in one part of the wheel and not sure if I can recover it, plus tyres and tubes of course. Plus I will have to get some AF spanners as none of mine will fit so I'm just scrounging a few at the moment.


----------



## Boon 51 (18 Feb 2019)

midlife said:


> I think the Trafficmaster was a Raleigh Esquire with different forks. Rides well


 
I did google it and I think its about 1977/78 ish not sure, they did mention a Raleigh but I can't remember which one.


----------



## buzzy-beans (22 Feb 2019)

A rather nice retro Cinelli with masses of new kit fitted to it: -







View: https://www.facebook.com/marketplace/item/380881456070989/


----------



## Cycleops (26 Feb 2019)

Here's a absolute bargain for anyone looking for a vintage fixie in a small size in South Yorks, just fifty notes.
https://www.gumtree.com/p/for-sale/falcon-corsa-single-speed-road-bike-fixed-gearfixie/1331300862


----------



## buzzy-beans (28 Feb 2019)

Just spotted this nice looking Raleigh in Newark for £175 in superb condition






View: https://www.facebook.com/marketplace/item/983408225185673/


----------



## biggs682 (28 Feb 2019)

buzzy-beans said:


> Just spotted this nice looking Raleigh in Newark for £175 in superb condition
> 
> View attachment 455140
> 
> ...




I would be checking those forks


----------



## SkipdiverJohn (28 Feb 2019)

biggs682 said:


> I would be checking those forks



I see what you mean. Could just be an optical illusion, but it does give the impression it might have had a front-ender.

Given it's steel not carbon, if it was silly cheap I might have just taken a chance if I was buying, but not at that money.


----------



## Cycleops (1 Mar 2019)

Here's an old Viking ripe for restoration as they say but in running order in South Yorkshire for just forty quid;
https://www.gumtree.com/p/for-sale/vintage-road-bicycles/1329917834


----------



## Cycleops (1 Mar 2019)

Very nice fully restored Freddie Grubb frame 20.5". Expensive but rather lovely;

https://www.gumtree.com/p/for-sale/classic-vintage-leroica-1963-freddie-grubb-road-frame/1330585522


----------



## SkipdiverJohn (1 Mar 2019)

That's a lot of dosh for a bare frame! OK, it's nice condition, but you can't just ride it like that. Given the current old steel market, I can't see it selling, especially in such a small size. It makes me wonder if all the high priced stuff actually sells, or sits around unsold forever, like overpriced houses. When I acquired my Dawes Jaguar a few months ago, the bloke I got it from said I was the only person to show any interest, and that was only £40 for a 531 bike! Recently I was gifted a steel light roadster _free gratis_; same story, no-one else interested just because it had a few things needing attention! Very strange....


----------



## Cycleops (1 Mar 2019)

It's true, the price rather made me blanche but presumably through seller thought he could achieve that figure so must have based it something. I imagine Freddie Grubb frames are sought after but I certainly wouldn't be happy paying that much.
Unrestored one for £120 BIN on the bay;

https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.co.uk/ulk/itm/382775403383


----------



## nonowt (1 Mar 2019)

I think those Grubbs are both Holdsworth era, so pretty low-end despite their obvious charm.

Here's a really nice Grubb made Grubb - expensive in the current market conditions but also a bargain in many ways.


----------



## midlife (1 Mar 2019)

nonowt said:


> I think those Grubbs are both Holdsworth era, so pretty low-end despite their obvious charm.
> 
> Here's a really nice Grubb made Grubb - expensive in the current market conditions but also a bargain in many ways.



Yup, that's a proper Grubb


----------



## SkipdiverJohn (1 Mar 2019)

Cycleops said:


> It's true, the price rather made me blanche but presumably through seller thought he could achieve that figure so must have based it something.



They probably went on the old purchase price + restoration costs + selling fees + a bit of profit method, which is how some naïve sellers think the world _should_ work, but doesn't in reality.
Unfortunately, just as in the case of vintage cars, the cost of buying a shabby project and refurbishing it to a high standard, will almost always exceed the market value of the same thing unrestored or previously restored in excellent condition.


----------



## woodbutcher (2 Mar 2019)

So steel may be real but its not reflected in the value attached to them.....is that the verdict ?
I have been wondering about offering this one for sale since its over a year since l rode it ! However l can't just give it away, might as well leave it hanging in the rack


----------



## DCBassman (2 Mar 2019)

Lovely!


----------



## woodbutcher (2 Mar 2019)

Wish l had a few spare notes , l would just love this little gem......c'mon it has got pedals
https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/1969-Duc...rentrq:406479341690ac3c61398c82ffd8bb77|iid:1


----------



## Illaveago (3 Mar 2019)

woodbutcher said:


> Wish l had a few spare notes , l would just love this little gem......c'mon it has got pedals
> https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/1969-Ducati-Sport-48-Rare-Pedal-Start-Sports-Moped/264208063283?_trkparms=aid=111001&algo=REC.SEED&ao=1&asc=20160908105057&meid=216932537cd84b8889ec64ba8264fef1&pid=100675&rk=5&rkt=15&mehot=pp&sd=192818049666&itm=264208063283&_trksid=p2481888.c100675.m4236&_trkparms=pageci:68451755-3d35-11e9-9cbf-74dbd180b1e8|parentrq:406479341690ac3c61398c82ffd8bb77|iid:1


There is another one for sale and they seem to have included a dog to give you a sense of scale .


----------



## buzzy-beans (3 Mar 2019)

woodbutcher said:


> Wish l had a few spare notes , l would just love this little gem......c'mon it has got pedals



That's gorgeous, what a perfect partner for someone who is also lucky enough to own a Ducati Desmosedici D16RR !!


----------



## Illaveago (3 Mar 2019)

You would only regret it if you sold it and would miss that lovely blue sheen and chrome forks.


----------



## SkipdiverJohn (3 Mar 2019)

woodbutcher said:


> So steel may be real but its not reflected in the value attached to them.....is that the verdict ?
> I have been wondering about offering this one for sale since its over a year since l rode it ! However l can't just give it away, might as well leave it hanging in the rack



Depends if you bought it high or low, like any asset. If you buy low and sell low, you aren't actually losing anything.
If you bought high, and the current market is low, then for me the decision would depend on why I was thinking of selling and what I intended to do with the money raised. If you don't need the money, then it makes no sense to crystallise a loss on selling an asset - unless you intend to use the proceeds to buy a different asset which is currently also cheaply priced.. 
So, taking a loss on the sale of a steel bike would be rational if you were going to use the money to buy a different steel bike that was offered for sale at a similarly depressed price, but irrational if you were just going to stick the money in the bank and earn bugger all interest on it.. Ultimately it comes down to how much stuff spending a given amount of cash will get you.


----------



## Illaveago (3 Mar 2019)

Why sell it ? If the prices being obtained at the moment are low and it would mean that you would lose out on what you have spent on it then you might as well keep it . It's often the case that it would be worth more broken up and sold as individual parts. This goes against what a lot of people think and seems to perpetuate the trade in people trying to source parts to build their frame back up again . 

If prices are low it would seem like an ideal time to buy some more instead !


----------



## mikeymustard (3 Mar 2019)

Illaveago said:


> If prices are low it would seem like an ideal time to buy some more instead !


Stop trying to fuel our addictions you enabler you!
I'm gonna play the Hitler card and blame brexit here - I've noticed the new year price doldrums previously but they've begun to pick up by now before. The difference between what the traders seem to think their bikes are worth and what bikes are actually fetching at auction has never been further apart imho


----------



## biggs682 (3 Mar 2019)

Illaveago said:


> If prices are low it would seem like an ideal time to buy some more instead !



There are only so many bikes people can store .


----------



## biggs682 (3 Mar 2019)

mikeymustard said:


> Stop trying to fuel our addictions you enabler you!
> I'm gonna play the Hitler card and blame brexit here - I've noticed the new year price doldrums previously but they've begun to pick up by now before. The difference between what the traders seem to think their bikes are worth and what bikes are actually fetching at auction has never been further apart imho



A lot of people only want a bike that they remember from there earlier years .


----------



## mikeymustard (3 Mar 2019)

biggs682 said:


> A lot of people only want a bike that they remember from there earlier years .


yes I'd forgotten there are people who can stop at just one bike


----------



## woodbutcher (3 Mar 2019)

mikeymustard said:


> yes I'd forgotten there are people who can stop at just one bike


How is that possible ? It would be like having only one pair of socks for the reason that you only wear one pair at a time ....ludicrous


----------



## woodbutcher (3 Mar 2019)

biggs682 said:


> A lot of people only want a bike that they remember from there earlier years .


I remember quite a few bikes from my early years , so thats ok then


----------



## woodbutcher (3 Mar 2019)

buzzy-beans said:


> That's gorgeous, what a perfect partner for someone who is also lucky enough to own a Ducati Desmosedici D16RR !!
> 
> View attachment 455637


Soon be time to unleash the beast ....the roads are dry, the sun is shining and the temperature is rising ! Just have to try and avoid the Gendarmerie nationale !!


----------



## buzzy-beans (3 Mar 2019)

woodbutcher said:


> Soon be time to unleash the beast ....the roads are dry, the sun is shining and the temperature is rising ! Just have to try and avoid the Gendarmerie nationale !!


Then fit a far quieter silencer....................


----------



## woodbutcher (3 Mar 2019)

buzzy-beans said:


> Then fit a far quieter silencer....................


I did try ....l took the Termignoni off and fitted Fast by Feracci , different sounds but just as loud as one another. Anyway if the "fuzz" see a red Ducati going past they like to stop you for something to do  Mind you they have their hands full with gilet jaune at the mo.


----------



## Cycleops (10 Mar 2019)

Here's a neat looking 531 framed Raleigh in Manchester for a bargain £89.

Raleigh Delta Reynolds 531 road bike Shimano 105 1989 retro c. 22/23 inch,
https://www.gumtree.com/p/for-sale/...ampaign=socialbuttons&utm_content=app_android


----------



## Cycleops (10 Mar 2019)

And a bargain for someone in Leeds willing to do a bit of work;

French road bike,
https://www.gumtree.com/p/for-sale/...ampaign=socialbuttons&utm_content=app_android

Price: £ 50


----------



## Specialeyes (12 Mar 2019)

Lot 300 onwards in this auction in Crewkerne look rather fun.

Quite fancy the Sun (449) and the Hetchins (456) but I suspect the auctioneer's estimates are low!


----------



## Cycleops (12 Mar 2019)

Some real gems there @Specialeyes


----------



## Reynard (12 Mar 2019)

A bunch of vintage bikes up for sale at Revive in Witchford. Nothing super rare, I don't think, but looks like peeps have been clearing out their sheds... Website at http://witchford.revivemarketplace.com/ with the bikes in the leisure section of the catalogue.

1) Raleigh Traveller, a bit tatty. Has been fitted with modern stem & bars. £30






2) Puch Sprint. £30





3) Elswick Ascot. £30





4) Raleigh loop frame, not sure what model. £30





5) Kindec (?) Atlantic ladies' bike, looks 50s / 60s. £30





6) Road / touring bike, unknown make, single chainring, friction shifter, lugged frame. £35





7) Something badged as a "Classic Luxus Racer" (East German, perhaps?) Lugged frame. Needs replacement chainring. £25


----------



## nonowt (13 Mar 2019)

Tidy £70 Knight on Facebook, in Wolverhampton:

View: https://www.facebook.com/marketplace/item/2290243261251169/


Also on Facebook - 1953 lugless Claud for £68 in Thornton Cleverly:

View: https://www.facebook.com/marketplace/item/1252203361586080/


----------



## netman (17 Mar 2019)

Somebody please buy this beautiful bargain to save me having to drive a 4 hour round trip! https://www.gumtree.com/p/for-sale/vintage-ladies-racing-road-bike-1960s-mondia/1333634327


----------



## midlife (17 Mar 2019)

netman said:


> Somebody please buy this beautiful bargain to save me having to drive a 4 hour round trip! https://www.gumtree.com/p/for-sale/vintage-ladies-racing-road-bike-1960s-mondia/1333634327



Seat post is SR Extra Super Light


----------



## SkipdiverJohn (17 Mar 2019)

netman said:


> Somebody please buy this beautiful bargain to save me having to drive a 4 hour round trip! https://www.gumtree.com/p/for-sale/vintage-ladies-racing-road-bike-1960s-mondia/1333634327



If it floats your boat and will fit you OK, then why not buy it? Much nicer than a £120 BSO!


----------



## Kempstonian (17 Mar 2019)

Go for it!

Think of it as two 2 hour trips - it won't seem so bad then


----------



## biggs682 (17 Mar 2019)

netman said:


> Somebody please buy this beautiful bargain to save me having to drive a 4 hour round trip! https://www.gumtree.com/p/for-sale/vintage-ladies-racing-road-bike-1960s-mondia/1333634327



Very nice and fair price


----------



## netman (17 Mar 2019)

Just a bit too far... geographically and from pay day! Plus, I've already bought two projects this month...

But, sheesh - have just arranged to view it, so dibs on my own post!!


----------



## mikeymustard (17 Mar 2019)

netman said:


> Just a bit too far... geographically and from pay day! Plus, I've already bought two projects this month...
> 
> But, sheesh - have just arranged to view it, so dibs on my own post!!


It's worth it


----------



## woodbutcher (18 Mar 2019)

Ive found a 787 Futural in my size and in fantastic condition.....problem is l can't afford it


----------



## SkipdiverJohn (18 Mar 2019)

Was there spoke rationing in force when those wheels were built, I wonder? There's saving weight, and there's being silly. Those have crossed the line. I don't think they'd stay true very long with me riding it!


----------



## Ian H (18 Mar 2019)

midlife said:


> Seat post is SR Extra Super Light



That's a nice small frame. Would do for light touring as well: notice the mudguard eyes and that clever extra seat-stay bridge for a 3-point fixing rack.


----------



## nonowt (18 Mar 2019)

netman said:


> Somebody please buy this beautiful bargain to save me having to drive a 4 hour round trip! https://www.gumtree.com/p/for-sale/vintage-ladies-racing-road-bike-1960s-mondia/1333634327



That's quite stunning. Just noticed there's no seat bolt though - maybe worth checking the seatpost isn't stuck?


----------



## woodbutcher (18 Mar 2019)

SkipdiverJohn said:


> Was there spoke rationing in force when those wheels were built, I wonder? There's saving weight, and there's being silly. Those have crossed the line. I don't think they'd stay true very long with me riding it!


Ah but l am only 170cm height and 63kgs so no problem there !


----------



## woodbutcher (18 Mar 2019)

nonowt said:


> That's quite stunning. Just noticed there's no seat bolt though - maybe worth checking the seatpost isn't stuck?


They don't have a seat bolt , there is a recessed grub screw at the back of the seat tube !


----------



## BalkanExpress (18 Mar 2019)

woodbutcher said:


> Ive found a 787 Futural in my size and in fantastic condition.....problem is l can't afford it
> View attachment 458065




Woof. 

@SkipdiverJohn , the rims are deep section and so don’t need so many spokes to hold then true....at least that is the theory


----------



## SkipdiverJohn (18 Mar 2019)

I wouldn't fancy their chances of surviving long with my 14 stone sitting on them, I've got more spokes in each wheel of my bikes that that one has got in both wheels together!


----------



## woodbutcher (18 Mar 2019)

BalkanExpress said:


> Woof.
> 
> @SkipdiverJohn , the rims are deep section and so don’t need so many spokes to hold then true....at least that is the theory


It works for me, l have similar on another bike . When l had my LBS check them they were absolutely fine and that was after about three months worth of riding!


----------



## woodbutcher (18 Mar 2019)

SkipdiverJohn said:


> Was there spoke rationing in force when those wheels were built, I wonder? There's saving weight, and there's being silly. Those have crossed the line. I don't think they'd stay true very long with me riding it!


Its not saving weight as much as aero dynamics. The front wheel has less spokes and they are slightly thinner than the rear wheel spokes. The shape of the rims also help by reducing drag . Ideally there would be no spokes and a disc wheel .....now where have l seen those ?


----------



## booze and cake (18 Mar 2019)

I think you'd be surprised @SkipdiverJohn, I'm not saying they are good touring rims or anything, but I'm 13.5 stone and I've got a few sets of the similar Campag Shamal wheels with 16 spokes each, and I've done many 1000's of miles on them, mostly on London's crap roads, and they've been utterly bomb proof, never broken a spoke or ever needed to have them trued. I did have set of 12 spoke ones that cracked the rims though, that was definitely too few spokes for cake connoisseurs

@woodbutcher it's a nice looking bike for sure


----------



## woodbutcher (18 Mar 2019)

booze and cake said:


> I think you'd be surprised @SkipdiverJohn, I'm not saying they are good touring rims or anything, but I'm 13.5 stone and I've got a few sets of the similar Campag Shamal wheels with 16 spokes each, and I've done many 1000's of miles on them, mostly on London's crap roads, and they've been utterly bomb proof, never broken a spoke or ever needed to have them trued. I did have set of 12 spoke ones that cracked the rims though, that was definitely too few spokes for cake connoisseurs
> 
> @woodbutcher it's a nice looking bike for sure


If l can scrape the necessary together l will go for it


----------



## DCBassman (19 Mar 2019)

SkipdiverJohn said:


> I wouldn't fancy their chances of surviving long with my 14 stone sitting on them, I've got more spokes in each wheel of my bikes that that one has got in both wheels together!


My Shimano R500s are similarly spoked, and have no trouble with my 14 stone!


----------



## netman (20 Mar 2019)

netman said:


> Somebody please buy this beautiful bargain to save me having to drive a 4 hour round trip! https://www.gumtree.com/p/for-sale/vintage-ladies-racing-road-bike-1960s-mondia/1333634327



So, went to view and it came home with me for £100... quite a bit of work needed, seat post does appear to be seized, terrible 700c wheels without long enough drop brakes(!) so rubbing on the tyre (no wonder it's lady owner went over the bars on it!) but it's a very nicely crafted frame and very lightweight. Might start it's own thread when I get to it...

Also happened to pick this lovely Carlton Criterium up from the original owner - for the vast sum of £10.51...(and a fairly long detour home!) Needs a clean and polish and I'll source the correct drop bars for it and it'll join the stable.


----------



## biggs682 (20 Mar 2019)

netman said:


> So, went to view and it came home with me for £100... quite a bit of work needed, seat post does appear to be seized, terrible 700c wheels without long enough drop brakes(!) so rubbing on the tyre (no wonder it's lady owner went over the bars on it!) but it's a very nicely crafted frame and very lightweight. Might start it's own thread when I get to it...
> 
> Also happened to pick this lovely Carlton Criterium up from the original owner - for the vast sum of £10.51...(and a fairly long detour home!) Needs a clean and polish and I'll source the correct drop bars for it and it'll join the stable.
> View attachment 458407



A good trip all in all then


----------



## midlife (20 Mar 2019)

Like the Carlton , sloped chromed crown is a Carlton specialty (nicked by Raleigh)


----------



## SkipdiverJohn (20 Mar 2019)

midlife said:


> Like the Carlton , sloped chromed crown is a Carlton specialty (nicked by Raleigh)



I've noticed those forks on top of the range sporty Raleighs and thought how nice looking they were, but didn't realise they were a Carlton feature.
That super-bargain Carlton looks like it should be a drop bar bike though. The forks look too "racy" for the flat bars!


----------



## midlife (20 Mar 2019)

SkipdiverJohn said:


> I've noticed those forks on top of the range sporty Raleighs and thought how nice looking they were, but didn't realise they were a Carlton feature.
> That super-bargain Carlton looks like it should be a drop bar bike though. The forks look too "racy" for the flat bars!



Raleigh bought Carlton to add some cachet to their lightweight bikes. I think Raleigh bought *most* of their competitors BITD lol.


----------



## SkipdiverJohn (20 Mar 2019)

It's funny how a lot of people are snobbish and like to dis' Raleighs. When I was a kid, more of us rode Raleighs than all the other makes of bikes put together, and if it wasn't for Raleigh, a lot of us probably wouldn't even ride bikes at all.


----------



## Kempstonian (21 Mar 2019)

Its just the times we are in. Back in the day Raleighs were ten a penny, and they WERE looked down on by racing cyclists, there's no denying, but now they are seen for what they really are - classic steel framed bikes. Properly restored they look amazing. I expect the top of the range Raleighs were as good as the hand built frames we raced with... but they had the 'Raleigh' name on them. I never got to ride one but I did have a Carlton (which were also often sneered at) and I loved it. I didn't race it but it took me thousands of miles commuting to work (15 miles each way at one firm and 18 miles each way at another). I also used it for Sunday runs and evening training sessions (around 40 miles). With it being a little heavier than my race machines it made them seem even faster on race day! lol


----------



## netman (21 Mar 2019)

SkipdiverJohn said:


> I've noticed those forks on top of the range sporty Raleighs and thought how nice looking they were, but didn't realise they were a Carlton feature.
> That super-bargain Carlton looks like it should be a drop bar bike though. The forks look too "racy" for the flat bars!



Yep, the bars are going - I have my eye on some GB Maes drops on ebay for it. They would seem to be most likely original kit. Looks like a 1972/1973 5 speed model as pictured in the catalogue...


----------



## davidphilips (22 Mar 2019)

Ok not a bike or even vintage but if you wear a small size helmet then this is a great buy a bern helmet for £23.116 with free delivery , colour is Matte Pavement to get the helmet at a great price other colours and sizes are a lot more to buy? Up to £64.99.
https://www.amazon.co.uk/Bern-Brent...77926&sr=8-4&keywords=bern+helmets&th=1&psc=1


----------



## Specialeyes (28 Mar 2019)

Coming up for auction in Hampshire are this stunning and original-looking Hetchins - looks like a 60s Magnum Bonum to me
and this rather wonderful Rotrax, complete with spare wheelset.

I'm just glad they're both too big for me


----------



## Kempstonian (28 Mar 2019)

I was never a fan of the Curly (except for the fancy lugs!) but they do fetch good prices. I used to work with a guy who came to work on a nice red & chrome one.

The Rotrax track bike also has fancy lugs and seems in pretty good condition. Should also sell well.

(Likewise on the 'glad they're too big' )


----------



## nonowt (29 Mar 2019)

Specialeyes said:


> Coming up for auction in Hampshire are this stunning and original-looking Hetchins - looks like a 60s Magnum Bonum to me
> and this rather wonderful Rotrax, complete with spare wheelset.
> 
> I'm just glad they're both too big for me



Ooh, they're nice. The Rotrax in particular. Like others I'm not a massive fan of the curly Hetchins (too showy) but that is a very nice one. But that Rotrax ...the more I look the nicer it gets. It's a relief it's too small and too far away.

Spotted a few nice late 90s numbers The Saleroom at an auction in East Sussex. This Raleigh Special Products 853 with Camp Chorus and another Raleigh with a titanium frame and 105 groupset. Finally this Eddy Merckx Strada-O.S. set up as a TT machine. The Raleighs have £5 opening bids and the Merckx starts at a whopping £12 (plus nearly 30% of commissions)


----------



## Boon 51 (30 Mar 2019)

nonowt said:


> Ooh, they're nice. The Rotrax in particular. Like others I'm not a massive fan of the curly Hetchins (too showy) but that is a very nice one. But that Rotrax ...the more I look the nicer it gets. It's a relief it's too small and too far away.
> 
> Spotted a few nice late 90s numbers The Saleroom at an auction in East Sussex. This Raleigh Special Products 853 with Camp Chorus and another Raleigh with a titanium frame and 105 groupset. Finally this Eddy Merckx Strada-O.S. set up as a TT machine. The Raleighs have £5 opening bids and the Merckx starts at a whopping £12 (plus nearly 30% of commissions)



I see the same bloke uses the no size system ?


----------



## Reynard (2 Apr 2019)

Revive in Witchford, Cambs again... http://witchford.revivemarketplace.com/

Raleigh, rod brakes, SA hub gears. Deffo in need of TLC this one, but maybe worth saving?


----------



## stalagmike (3 Apr 2019)

Future classic going cheap in the West. 'manly' men only need apply.

https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.co.uk/ulk/itm/173861285426


----------



## nonowt (3 Apr 2019)

stalagmike said:


> Future classic going cheap in the West. 'manly' men only need apply.
> 
> https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.co.uk/ulk/itm/173861285426


Nice. I'm sure more 25" framed Carlton's pop-up for sale than any other marque. There was a nice 25" Carlton Professional the other week but annoyingly I forgot to bid on it...


----------



## Ed no-more-lemons (3 Apr 2019)

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Peugeot-Bike-/382868573328?_trksid=p2385738.m4383.l4275.c10


----------



## Ed no-more-lemons (3 Apr 2019)

Err Northampton, tatty but tasty Peugeot?


----------



## Kempstonian (3 Apr 2019)

I could buy both of the above and turn them into a lovely set of gates for Kempstonian Mansion. At 5ft 6in they are way too big for me to have any other use for them!


----------



## dutchguylivingintheuk (9 Apr 2019)

View: https://www.facebook.com/marketplace/item/344771986391857/
''83 Raleigh Cameo (seller claimed) with sturner archey hub thingy seems cheap at £25


----------



## netman (24 Apr 2019)

Nice frame in Hereford: https://www.gumtree.com/p/for-sale/vintage-ernie-clements-cycle-frame/1337895887


----------



## Illaveago (24 Apr 2019)

netman said:


> Nice frame in Hereford: https://www.gumtree.com/p/for-sale/vintage-ernie-clements-cycle-frame/1337895887


That does look nice !


----------



## Kempstonian (24 Apr 2019)

netman said:


> Nice frame in Hereford: https://www.gumtree.com/p/for-sale/vintage-ernie-clements-cycle-frame/1337895887


Looks almost new! A good £50s worth I think - it will make a lovely bike. (Too big for me though)


----------



## netman (25 Apr 2019)

Bargain Shorter in Essex... https://www.gumtree.com/p/for-sale/vintage-racer-bike/1337963539


----------



## biggs682 (25 Apr 2019)

netman said:


> Bargain Shorter in Essex... https://www.gumtree.com/p/for-sale/vintage-racer-bike/1337963539



Now if that was nearer i would be making arrangements to go and pick it up


----------



## midlife (25 Apr 2019)

That Shorter looks like an old Holdsworth , not sure why? Can anybody see anything on the seat stay caps


----------



## woodbutcher (27 Apr 2019)

The usual suspect has this Pinarello Veneto on sale for €650 ...no idea if that is good or bad price  60cm c/c


----------



## biggs682 (27 Apr 2019)

woodbutcher said:


> The usual suspect has this Pinarello Veneto on sale for €650 ...no idea if that is good or bad price  60cm c/c
> View attachment 464175



Well this one locally was a lot cheaper and smaller https://www.gumtree.com/p/bicycles/pinarello-road-bike-1980s/1337377522


----------



## woodbutcher (27 Apr 2019)

biggs682 said:


> Well this one locally was a lot cheaper and smaller https://www.gumtree.com/p/bicycles/pinarello-road-bike-1980s/1337377522


Thats more like it , l expect it sold fairly swiftly !


----------



## biggs682 (27 Apr 2019)

woodbutcher said:


> Thats more like it , l expect it sold fairly swiftly !



Still for sale as far as i know , when i messaged him earlier in week


----------



## woodbutcher (27 Apr 2019)

biggs682 said:


> Still for sale as far as i know , when i messaged him earlier in week


Got to resist it though 21" 53cm l guess seat tube cc ? is on the big size for me and lm up to my limit on two Vitus rebuilds


----------



## woodbutcher (27 Apr 2019)

Nothing to do with the above but l have recently become addicted to PicClick and l can spend hours looking at stuff ! Do you use it and if so how do you break the "habit"


----------



## biggs682 (27 Apr 2019)

netman said:


> Bargain Shorter in Essex... https://www.gumtree.com/p/for-sale/vintage-racer-bike/1337963539



looks very similar to this one if you ask me https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Alan-Sho...46331d4:g:-mcAAOSw2zZcxDYr&LH_ItemCondition=4


----------



## nonowt (27 Apr 2019)

biggs682 said:


> looks very similar to this one if you ask me https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Alan-Shorter-Vintage-Road-Bike/303137239508?hash=item46946331d4:g:-mcAAOSw2zZcxDYr&LH_ItemCondition=4


Wow, there must be a hefty tariff to export bikes over the Dartford crossing. Looking at the better pictures on eBay I'd say £50 was a fair price and as @midlife said, it does look a bit holdsworth built.


----------



## biggs682 (27 Apr 2019)

nonowt said:


> Wow, there must be a hefty tariff to export bikes over the Dartford crossing. Looking at the better pictures on eBay I'd say £50 was a fair price and as @midlife said, it does look a bit holdsworth built.


The bridge crossing is expensive and you can only guess at getting a taxi south of the thames


----------



## Reynard (27 Apr 2019)

Another one at Revive in Witchford, Cambs (http://witchford.revivemarketplace.com/)

A Falcon, not sure what model, but looks in reasonable nick. £35


----------



## Cycleops (1 May 2019)

A tidy looking CB Dalesman in Merseyside for a fiver short of a ton;

https://www.gumtree.com/p/for-sale/claud-butler-dalesman-classic-touring-bicycle-58cm/1336859451


----------



## Cycleops (14 May 2019)

You'd better be quick on this one. Vitus frame with 105 in Norwich for eighty notes.

https://www.gumtree.com/p/bicycles/road-bike/1339822302


----------



## woodbutcher (14 May 2019)

Cycleops said:


> You'd better be quick on this one. Vitus frame with 105 in Norwich for eighty notes.
> 
> https://www.gumtree.com/p/bicycles/road-bike/1339822302


That is a give away price , downside it is a huge frame for a person six feet tall with an inseam of around 33inches and l literally fall short of that


----------



## woodbutcher (14 May 2019)

And l just noticed that it is the CX version, hard to find in good condition ....oh to be in Norwich and 6 foot tall ( just for the day you understand )


----------



## Cycleops (16 May 2019)

Rather nice M-Trax in Sheffield for £169.
https://www.gumtree.com/p/for-sale/...ng-bike-serviced-retro-classic-90s/1339608530


----------



## Spiderweb (17 May 2019)

A retro Battaglin in good order, seller in Doncaster but happy to box for courier, currently £4.20 with no reserve, ends Sunday.
https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.co.uk/ulk/itm/264319803810


----------



## Spiderweb (17 May 2019)

A nice Dave Yates, seller in Redhill Surrey, currently £45 with no reserve.
https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.co.uk/ulk/itm/264318610580


----------



## davidphilips (19 May 2019)

Interesting frames , seller also has a few bikes for sale have to try not to go and look or i may end up buying more projects? frames seem very cheap?
https://www.gumtree.com/p/bicycle-accessories/vintage-italian-bike-frames/1340502700

The yellow frame with chrome lugs looks nice at £45.


----------



## biggs682 (19 May 2019)

davidphilips said:


> Interesting frames , seller also has a few bikes for sale have to try not to go and look or i may end up buying more projects? frames seem very cheap?
> https://www.gumtree.com/p/bicycle-accessories/vintage-italian-bike-frames/1340502700
> 
> The yellow frame with chrome lugs looks nice at £45.



Cheap as well


----------



## midlife (19 May 2019)

Atala made a range of frames and bikes from the average to the very nice..... A bit like Raleigh really lol that's at the lower end despite the chrome. Atala only brought their shoes etc to the UK BITD and quite a few if us used them as they were cheap and had holes drilled in lol.

The Ciocc is a breed apart, they never spread across the market and we're always top notch, arguments abound about who built them but if genuine then that's a bargain. When they landed here in the 70's we called them "chee-ock" frames but they are pronounced "church" I believe


----------



## Cycleops (20 May 2019)

How about this neat Viscount in South Yorks for just fifty quid;
https://www.gumtree.com/p/for-sale/viscount-tony-doyle-road-race-bike/1340583302


----------



## Reynard (20 May 2019)

And now for something totally different... Witchford recycling centre again (witchford.revivemarketplace.com), a Wayfarer folder (either Raleigh or Halfords), hub geared, £30. Looks in pretty reasonable nick - spotted by me this arvo while taking in a load of garden waste for disposal.






Edited to say that it's a Halfords one. Had a good gander when taking another load of garden waste today. There's also a ladies' Raleigh Camaro hybrid and a men's Carrera hybrid of similar vintage. Interestingly, both have centre-pull brakes.


----------



## Reynard (27 May 2019)

Witchford again... A BSA Javelin 5-speed junior roadie - 16 inch frame, 26" wheels. A bit tatty, but would actually scrub up quite nicely as it looks worse than it is. £30.






This almost became my N+1 today, but it's just a fraction too big.  The curse of the horizontal top bar strikes again. 

If any of you gents ever run across a 15 inch frame on similar sized wheels, please give me a heads up xxx


----------



## BalkanExpress (27 May 2019)

Toulouse Special edition to get @woodbutcher looking at some proper old bikes

https://www.leboncoin.fr/velos/1622417363.htm/

Eddy Merckx built by kessels. 531 main tubes (probably) and forks with the Kessels compass logo on the forks. Not one of the team frames but one of the quality licenced replicas, topped off with Shimano arabesque..a steal

https://www.leboncoin.fr/velos/1622377388.htm/

Raleigh record 531 main tubes and fork, No chrome on the fork and a yellow headtube panel suggest it's an early one, others will know better


----------



## woodbutcher (27 May 2019)

BalkanExpress said:


> Toulouse Special edition to get @woodbutcher looking at some proper old bikes
> 
> https://www.leboncoin.fr/velos/1622417363.htm/
> 
> ...


----------



## woodbutcher (27 May 2019)

I do like the Raleigh , my size and nice to look at ! Seems a reasonable price to me but not sure if l would ever ride it . Would like to hear what the experts have to say about them both !


----------



## Cycleops (29 May 2019)

A Carlton Clubman ripe for restoration near Hartlepool, Brooks, for sixty quid;


https://www.gumtree.com/p/for-sale/...gle.android.apps.docs&utm_medium=social&utm_c
https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.gumtree.android.beta


----------



## Cycleops (29 May 2019)

woodbutcher said:


> I do like the Raleigh , my size and nice to look at ! Seems a reasonable price to me but not sure if l would ever ride it . Would like to hear what the experts have to say about them both !


The Raleigh is a bit of a bargain but if you won't ride it. Drilled chain rings make it look a bit special. 600 Arabesque group set nice. Getting more and more difficult to find in good condition.


----------



## Cycleops (29 May 2019)

Spiderweb said:


> View attachment 466911
> 
> 
> A retro Battaglin in good order, seller in Doncaster but happy to box for courier, currently £4.20 with no reserve, ends Sunday.
> https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.co.uk/ulk/itm/264319803810


Sold at £90. A steal.


----------



## Paulus (29 May 2019)

woodbutcher said:


> I do like the Raleigh , my size and nice to look at ! Seems a reasonable price to me but not sure if l would ever ride it . Would like to hear what the experts have to say about them both !


That is a nice bike, a nice price too.


----------



## woodbutcher (29 May 2019)

Cycleops said:


> The Raleigh is a bit of a bargain but if you won't ride it. Drilled chain rings make it look a bit special. 600 Arabesque group set nice. Getting more and more difficult to find in good condition.


Stronglight cranks and rings, 600 Arabesque derailleurs , Motobecane headset, Dura Ace brake callipers and CLB or if you prefer Charles Lozier Bourgoin
brake leavers! Quite a mixture and thats without starting to dissect the wheels Could be an interesting bike to ride especially since l haven't owned a Raleigh bike since l was a kid !


----------



## Reynard (2 Jun 2019)

Another one from Revive, Witchford (witchford.revivemarketplace.com)

Ladies' mixte, single chainring, £30. It's got wraparound seat stays, which may be indicative of origin / age. Just a bit too big for me unfortunately.







P.S. I really need to teach these guys to measure for frame size...


----------



## Cycleops (8 Jun 2019)

Unusual Viscount Alamo, a model I've not seen before in Sheffield. Bit overpriced but I'm sure you could secure it for less than the asking price;
https://www.gumtree.com/p/for-sale/viscount-alamo-vintage-racing-road-bike/1341904770


----------



## Shadow (11 Jun 2019)

Nigel Dean Road Bike
At a local charity shop (W. Sx.). I know nothing of old bikes (or even newer ones!) so cannot provide much sensible info. I would guess it is 80's, Reynolds 531 frame, gear shifters on down tube, 10 speed, Mavic wheels. Not sure make of saddle or frame size. Frame looks to be in good nick, not sure about the rest!
I think they are asking way too much (over £200!) but apparently happy to negotiate. Maybe £125, maybe less. Comes in garish orange plastic bike box. It is currently dis-assembled for transport.
If anyone might be interested, I can go and take some pictures.


----------



## BalkanExpress (11 Jun 2019)

Shadow said:


> Nigel Dean Road Bike
> At a local charity shop (W. Sx.). I know nothing of old bikes (or even newer ones!) so cannot provide much sensible info. I would guess it is 80's, Reynolds 531 frame, gear shifters on down tube, 10 speed, Mavic wheels. Not sure make of saddle or frame size. Frame looks to be in good nick, not sure about the rest!
> I think they are asking way too much (over £200!) but apparently happy to negotiate. Maybe £125, maybe less. Comes in garish orange plastic bike box. It is currently dis-assembled for transport.
> If anyone might be interested, I can go and take some pictures.



The bike box alone probably cost £200+ new . if possible pics would be great


----------



## midlife (11 Jun 2019)

Nigel Dean bikes are real nice. Ex Pro rider as you know. The touring bikes he made are solid but he also made some road racing gems


----------



## Shadow (12 Jun 2019)

BalkanExpress said:


> The bike box alone probably cost £200+ new . if possible pics would be great


Not sure. It did not look too sturdy to me when open (thin, hard and bendy in places) but much sturdier when closed! Of its era I suppose.

Now, am quite happy to get pics, but are you _really_ likely to be interested in buying? Or are we just enjoying looking at vintage bike porn?!!!


----------



## biggs682 (12 Jun 2019)

Shadow said:


> Not sure. It did not look too sturdy to me when open (thin, hard and bendy in places) but much sturdier when closed! Of its era I suppose.
> 
> Now, am quite happy to get pics, but are you _really_ likely to be interested in buying? Or are we just enjoying looking at vintage bike porn?!!!



If it was nearer to me i would be interested in it for sure as already said Nigel Dean bikes are good bikes


----------



## BalkanExpress (12 Jun 2019)

Shadow said:


> Not sure. It did not look too sturdy to me when open (thin, hard and bendy in places) but much sturdier when closed! Of its era I suppose.
> 
> Now, am quite happy to get pics, but are you _really_ likely to be interested in buying? Or are we just enjoying looking at vintage bike porn?!!!


More the latter but is it’s a good’un someone here will be interested


----------



## biggs682 (13 Jun 2019)

BalkanExpress said:


> More the latter but is it’s a good’un someone here will be interested



As said before if it was nearer although if the case / box is a good one i could get it couriered


----------



## Spiderweb (15 Jun 2019)

This Reynolds 531 framed Dawes Galaxy has been relisted a couple of times, for a starting bid of £99 with no reserve I’m really surprised it hasn’t sold. Seller in West Yorks with postage available too.
https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.co.uk/ulk/itm/163731836193


----------



## biggs682 (15 Jun 2019)

Spiderweb said:


> View attachment 470904
> 
> 
> This Reynolds 531 framed Dawes Galaxy has been relisted a couple of times, for a starting bid of £99 with no reserve I’m really surprised it hasn’t sold. Seller in West Yorks with postage available too.
> https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.co.uk/ulk/itm/163731836193



Think you will find that's @DCLane 's


----------



## DCLane (15 Jun 2019)

biggs682 said:


> Think you will find that's @DCLane 's



It is. I've had a couple of very cheeky offers, but that's all.

I've sold 'cheap' bike for more, but not this


----------



## netman (16 Jun 2019)

How about some plastic fantastic? (North Yorks) https://www.easyliveauction.com/cat...e7ef448a6646f/the-country-house-sale-lot-683/


----------



## Kempstonian (16 Jun 2019)

netman said:


> How about some plastic fantastic? (North Yorks) https://www.easyliveauction.com/cat...e7ef448a6646f/the-country-house-sale-lot-683/


Looks like it had some sort of locking system? Otherwise what are the two little keys for?


----------



## biggs682 (16 Jun 2019)

Shame there are no pics for this one 

https://www.easyliveauction.com/cat...ure-collectables-household-items-and-lot-193/


----------



## netman (16 Jun 2019)

Kempstonian said:


> Looks like it had some sort of locking system? Otherwise what are the two little keys for?



Looks like a bar that locks across the wheel - I'd probably forget it was on and bust a plastic spoke!


----------



## Kempstonian (16 Jun 2019)

biggs682 said:


> Shame there are no pics for this one
> 
> https://www.easyliveauction.com/cat...ure-collectables-household-items-and-lot-193/


It seems odd that they don't have any pics, considering they are trying to attract bids over the internet. Who bids on something they can't see? And who takes the time and trouble to contact the auctioneer for photos when there are so many other bikes around?


----------



## Paulus (16 Jun 2019)

Maybe you bid on the bike, and then they and nick one!


----------



## RamoRuon (16 Jun 2019)

Anyone in Yorkshire (Castleford) interested in a strip-down, respray and rebuild? Info is sparse and I'm new to this so I can't tell the brand but it could makea cheap runaround ...

£20, no bids (at time of posting) 17 hours to go:


https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/VINTAGE-...m=362672020380&_trksid=p2047675.c100037.m2107


----------



## DCLane (17 Jun 2019)

RamoRuon said:


> Anyone in Yorkshire (Castleford) interested in a strip-down, respray and rebuild? Info is sparse and I'm new to this so I can't tell the brand but it could makea cheap runaround ...
> 
> £20, no bids (at time of posting) 17 hours to go:
> 
> ...



Looks like some sort of old Raleigh. And no-one's bidding.


----------



## Kempstonian (17 Jun 2019)

They're still not bidding, with just two hours to go


----------



## DCLane (17 Jun 2019)

Kempstonian said:


> They're still not bidding, with just two hours to go



It looks to be in a second-hand goods store from their other items. They were asking £200 on a FB sales site

However, at a minimum it needs new tyres and saddle before anything else is considered.


----------



## RamoRuon (17 Jun 2019)

netman said:


> How about some plastic fantastic? (North Yorks) https://www.easyliveauction.com/cat...e7ef448a6646f/the-country-house-sale-lot-683/



£50-80? They'll have to pay me more than _that_ to take it off their hands  ...

Pretty sure there's one of those at the NCC as part of the 'History of the Bicycle' display. Looks just as awful in person. Who knows, though? Might've been a dream to ride 

EDIT:



DCLane said:


> It looks to be in a second-hand goods store from their other items. They were asking £200 on a FB sales site
> 
> However, at a minimum it needs new tyres and saddle before anything else is considered.



Went for the £20, after all. Bet the seller's a bit gutted no FB mug bit on the £200


----------



## Cycleops (18 Jun 2019)

If anyone is looking for a tandem to start out with this LeJeune for just three hundred notes might fit the bill. Says it's 1982 but looks earlier to me.
https://www.gumtree.com/p/for-sale/le-jeune-1982-tandem/1342508997


----------



## buzzy-beans (18 Jun 2019)

Cycleops said:


> If anyone is looking for a tandem to start out with this LeJeune for just three hundred notes might fit the bill. Says it's 1982 but looks earlier to me.
> https://www.gumtree.com/p/for-sale/le-jeune-1982-tandem/1342508997



Nice


----------



## Cycleops (18 Jun 2019)

Nice and tidy 653 Ribble in Stockport for £140.

https://www.gumtree.com/p/for-sale/...-road-bike-campagnolo-700c-531-753/1342305853


----------



## buzzy-beans (18 Jun 2019)

Cycleops said:


> Nice and tidy 653 Ribble in Stockport for £140.
> 
> https://www.gumtree.com/p/for-sale/...-road-bike-campagnolo-700c-531-753/1342305853



That scab looks a bit worrying, but a nice and well kitted out bike


----------



## Oldfentiger (18 Jun 2019)

Cycleops said:


> If anyone is looking for a tandem to start out with this LeJeune for just three hundred notes might fit the bill. Says it's 1982 but looks earlier to me.
> https://www.gumtree.com/p/for-sale/le-jeune-1982-tandem/1342508997


I have the same model as this, but in red. The Huret Alvit rear mech is mid to late 60’s, so that’s a better guide to the age.


----------



## RamoRuon (19 Jun 2019)

buzzy-beans said:


> That scab looks a bit worrying, but a nice and well kitted out bike



Maybe it's just me but the rims caught my eye, too. Possibly need replacing soon as well?


----------



## Reynard (19 Jun 2019)

Reynard said:


> Another one from Revive, Witchford (witchford.revivemarketplace.com)
> 
> Ladies' mixte, single chainring, £30. It's got wraparound seat stays, which may be indicative of origin / age. Just a bit too big for me unfortunately.
> 
> ...



Update - now identified (thanks to another thread on here) as a Raleigh GT250


----------



## netman (22 Jun 2019)

A nice few coming up for auction in Lancs on the 26th, including this Eddie Soens...


----------



## biggs682 (22 Jun 2019)

netman said:


> A nice few coming up for auction in Lancs on the 26th, including this Eddie Soens...
> 
> View attachment 471861



I rather like that just a shame re the distance


----------



## DCLane (24 Jun 2019)

Spiderweb said:


> View attachment 470904
> 
> 
> This Reynolds 531 framed Dawes Galaxy has been relisted a couple of times, for a starting bid of £99 with no reserve I’m really surprised it hasn’t sold. Seller in West Yorks with postage available too.
> https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.co.uk/ulk/itm/163731836193



Sold on eBay for £99 to a 0-rated bidder from Edinburgh named John B...; a CC member? It's paid for, packed and will be going tomorrow. Hopefully they'll be pleased with their first eBay purchase.

Space limitations meant it was a decision between the Dawes Galaxy and my 1950 Raleigh Sports as to which was kept - which despite it's many foibles I prefer.


----------



## buzzy-beans (24 Jun 2019)

This Raleigh Ealn at £60 in mint condition is surely worth a punt ?


View: https://www.facebook.com/marketplace/item/433376634127382/


----------



## buzzy-beans (24 Jun 2019)

This fully detailed Mercian might be a bit pricey but it is gorgeous as well as being a bit pricey but with the Campag kit and in such excellent condition mmmmm.


View: https://www.facebook.com/marketplace/item/1284002215096120/


----------



## midlife (24 Jun 2019)

Campionissimo was Mercian's cheapest off the peg frame, pressed ends and haden lugs (usually). Not sure it's worth the asking price.


----------



## Cycleops (25 Jun 2019)

Rather nice Peugeot Competition in excellent original condition with 531 tubing for just ninety nine quid in Sheffield:

Peugeot Competition Classic road bike,
https://www.gumtree.com/p/for-sale/...ampaign=socialbuttons&utm_content=app_android


----------



## tom73 (25 Jun 2019)

Nice looking bike got to be worth £55 quid don't look much to do either 
https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Mens-Ret...367247?hash=item340ce0ef0f:g:oQIAAOSwqx1dBpvV
My size but Devon is a bit out the way for me


----------



## RamoRuon (25 Jun 2019)

tom73 said:


> Nice looking bike got to be worth £55 quid don't look much to do either
> https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Mens-Ret...367247?hash=item340ce0ef0f:g:oQIAAOSwqx1dBpvV
> My size but Devon is a bit out the way for me



HLE tubing, too. Better than 103, at least.


----------



## biggs682 (26 Jun 2019)

netman said:


> A nice few coming up for auction in Lancs on the 26th, including this Eddie Soens...
> 
> View attachment 471861



Sold for £95


----------



## nonowt (26 Jun 2019)

biggs682 said:


> Sold for £95


Bargain! A Claud, a nice Raleigh and this lovely clifton went for £75 each...


----------



## RamoRuon (26 Jun 2019)

20% fees are a bit eye-watering, though  !


----------



## biggs682 (27 Jun 2019)

nonowt said:


> Bargain! A Claud, a nice Raleigh and this lovely clifton went for £75 each...


I was very tempted but the cost of collection


----------



## nonowt (28 Jun 2019)

this £100 Campag'd 21 1/2" Woodrup in Sheffield (close to J31 on the M1) is a real stunner.


----------



## uphillstruggler (28 Jun 2019)

nonowt said:


> this £100 Campag'd 21 1/2" Woodrup in Sheffield (close to J31 on the M1) is a real stunner.



blimey, that is nice. just wondering why so cheap when its has plenty spent on it

answers on a postcard please.


----------



## tom73 (28 Jun 2019)

Don't tease me, my size, near enough too....Mrs 73 would kill me only just picked up bike no3 yesterday


----------



## midlife (28 Jun 2019)

I've got a Woodrup just like that, the rear seat stay cluster was designed for a specific pro rider who's name has gone completely out of my head ! £100 is stupidly cheap to the point where it's in scam territory.....


----------



## nonowt (28 Jun 2019)

midlife said:


> £100 is stupidly cheap to the point where it's in scam territory.....



Maybe, although the seller says it'd be an ' ideal winter trainer ' suggests that they don't realise that it's still desirable - I wouldn't take that out in the rain!


----------



## buzzy-beans (28 Jun 2019)

nonowt said:


> this £100 Campag'd 21 1/2" Woodrup in Sheffield (close to J31 on the M1) is a real stunner.



I drooled so much when I saw that, my lap top very nearly drowned!

Absolutely sacrilegious to suggest it might be used for winter training, if it were mine then I would be sceptical about taking it out on a cloudless sunny day!!!


----------



## Illaveago (29 Jun 2019)

YG


tom73 said:


> Don't tease me, my size, near enough too....Mrs 73 would kill me only just picked up bike no3 yesterday


You have at least another 9 lives to go yet .


----------



## Paulus (29 Jun 2019)

A very nice 1954 Freddie Grubb frame and forks. A tad pricey though----

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Vintage-...492670?hash=item287a8907fe:g:moMAAOSw6jJcnS0j


----------



## buzzy-beans (30 Jun 2019)

I don't what it is but the blue bike looks to be quite nice

View: https://www.facebook.com/marketplace/item/315172282739107/


----------



## Paulus (30 Jun 2019)

A nice Rory O'Brien bike -----
https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/VINTAGE-...882329?hash=item23bf73a459:g:LvgAAOSwctddCzUV


----------



## Cycleops (2 Jul 2019)

Interesting French racer maybe seventies in Swanwick, Derbyshire. Just sixty quid.
https://www.gumtree.com/p/for-sale/10-speed-racer-road-bike-1970s/1344393848

Also going for sixty notes in Sutton in Ashfield is a rather nice Raleigh Pro Race, stored several years but looks good condition. 501 tubing 105 group set and mavic rims;
https://www.gumtree.com/p/for-sale/raleigh-pro-race-road-bike/1344204366


----------



## nonowt (10 Jul 2019)

24 1/2" shed found 1985 Raleigh Competition in Newlyn, Cornwall. £75. I have one of these - lovely fast ride (Bit small for me though).

Another big un: 23" Paulson in Lancashire. £85


----------



## biggs682 (11 Jul 2019)

nonowt said:


> 24 1/2" shed found 1985 Raleigh Competition in Newlyn, Cornwall. £75. I have one of these - lovely fast ride (Bit small for me though).
> 
> Another big un: 23" Paulson in Lancashire. £85



Both look bigger than stated imho and i hope that seat post moves on the Paulson


----------



## Illaveago (11 Jul 2019)

biggs682 said:


> Both look bigger than stated imho and i hope that seat post moves on the Paulson


Looks like I'd need a ladder to climb aboard the Raleigh.


----------



## RamoRuon (11 Jul 2019)

Illaveago said:


> Looks like I'd need a ladder to climb aboard the Raleigh.



TBH I'm surprised there isn't a flag flying from the top of that headtube


----------



## DCBassman (11 Jul 2019)

RamoRuon said:


> TBH I'm surprised there isn't a flag flying from the top of that headtube


A flashing red aircraft warning beacon, at least!


----------



## Kempstonian (11 Jul 2019)

biggs682 said:


> Both look bigger than stated imho and i hope that seat post moves on the Paulson


I agree. The Paulson looks a classy machine but the 23" seems wrong to me too. It looks quite a bit bigger... going by the length of the head tube.


----------



## buzzy-beans (20 Jul 2019)

£123,456......... The advertisers name is Jake, shouldn't that be JOKE !!


View: https://www.facebook.com/marketplace/item/441530690028934/


----------



## steveinnorthants (20 Jul 2019)

buzzy-beans said:


> £123,456......... The advertisers name is Jake, shouldn't that be JOKE !!
> 
> 
> View: https://www.facebook.com/marketplace/item/441530690028934/




I think that price means its open to offers, you need to include a price to meet FB rules


----------



## Kempstonian (20 Jul 2019)

Are Bromptons considered to be 'Classic Bikes'? There's one in Milton Keynes for £450 here...


View: https://www.facebook.com/marketplace/item/2566338733376182/


----------



## Kempstonian (20 Jul 2019)

Here's something you don't see every day, a tandem MTB


View: https://www.facebook.com/marketplace/item/449462752523837/


----------



## nonowt (26 Jul 2019)

Raleigh Lenton up for auction in Montrose tomorrow.


----------



## DCLane (27 Jul 2019)

Closing today in Leeds - Reynolds (not "Renyolds") 531 Raleigh Clubman, £25 and no bids: https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/raleigh-Clubman-Bycycle-with-Renyolds-531-frame-10-gears/223594248620

Edit: sold for just £29 - anyone buy it?


----------



## Cycleops (27 Jul 2019)

Nice old Raleigh MTB Activator in Sheffield for just 57 quid. Looks tidy. 
https://www.gumtree.com/p/for-sale/raleigh-mens-mountain-bike-road-womens-kids-bicycle/1345095163


----------



## Cycleops (29 Jul 2019)

Raleigh set up for touring with fr/r racks. Looks okay, possibly eighties near Nottingham. Just fifty quid;
https://www.gumtree.com/p/for-sale/raleigh-touring-bike/1347699021


----------



## Cycleops (29 Jul 2019)

Dawes road bike Reynolds 500 frame with everything except the wheels for £20, near Stockport;
https://www.gumtree.com/p/for-sale/dawes-reynolds-500-touring-road-bike-58cm-frame/1347471301

From the same seller Nigel Dean 531ST frame & fork, canti brakes XL £55
https://www.gumtree.com/p/for-sale/...g-bike-frame-extra-large-61cm-700c/1347463197

Also has a nice Orbit Gold Medal 531c ladies flat bar bike just £29 , paint mottled;
https://www.gumtree.com/p/for-sale/...-eroica-retro-audax-tourer-touring/1345655990


----------



## Poacher (29 Jul 2019)

Cycleops said:


> Raleigh set up for touring with fr/r racks. Looks okay, possibly eighties near Nottingham. Just fifty quid;
> https://www.gumtree.com/p/for-sale/raleigh-touring-bike/1347699021


Damn sight closer to Leicester! Looks very good value for someone.


----------



## biggs682 (30 Jul 2019)

Poacher said:


> Damn sight closer to Leicester! Looks very good value for someone.



He is a Leicester based seller , I have had a couple from him over the years


----------



## Reynard (30 Jul 2019)

There's a 10 speed Raleigh Pioneer up for grabs at the recycling centre in Witchford (http://witchford.revivemarketplace.com/)







Looks to be a 22 inch frame, there or thereabouts, and barring some cosmetic rust spots on some of the chrome (brakes mainly) seems to be in very good nick. Paint on the frame appears immaculate, I couldn't see any scuffs at all.

They're asking £70 for it, which is perhaps a touch on the steep side for one of these, but on the flip side, whoever had it has looked after it pretty well. A clean and grease and some air in the tyres seems to be all it needs.


----------



## netman (31 Jul 2019)

Nice looking Triumph cheap in Cambridge...


----------



## Reynard (2 Aug 2019)

Spotted at the recycling centre in Witchford, Cambs this afternoon... (http://witchford.revivemarketplace.com/)

Just come in, as it wasn't there yesterday, and it's not on the website yet, a Sun Solo in pale blue. 10 speed (the rear block is tiny!) plus it has cross top brake levers fitted. Not in too bad a nick, though the paint has flaked away from the seat tube in places. No rust on the frame that I could see.

Only downside, the frame is massive - it's at least 24 or 25 inches, possibly even bigger according to my guesstimate...


----------



## Cycleops (5 Aug 2019)

A Nigel Dean that's been converted to flat bars in South Yorkshire for just twenty five notes;
https://www.gumtree.com/p/for-sale/hybrid-cycle-18-gears/1348389951


----------



## southcoast (5 Aug 2019)

This frame is attracting some serious bids!

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/FALCON-C...599416?hash=item5221282d38:g:RLgAAOSwY-ldRt-8


----------



## tom73 (5 Aug 2019)

shhhh Ive got that in my watch list. Somehow I think i'm out


----------



## midlife (5 Aug 2019)

Same San Remo as mine, even down to the optional drilled fork tangs on the Cinelli MC . That puts it in the mid 70's. Wrong decals on it though....


----------



## DCBassman (5 Aug 2019)

So, not mint then, as it's not original?


----------



## midlife (5 Aug 2019)

It's a genuine San Remo, but probably 70's with the semi sloping cinelli MC fork crown and lack of mudguard eyes. The brazed on drilled fork crown tangs were deffo into the 70's. The metal headbadge was a random Falcon event, if the builder had a hangover then it was a foil decal. My chainstay bridge is on a real slant.! 

Earlier ones had fully sloping fork crown and mudguard eyes. Being picky the blue is the wrong shade lol

At the current bid someone isn't getting a bargain IMHO.


----------



## biggs682 (5 Aug 2019)

midlife said:


> Same San Remo as mine, even down to the optional drilled fork tangs on the Cinelli MC . That puts it in the mid 70's. Wrong decals on it though....





DCBassman said:


> So, not mint then, as it's not original?



Hence why i don't mind some patina


----------



## Carlton Flier (5 Aug 2019)

midlife said:


> Raleigh bought Carlton to add some cachet to their lightweight bikes. I think Raleigh bought *most* of their competitors BITD lol.


 Worse thing ever to happen to Carlton Cycles Raleigh buying them out in one foul swoop they had a prestige hand built brand but cheapened the marque with their tight fisted build them cheap as possible mentality.When we were kids we all rode Carlton Racers because most of our Dads worked at the Cycles inc mine.Living in and around Worksop we would not be seen dead on a Raleigh but suddenly Carlton’s became badged up Raleigh’s they lost their identity even worse Sun started to appear at Carlton Cycles.Although Carlton’s gone they wont be forgotten in Worksop and surrounding areas more so where I live Carlton in Lindrick birthplace of Carlton nope We are not big fans of Raleigh up here.


----------



## Carlton Flier (5 Aug 2019)

Carltons keep turning up local to us I bought this one Saturday Carlton’s are like homing pigeons they need to come back to their birthplace. This ones original and been in a loft a good few years sleeping Corsair 531 23 .5 frame Hate the Raleigh influences but a good bike all the same and another one found


----------



## woodbutcher (6 Aug 2019)

I was tempted by this Vitus but its a bit too old fashioned for my taste


----------



## Cycleops (6 Aug 2019)

But just imagine the pose value @woodbutcher


----------



## woodbutcher (6 Aug 2019)

Cycleops said:


> But just imagine the pose value @woodbutcher


Fair point , just as long as l only had to stand next to it and not actually ride it !


----------



## Kempstonian (6 Aug 2019)

Carlton Flier said:


> Worse thing ever to happen to Carlton Cycles Raleigh buying them out in one foul swoop they had a prestige hand built brand but cheapened the marque with their tight fisted build them cheap as possible mentality.When we were kids we all rode Carlton Racers because most of our Dads worked at the Cycles inc mine.Living in and around Worksop we would not be seen dead on a Raleigh but suddenly Carlton’s became badged up Raleigh’s they lost their identity even worse Sun started to appear at Carlton Cycles.Although Carlton’s gone they wont be forgotten in Worksop and surrounding areas more so where I live Carlton in Lindrick birthplace of Carlton nope We are not big fans of Raleigh up here.


What year did Raleigh buy out Carlton?


----------



## midlife (6 Aug 2019)

Kempstonian said:


> What year did Raleigh buy out Carlton?



1960 I believe...


----------



## Kempstonian (6 Aug 2019)

midlife said:


> 1960 I believe...


Thanks... I was just trying to work out if the Carlton Corsa I had in the early 60s was a 'genuine' Carlton. I think it must have been, because it was a wreck when I got it, so I figure it must have been a pre-1960 build. I rode that bike for miles and never had a problem of any sort with it.

Bought circa 1964. I'd say it was more than four years old, wouldn't you? (OR it had a very hard life before I got it!)


----------



## Carlton Flier (6 Aug 2019)

1960 After the long lay off for the workforce from the fire on Dock Road in 59 Carlton’s were truly hand built at Dock Road My Dad was working on a building site building a new school in Kilton when someone asked him to call in at Woods Saw Mill (Carlton’s new Factory on Eastgate) if he wanted his old job back which he did Carlton overstretched it’s self the factory was massive by Dock Road standards Raleigh took over the rest is history 22 years later TI closed it down


----------



## BalkanExpress (6 Aug 2019)

woodbutcher said:


> I was tempted by this Vitus but its a bit too old fashioned for my taste
> View attachment 478883



Ohhh an X1. They are, apparently, much sought after in Japan. I guess that, like sea urchins, they are an acquired taste.


----------



## Cycleops (12 Aug 2019)

I post this mainly for interest as it's rather pricey. A superb Paris 40's lugless frame which has been refurbished by Bob Jackson;
https://www.gumtree.com/p/for-sale/...ame-restored-by-bob-jackson-cycles/1349076941


----------



## biggs682 (12 Aug 2019)

Cycleops said:


> I post this mainly for interest as it's rather pricey. A superb Paris 40's lugless frame which has been refurbished by Bob Jackson;
> https://www.gumtree.com/p/for-sale/...ame-restored-by-bob-jackson-cycles/1349076941




ooh that is nice


----------



## midlife (13 Aug 2019)

southcoast said:


> This frame is attracting some serious bids!
> 
> https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/FALCON-C...599416?hash=item5221282d38:g:RLgAAOSwY-ldRt-8



Sold for silly money...


----------



## southcoast (13 Aug 2019)

midlife said:


> Sold for silly money...



Yes could have been tempted myself if the frame wasn’t so small, anyway picked up another very nice bike, from a well know builder, for a snip recently. Hey ho


----------



## SkipdiverJohn (13 Aug 2019)

midlife said:


> Sold for silly money...



I've bought secondhand cars for less than that! However, put it in context, how much would Bob Jackson's have charged for doing the frame restoration? I doubt you could get the work done for much less than it sold for. Most steel bikes are financially uneconomic to restore commercially, because the bike will be worth less than the cost of the work. This one is an exception to the rule.


----------



## woodbutcher (14 Aug 2019)

Not spotted but wanted , has anyone got a cinelli 1inch quill bar stem for sale at a reasonable price ?
Im looking for it in standard Cinelli clamp size 26mm and 90mm reach ?


----------



## Cycleops (14 Aug 2019)

Another restoration, a very nice Olmo;
https://www.gumtree.com/p/for-sale/classic-vintage-italian-road-bike/1349408839
Calling @woodbutcher


----------



## biggs682 (14 Aug 2019)

Cycleops said:


> Another restoration, a very nice Olmo;
> https://www.gumtree.com/p/for-sale/classic-vintage-italian-road-bike/1349408839
> Calling @woodbutcher



Ouch


----------



## rogerzilla (15 Aug 2019)

woodbutcher said:


> Not spotted but wanted , has anyone got a cinelli 1inch quill bar stem for sale at a reasonable price ?
> Im looking for it in standard Cinelli clamp size 26mm and 90mm reach ?
> View attachment 480002



Standard Cinelli clamp size was 26.4mm!


----------



## woodbutcher (15 Aug 2019)

rogerzilla said:


> Standard Cinelli clamp size was 26.4mm!


true  but l have enough trouble measuring one whole mm never mind less than half a mm even with digital callipers !


----------



## rogerzilla (15 Aug 2019)

It's not compatible with the more common 26.0 bars unless you shim it. Cinelli have changed to 26.0 now but all the "classic" Cinelli stuff is 26.4mm. Omly they used that size AFAIK.


----------



## woodbutcher (16 Aug 2019)

Thats good to know, lm sure you are right about Cinelli being the sole user of the size . I dont know when they changed but lm going to go to my workshop today and (CAREFULLY) measure all of the Cinelli stuff l have .


----------



## BalkanExpress (16 Aug 2019)

woodbutcher said:


> Thats good to know, lm sure you are right about Cinelli being the sole user of the size . I dont know when they changed but lm going to go to my workshop today and (CAREFULLY) measure all of the Cinelli stuff l have .



You are right. Cinelli were the only ones to use 26.4. A quick check on velobase suggests that they started using 26.0 at some point in the 1980s (for some, unsubstantiated, reason I have '84 in my head). However, they were running both sizes in parallel for most models so be prepared to be confused


----------



## woodbutcher (16 Aug 2019)

BalkanExpress said:


> You are right. Cinelli were the only ones to use 26.4. A quick check on velobase suggests that they started using 26.0 at some point in the 1980s (for some, unsubstantiated, reason I have '84 in my head). However, they were running both sizes in parallel for most models so be prepared to be confused


Confused of Goujounac is my normal state and location ! So not to be confused would be really confusing for me, another glass of good Cahors red wine usually sorts me out


----------



## netman (16 Aug 2019)

woodbutcher said:


> Not spotted but wanted , has anyone got a cinelli 1inch quill bar stem for sale at a reasonable price ?
> Im looking for it in standard Cinelli clamp size 26mm and 90mm reach ?
> View attachment 480002



This just popped up on Fleabay... black and 100mm and no clamp size given though...


----------



## woodbutcher (16 Aug 2019)

netman said:


> This just popped up on Fleabay... black and 100mm and no clamp size given though...


Thanks netman l will ask the seller the size question . Its a reasonable price at the moment


----------



## netman (19 Aug 2019)

Reasonable Quinn in Gateshead here


----------



## midlife (19 Aug 2019)

netman said:


> Reasonable Quinn in Gateshead here



Falcon manufactured Harry Quinn bike before he saw sense and bought his name back.


----------



## southcoast (19 Aug 2019)

midlife said:


> Falcon manufactured Harry Quinn bike before he saw sense and bought his name back.



Yep, you’ve not seen nothing like the Mighty Quinn! Lol


----------



## netman (19 Aug 2019)

midlife said:


> Falcon manufactured Harry Quinn bike before he saw sense and bought his name back.


Ah, didn't know that...


----------



## midlife (19 Aug 2019)

netman said:


> Ah, didn't know that...



Quite sad really, Harry Quinn made classy frames, numbered with a stamped Q made from an O and an L. My two-up 25 partner Gary had a fab yellow Quinn.... I had a Woodrup . There's a list on the net. 

Then he sold his name to Falcon who put his name on cheap bikes (like they did with Eddy Merckx) like the one in your link.

After a while Harry bought his name back and started to make nice frames again  his best known later one was a gold plated lug anniversary edition . I'll have a Google for it.


----------



## midlife (19 Aug 2019)

Here's one on lfgss... I should have bought it lol

https://www.lfgss.com/conversations/323508/

I still keep an eye out...


----------



## midlife (19 Aug 2019)

Got my eye on this copper plated Quinn, only its silly money.... 

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/1971-Cus...2cea7eb987:g:rZcAAOSwHQxc1dP5&redirect=mobile

Reminds me of my copper plated Woodrup of a similar vintage


----------



## rogerzilla (20 Aug 2019)

I have two "proper" HQs. They're very good. The '69 track bike is supposed to have been made by Harry himself and the '78 "racer" had quite low-end parts and a JIS fork (although the frame is a good d/b 531 from its weight), so probably made by Terry Dolan or someone else working at the shop.


----------



## southcoast (20 Aug 2019)

rogerzilla said:


> I have two "proper" HQs. They're very good. The '69 track bike is supposed to have been made by Harry himself and the '78 "racer" had quite low-end parts and a JIS fork (although the frame is a good d/b 531 from its weight), so probably made by Terry Dolan or someone else working at the shop.



Any pictures?


----------



## rogerzilla (20 Aug 2019)




----------



## midlife (20 Aug 2019)

Love the blue track bike , Bacon slicers? blimey they used some odd size Allen key seat bolts back then lol. Is that the original?


----------



## rogerzilla (21 Aug 2019)

No, Argos brazed a new seatclamp to it because the original was rather chewed. It uses a bolt but no nut - one "ear" is threaded.


----------



## BalkanExpress (21 Aug 2019)

Calling @woodbutcher . I think this is not to far from you, it is a steal in steel plus you could get the money back by flogging just the pump on eBay 

https://www.leboncoin.fr/velos/1663284162.htm/


----------



## biggs682 (21 Aug 2019)

BalkanExpress said:


> Calling @woodbutcher . I think this is not to far from you, it is a steal in steel plus you could get the money back by flogging just the pump on eBay
> 
> https://www.leboncoin.fr/velos/1663284162.htm/



Nice bike as well


----------



## woodbutcher (22 Aug 2019)

BalkanExpress said:


> Calling @woodbutcher . I think this is not to far from you, it is a steal in steel plus you could get the money back by flogging just the pump on eBay
> 
> https://www.leboncoin.fr/velos/1663284162.htm/


Thanks for the steel- steal l better get on my bike and go take a look


----------



## biggs682 (22 Aug 2019)

woodbutcher said:


> Thanks for the steel- steal l better get on my bike and go take a look



Nice old Raleigh Clubman by the look of it


----------



## Paulus (22 Aug 2019)

woodbutcher said:


> Thanks for the steel- steal l better get on my bike and go take a look


For 35 Euros, a bargain.


----------



## woodbutcher (22 Aug 2019)

Paulus said:


> For 35 Euros, a bargain.


It is a bargain or to be more accurate it was a bargain, someone has just bought it and it wasn't yours truly


----------



## woodbutcher (22 Aug 2019)

BalkanExpress said:


> Calling @woodbutcher . I think this is not to far from you, it is a steal in steel plus you could get the money back by flogging just the pump on eBay
> 
> https://www.leboncoin.fr/velos/1663284162.htm/


Fast work by someone....it is sold !!


----------



## BalkanExpress (22 Aug 2019)

woodbutcher said:


> Fast work by someone....it is sold !!



I am not surprised, had it been 80km from me rather than 800 i would have been tempted even though it was a bit on the small side.


----------



## Cycleops (23 Aug 2019)

Good buy for anyone near Sheffield. Old Steel frame Raleigh missing a brake caliper but only £35:
https://www.gumtree.com/p/for-sale/raleigh-road-race-bike-gents/1350250409


----------



## buzzy-beans (23 Aug 2019)

A good condition TREK 1.2 for £90


View: https://www.facebook.com/marketplace/item/355532802022508/


----------



## Kempstonian (23 Aug 2019)

Nice Bianchi in Mr Biggs neck of the woods...


View: https://www.facebook.com/marketplace/item/2628004870543434/


----------



## buzzy-beans (26 Aug 2019)

Hardly a vintage bike, but a well respected bike by all accounts.

Felt F90 in good condition for only £95 in Derby 
View: https://www.facebook.com/marketplace/item/414050135897369/?ref=netego_ssfy_www


----------



## Cycleops (28 Aug 2019)

This pug looks good in Norf London. Lugless frame in Reynolds 553 which I think was supplied exclusively to French company and equivalent to 531. Just £140.

https://www.gumtree.com/p/for-sale/...ampaign=socialbuttons&utm_content=app_android


----------



## biggs682 (28 Aug 2019)

Cycleops said:


> This pug looks good in Norf London. Lugless frame in Reynolds 553 which I think was supplied exclusively to French company and equivalent to 531. Just £140.
> 
> https://www.gumtree.com/p/for-sale/...ampaign=socialbuttons&utm_content=app_android



Wrong side of the river for some


----------



## Cycleops (28 Aug 2019)

Again in northish London a steel SS with a frozen seatpost for forty five quid;

https://www.gumtree.com/p/for-sale/...ampaign=socialbuttons&utm_content=app_android

Any one spot the deliberate mistake?


----------



## Cycleops (28 Aug 2019)

Had to include this tidy looking Falcon in S. Yorkshire for just twenty five notes:

https://www.gumtree.com/p/for-sale/...ampaign=socialbuttons&utm_content=app_android


----------



## biggs682 (28 Aug 2019)

Cycleops said:


> Again in northish London a steel SS with a frozen seatpost for forty five quid;
> 
> https://www.gumtree.com/p/for-sale/...ampaign=socialbuttons&utm_content=app_android
> 
> Any one spot the deliberate mistake?



Oops is it fitted like that for aerodynamic reasons ?


----------



## Carlton Flier (29 Aug 2019)

Cycleops said:


> Had to include this tidy looking Falcon in S. Yorkshire for just twenty five notes:
> 
> https://www.gumtree.com/p/for-sale/...ampaign=socialbuttons&utm_content=app_android


Nice find but Bilsthorpe is in the County of Nottinghamshire bud not South Yorkshire.


----------



## Cycleops (29 Aug 2019)

Carlton Flier said:


> Nice find but Bilsthorpe is in the County of Nottinghamshire bud not South Yorkshire.


Thank you. Geography north of Watford is a mystery to me.


----------



## Paulus (29 Aug 2019)

biggs682 said:


> Wrong side of the river for some


Oi


----------



## Paulus (29 Aug 2019)

Cycleops said:


> Again in northish London a steel SS with a frozen seatpost for forty five quid;
> 
> https://www.gumtree.com/p/for-sale/...ampaign=socialbuttons&utm_content=app_android
> 
> Any one spot the deliberate mistake?


Apart from the spelling, the front BRAKE is on the wrong side of the fork crown


----------



## buzzy-beans (29 Aug 2019)

Cycleops said:


> Again in northish London a steel SS with a frozen seatpost for forty five quid;
> 
> https://www.gumtree.com/p/for-sale/...ampaign=socialbuttons&utm_content=app_android
> 
> Any one spot the deliberate mistake?



And owned by an idiot who can't spell or for that matter mount the front brake properly!


----------



## RamoRuon (29 Aug 2019)

Cycleops said:


> Again in northish London a steel SS with a frozen seatpost for forty five quid;
> 
> https://www.gumtree.com/p/for-sale/...ampaign=socialbuttons&utm_content=app_android
> 
> Any one spot the deliberate mistake?



Is it just me or is that toptube slightly bent (upwards)?


----------



## BalkanExpress (30 Aug 2019)

Cycleops said:


> Again in northish London a steel SS with a frozen seatpost for forty five quid;
> 
> https://www.gumtree.com/p/for-sale/...ampaign=socialbuttons&utm_content=app_android
> 
> Any one spot the deliberate mistake?



I own a Dahon Smoothhound that has the front brake mounted like that, and it is deliberate 

https://www.bikeradar.com/news/dahon-recalls-bikes-over-seatpost-fears/


----------



## buzzy-beans (30 Aug 2019)

This Peugeot has to be worth £15 even if it is a run of the mill version 
View: https://www.facebook.com/marketplace/item/2448862891874828/?ref=netego_ssfy_www


----------



## rogerzilla (1 Sep 2019)

Nice looking Chopper Mk2 for £200 on Farcebook Marketplace. Calne area. I'm tempted but deep down I know they're rubbish (I had a yellow Mk2 in the 70s).


----------



## davidphilips (2 Sep 2019)

Interesting bike dont know what to make of it value wise? If its as seller advertised with only 4 made then very interesting indeed.
https://www.gumtree.com/p/bicycles/55cm-carrelli-road-bike/1351072904


----------



## RamoRuon (2 Sep 2019)

davidphilips said:


> Interesting bike dont know what to make of it value wise? If its as seller advertised with only 4 made then very interesting indeed.
> https://www.gumtree.com/p/bicycles/55cm-carrelli-road-bike/1351072904



Carrelli? Is that a mix of Carrera, Pinarello and Bianchi?


----------



## midlife (2 Sep 2019)

I think he played a mandolin ?


----------



## davidphilips (2 Sep 2019)

RamoRuon said:


> Carrelli? Is that a mix of Carrera, Pinarello and Bianchi?



Tbh, Know nothing about them ,at first i thought they may have been some thing made for halfords or the like? There a few bikes with the clover on the lugs and most are expensive but then again i see no 531 reynolds or similar so can not make my mind up about the bike and dont see any thing on the internet about them? Its an unusual one for sure.


----------



## buzzy-beans (3 Sep 2019)

This rather gorgeous 55cm OLMO that is in tip top condition might well tickle someones fancy

View: https://www.facebook.com/marketplace/item/699888510508906/


----------



## buzzy-beans (3 Sep 2019)

This rather gorgeous 55cm OLMO that is in tip top condition might well tickle someones fancy

View: https://www.facebook.com/marketplace/item/699888510508906/


----------



## biggs682 (3 Sep 2019)

buzzy-beans said:


> This rather gorgeous 55cm OLMO that is in tip top condition might well tickle someones fancy
> 
> View: https://www.facebook.com/marketplace/item/699888510508906/





That's rather tasty


----------



## Cycleops (5 Sep 2019)

Not vintage but somebody ought to pick this up for just twenty quid:
Kona bike little tlc needed ,
https://www.gumtree.com/p/for-sale/...ampaign=socialbuttons&utm_content=app_android
It's a Kona Dew hybrid that someone has put 26” wheels on which won't work because the V bosses are in the wrong place and the BB has some spray paint on. Otherwise in good condition. 
In Southfield SW18


----------



## DCLane (5 Sep 2019)

You wait for a 'small wheel' bike and 5 of them show up at once, in Sheffield for £30 start: https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Vintage-bikes-retro-bikes-old-school-bikes-job-lot/333319627280







What's more, they're accompanied by 5 more old bikes also for £30 start: https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Vintage-bikes-retro-bikes-old-school-bikes-job-lot/333319607262


----------



## woodbutcher (6 Sep 2019)

Like the paint scheme on this Luis Ocana steel 999 Vitus
 
*



*


----------



## Cycleops (7 Sep 2019)

This nineties Raleigh 501 frame has got to be worth a punt near Manchester;

https://www.gumtree.com/p/for-sale/...ampaign=socialbuttons&utm_content=app_android

Price: £ 10


----------



## Cycleops (8 Sep 2019)

Rather nice Raleigh Montage late eighties MTB, 501 frame with U chain stay brake. XL size. Looks all original and clean condition, just £45 in Sheffield;

Raleigh retro road bike gents,
https://www.gumtree.com/p/for-sale/...ampaign=socialbuttons&utm_content=app_android


----------



## biggs682 (8 Sep 2019)

Cycleops said:


> Rather nice Raleigh Montage late eighties MTB, 501 frame with U chain stay brake. XL size. Looks all original and clean condition, just £45 in Sheffield;
> 
> Raleigh retro road bike gents,
> https://www.gumtree.com/p/for-sale/...ampaign=socialbuttons&utm_content=app_android



Decent size as well


----------



## buzzy-beans (9 Sep 2019)

This £20 Peugeot in Oakham which looks to be in quite good condition simply has to be worth a punt.....

View: https://www.facebook.com/marketplace/item/1760185484126436/?ref=netego_ssfy_www


----------



## davidphilips (13 Sep 2019)

Maybe over priced but looks very nice? An old Raleigh that has been made into a singe speed really like the lugs and dropouts. Only things that seem to let it down are the seat post, saddle and perhaps think it could do with twin pivot brakes?
https://www.gumtree.com/p/bicycles/vintage-single-speed-bike-/1352332565


----------



## Illaveago (13 Sep 2019)

buzzy-beans said:


> This rather gorgeous 55cm OLMO that is in tip top condition might well tickle someones fancy
> 
> View: https://www.facebook.com/marketplace/item/699888510508906/



That's the same one that was for sale earlier .


----------



## buzzy-beans (14 Sep 2019)

Not exactly a classic, but my gaud this has to be worth looking at: -


View: https://www.facebook.com/marketplace/item/508040933354326/


----------



## GuyBoden (15 Sep 2019)

buzzy-beans said:


> Not exactly a classic, but my gaud this has to be worth looking at: -
> 
> 
> View: https://www.facebook.com/marketplace/item/508040933354326/





" got me though 2 world and 4 European championships." wow..........

That is very very nice and at a great price too, £350:


----------



## roadrash (15 Sep 2019)

cant help wondering, why so cheap


----------



## biggs682 (15 Sep 2019)

roadrash said:


> cant help wondering, why so cheap



Very true


----------



## woodbutcher (15 Sep 2019)

Its a steal, metaphorically and perhaps literally as well


----------



## Cycleops (16 Sep 2019)

The Kellogg's Tour bikes are always sought after, here's a reasonable one in Sheffield for ninety quid and looks all original;
https://www.gumtree.com/p/for-sale/...ampaign=socialbuttons&utm_content=app_android
Rather sad looking Claud Butler Majestic bit overpriced but worth rescuing for someone;
https://www.gumtree.com/p/for-sale/...ampaign=socialbuttons&utm_content=app_android

Price: £ 150


----------



## BalkanExpress (16 Sep 2019)

Cycleops said:


> The Kellogg's Tour bikes are always sought after, here's a reasonable one in Sheffield for ninety quid and looks all original;
> https://www.gumtree.com/p/for-sale/...ampaign=socialbuttons&utm_content=app_android



And it looks like you get a helmet with it too


----------



## Cycleops (16 Sep 2019)

BalkanExpress said:


> And it looks like you get a helmet with it too


And a D lock!


----------



## woodbutcher (18 Sep 2019)

In the interest of preserving what is left of my sanity l have decided that l will no longer brows " bicycles for sale in France" , specifically on the "Le bon coin" website. This is not a criticism of the site , it is because there are over 15,500 bicycles currently advertised and l am going potty looking at them .


----------



## davidphilips (18 Sep 2019)

woodbutcher said:


> In the interest of preserving what is left of my sanity l have decided that l will no longer brows " bicycles for sale in France" , specifically on the "Le bon coin" website. This is not a criticism of the site , it is because there are over 15,500 bicycles currently advertised and l am going potty looking at them .



Good luck with that,OCD , Obsessive cycling disorder is very hard to beat, all it takes is a rainy day some spare time and before you know it you have another bike or two.


----------



## woodbutcher (18 Sep 2019)

I have to face facts / reality ! An hour and twenty minutes has scarcely gone by and l have already failed in sticking to my resolution , just found and bought a saddle  Cheered me up no end !!


----------



## rogerzilla (22 Sep 2019)

woodbutcher said:


> In the interest of preserving what is left of my sanity l have decided that l will no longer brows " bicycles for sale in France" , specifically on the "Le bon coin" website. This is not a criticism of the site , it is because there are over 15,500 bicycles currently advertised and l am going potty looking at them .


Also, even fairly modern bikes may have French threading. I almost bought an lovely early 1980s Lejeune but remembered to ask the seller about the threading - it turned out to be French throughout.


----------



## biggs682 (22 Sep 2019)

rogerzilla said:


> Also, even fairly modern bikes may have French threading. I almost bought an lovely early 1980s Lejeune but remembered to ask the seller about the threading - it turned out to be French throughout.



Sacre bleau


----------



## Cycleops (25 Sep 2019)

Nice looking Holdsworth Corsair in Mansfield Notts. 531 frame just fifty quid;
https://www.preloved.co.uk/adverts/...ml?link=/classifieds/cycling/all/uk/road+bike


----------



## SkipdiverJohn (26 Sep 2019)

Cycleops said:


> Nice looking Holdsworth Corsair in Mansfield Notts. 531 frame just fifty quid;
> https://www.preloved.co.uk/adverts/show/119377889/holdsworth-corsair-road-bike.html?link=/classifieds/cycling/all/uk/road+bike



Nice but there's no way that is a 21 1/2" frame though!


----------



## Kempstonian (26 Sep 2019)

SkipdiverJohn said:


> Nice but there's no way that is a 21 1/2" frame though!


I was thinking the same. Look at that head tube!

It is nice though. Maybe a black saddle might look better?


----------



## biggs682 (26 Sep 2019)

Kempstonian said:


> It is nice though. Maybe a black saddle might look better?



Once you are sitting on it you can't see it


----------



## Kempstonian (26 Sep 2019)

biggs682 said:


> Once you are sitting on it you can't see it


Yeah, but you have to get off it sometime!


----------



## SkipdiverJohn (26 Sep 2019)

Kempstonian said:


> I was thinking the same. Look at that head tube!
> 
> It is nice though. Maybe a black saddle might look better?



I'd guesstimate it is about 24", which is right at the top end of what I'd be happy riding as the standover clearance would be "tight". For fifty Queens though, I couldn't care less if the saddle was bright pink as they are easy to swap! How much would it cost to have a new 531-everywhere frame built for you today? I doubt you'd get much change from £1k. Any sound 531 frame with some serviceable mechanical parts attached to it is cheap as chips at that sort of money. Although my Royal has 18-23 rear stays, so isn't a pure 100% Reynolds job, I'm still pleased as punch with it. Those of us who like proper lugged stuff should collect what takes our fancy now, before the used market wakes up to the virtues of quality steel and starts to snub the modern plastic rubbish they currently favour. Sooner or later they will tire of creaking press-fit BB's and having anxiety attacks every time their bike falls over in case it cracks.


----------



## Poacher (26 Sep 2019)

I really, really don't need another bike, but that looks like a bargain for someone.
If anyone here buys it and doesn't want that San Marco Rolls saddle, can I have it?


----------



## Illaveago (26 Sep 2019)

biggs682 said:


> Once you are sitting on it you can't see it


You can with hindsight !


----------



## SkipdiverJohn (26 Sep 2019)

Poacher said:


> I really, really don't need another bike, but that looks like a bargain for someone.


It's just down the road from you. Go on, you know you want to. It's just a saddle that comes with a free bike.


----------



## Poacher (26 Sep 2019)

SkipdiverJohn said:


> It's just down the road from you. Go on, you know you want to. It's just a saddle that comes with a free bike.


Get thee in front of me (in the queue for it). I've only recently given away my beloved Falcon Olympic to avoid having to keep my newly restored Bob Jackson outdoors! I do *not * need n+1.


----------



## Illaveago (26 Sep 2019)

Poacher said:


> Get thee in front of me (in the queue for it). I've only recently given away my beloved Falcon Olympic to avoid having to keep my newly restored Bob Jackson outdoors! I do *not * need n+1.


But you will be able to then keep your Bob Jackson in pristine condition and ride the Holdsworth .


----------



## Poacher (26 Sep 2019)

Illaveago said:


> But you will be able to then keep your Bob Jackson in pristine condition and ride the Holdsworth .


But then my other Holdsworth would be jealous!


----------



## buzzy-beans (28 Sep 2019)

Not exactly a vintage bike, but this carbon bike is surely worth significantly more than the £195 asking price


View: https://www.facebook.com/marketplace/item/2379892978951056/?ref=netego_ssfy_www


----------



## biggs682 (28 Sep 2019)

buzzy-beans said:


> Not exactly a vintage bike, but this carbon bike is surely worth significantly more than the £195 asking price
> 
> 
> View: https://www.facebook.com/marketplace/item/2379892978951056/?ref=netego_ssfy_www




Gone already


----------



## DCLane (28 Sep 2019)

buzzy-beans said:


> Not exactly a vintage bike, but this carbon bike is surely worth significantly more than the £195 asking price
> 
> 
> View: https://www.facebook.com/marketplace/item/2379892978951056/?ref=netego_ssfy_www




Absolutely yes. My 15yo's got a BeOne Raw Comp as his training bike - it's a stunning piece of kit.


----------



## Reynard (30 Sep 2019)

There's a nice 21 inch Raleigh Wayfarer up for grabs at Revive in Witchford (http://witchford.revivemarketplace.com/#/product/4a54) for £30


----------



## buzzy-beans (1 Oct 2019)

A nice well specified Specialized in good condition for sale in Ely for only £50..... but I think they have the 17" frame size down incorrectly listed

View: https://www.facebook.com/marketplace/item/500257114131312/


----------



## buzzy-beans (1 Oct 2019)

A nice looking 1970's Hercules Balmoral for ony £35 in Kettering if it's your cup of tea.

View: https://www.facebook.com/marketplace/item/2390217034578742/


----------



## GuyBoden (1 Oct 2019)

1960 -70's Carlton International, £95, Manchester.
https://www.gumtree.com/p/bicycles/old-vintage-carlton-international-road-bike/1353858721


----------



## davidphilips (1 Oct 2019)

Hobbs of Barbican,£150.https://www.gumtree.com/p/bicycles/vintage-bike-hobbs-of-barbican/1354061599
Sold for £140 along with spare set of wheels.


----------



## biggs682 (2 Oct 2019)

Couple of sphock finds

Get this beautiful thing with #Shpock app: https://www.shpock.com/en-gb/i/XU7JisPpnUuzMmzL/vintage-dawes-galaxy-touring-bike

Get this beautiful thing with #Shpock app: https://www.shpock.com/en-gb/i/XWp9mPnrn0h4UO-u/vintage-hobby-biue-ribbon-bike


----------



## SkipdiverJohn (2 Oct 2019)

Nice, but what do you make of the colour scheme on the Galaxy? I'm sure that's not a Factory livery. It's actually very similar to my Dawes Jaguar, but is clearly a Touring frame, whereas mine is sportier. I wonder if someone bought a Dawes tourer frameset and built a DIY Galaxy??


----------



## biggs682 (2 Oct 2019)

SkipdiverJohn said:


> Nice, but what do you make of the colour scheme on the Galaxy? I'm sure that's not a Factory livery. It's actually very similar to my Dawes Jaguar, but is clearly a Touring frame, whereas mine is sportier. I wonder if someone bought a Dawes tourer frameset and built a DIY Galaxy??



Must admit i didn't think Galaxy at first sight


----------



## buzzy-beans (3 Oct 2019)

Hardly true vintage, but a well specced medium frame Specialized in good condition in Melton Mowbray for £160

View: https://www.facebook.com/marketplace/item/330098071209305/


----------



## Paulus (3 Oct 2019)

biggs682 said:


> Must admit i didn't think Galaxy at first sight


Same here, I have not seen a Galaxy in that colour before. They were normally brown or green, sometimes blue.


----------



## SkipdiverJohn (3 Oct 2019)

Paulus said:


> Same here, I have not seen a Galaxy in that colour before. They were normally brown or green, sometimes blue.



They built a late model Galaxy Tour, which came in quite a nice all-red shade, which were traditional brazed frames in 531. Not sure of the exact years though. Someone said to me a few months ago they suspected those bikes had imported frames, even though they were lugged 531. Not sure exactly when Dawes stopped building frames at Tyseley or whether the bloke was right about the frame provenance, but was riding such a bike he had claimed to have bought new.


----------



## GuyBoden (4 Oct 2019)

Birmingham £50
(Maybe a bit too small?)

Birmingham £50


----------



## Reynard (4 Oct 2019)

That's really nice  Could (almost) be me-sized, that looks like a 15 inch frame...


----------



## GuyBoden (4 Oct 2019)

The bike of my teenage dreams.
(At a good price)

Raleigh Road Ace, £295, Cambridge


----------



## buzzy-beans (4 Oct 2019)

GuyBoden said:


> Raleigh Road Ace, £295, Cambridge


That's very nice apart from the size!


----------



## SkipdiverJohn (4 Oct 2019)

buzzy-beans said:


> That's very nice apart from the size!



It's not especially large, looks like an ordinary 23 1/2" size to me. The head tube is tall, but I think that's because the wheelbase is relatively short.


----------



## GuyBoden (4 Oct 2019)

SkipdiverJohn said:


> It's not especially large, looks like an ordinary 23 1/2" size to me. The head tube is tall, but I think that's because the wheelbase is relatively short.



Yes, it looks like a 60cm frame, the correct size for me.


----------



## biggs682 (4 Oct 2019)

GuyBoden said:


> The bike of my teenage dreams.
> (At a good price)
> 
> Raleigh Road Ace, £295, Cambridge
> View attachment 487718


Oh dear teenage dreams


----------



## DCBassman (4 Oct 2019)

Reynard said:


> That's really nice  Could (almost) be me-sized, that looks like a 15 inch frame...


16 inch... too big?


----------



## Reynard (4 Oct 2019)

DCBassman said:


> 16 inch... too big?



Sadly, yeah... 

I need a 14 inch frame on old style bikes. The joy of being somewhat undertall...

Such a shame, as that's the sort of thing I'm looking for.


----------



## SkipdiverJohn (4 Oct 2019)

GuyBoden said:


> Birmingham £50
> (Maybe a bit too small?)
> 
> Birmingham £50
> View attachment 487715





Reynard said:


> That's really nice  Could (almost) be me-sized, that looks like a 15 inch frame...



Looks about 19 1/2" to me, on 26" x 1 3/8" wheels. I think it's a basic gas pipe single speed roadster that someone has repainted and used as a commuting hack. Very much doubt the frame is anything special, the lugwork is too plain to be a lightweight, IMHO. The name on the frame may relate to the owner not the builder, and be an anti-theft measure. I'd go for a 3-speed SA hub gear every time on this sort of bike, as a Sturmey is just as durable but much more versatile than a SS.


----------



## Cycleops (8 Oct 2019)

Bit of a bargain in Sheffield for a Raleigh 531 bike but only if you fancy a fight with a seat post ;
https://www.gumtree.com/p/for-sale/vintage-road-bike/1354726825


----------



## IanSmithCSE (8 Oct 2019)

Good morning,



Cycleops said:


> Bit of a bargain in Sheffield for a Raleigh 531 bike but only if you fancy a fight with a seat post ;
> https://www.gumtree.com/p/for-sale/vintage-road-bike/1354726825



What do you make of the 531 sticker in the fourth photo? :-)

It almost looks like someone has made a poor copy of part of the 531 Professional design and stuck it over a 501 (there was 501 tubes forks and stays) or similar sticker. 

Maybe it was a repair to a genuine 531 Pro sticker?

For example the 3 runs over the N in Reynolds and there is very little space between the Professional red background and the top of Fork Blades.

Bye

Ian


----------



## Paulus (8 Oct 2019)

Cycleops said:


> Bit of a bargain in Sheffield for a Raleigh 531 bike but only if you fancy a fight with a seat post ;
> https://www.gumtree.com/p/for-sale/vintage-road-bike/1354726825


It should come out with a bit of gentle persuasion, it looks back to front as well.


----------



## Paulus (8 Oct 2019)

IanSmithCSE said:


> Good morning,
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The only thing I would say is that the figures 531 look a little closer together than these, but those on the bike will/should be original and not reproductions.


----------



## Cycleops (8 Oct 2019)

Reynolds stickers did change in design over time. I don't know why someone would make a poor version when correct ones are readily available.


----------



## GuyBoden (8 Oct 2019)

Apparently, the red professional were introduced in 1982. In a few other languages too.....

http://www.classiclightweights.co.uk/components/reynolds-tubing-history.html


----------



## buzzy-beans (10 Oct 2019)

A quite nice Peugeot for £80 in North Notts.

View: https://www.facebook.com/marketplace/item/227682648146016/


----------



## woodbutcher (10 Oct 2019)

I'm hoping for some advice from them as knows what's what !
This is my TVT hr , it is too big for me and although l occasionally ride it , most of the time it hangs up in my workshop which is a bit of a crime . I cannot find another one for sale anywhere to get a rough idea of values so any ideas, anybody ?


----------



## woodbutcher (10 Oct 2019)

Taken your advice Mr B and asked the hard headed experts


----------



## BalkanExpress (10 Oct 2019)

woodbutcher said:


> I'm hoping for some advice from them as knows what's what !
> This is my TVT hr , it is too big for me and although l occasionally ride it , most of the time it hangs up in my workshop which is a bit of a crime . I cannot find another one for sale anywhere to get a rough idea of values so any ideas, anybody ?
> View attachment 488582



A quick flick on le bon coin shows a range of prices from €80 for a frame up to €600 but with very variable quality. (it also has a couple of HMs in the Alps so a bit far for you to go) Ebay completed sales also shows prices all over the place.

I would say aim for something around €350-€400 and see how it goes. (if I recall correctly, this would mean that you will not be put of pocket )


----------



## woodbutcher (10 Oct 2019)

That seems ok if it is achievable, and as you say l wouldn't be out of pocket


----------



## davidphilips (10 Oct 2019)

Second hand bike prices are very unpredictable, even when i see bikes selling on Ebay for say £500 (thinking about one i sold last week) then i advertise one and am lucky to get a third of it (£140 in my case)? So my advice would be advertise it for what you think its worth and you would be happy to accept, if it does not sell just keep reducing the price until it does sell. There are many cyclists who can make money selling bikes but to me it seems like wheel building, a skill i just dont have and may seem easy to some but to me its just trying to solve a rubix cube with dark glasses on.


----------



## woodbutcher (10 Oct 2019)

davidphilips said:


> Second hand bike prices are very unpredictable, even when i see bikes selling on Ebay for say £500 (thinking about one i sold last week) then i advertise one and am lucky to get a third of it (£140 in my case)? So my advice would be advertise it for what you think its worth and you would be happy to accept, if it does not sell just keep reducing the price until it does sell. There are many cyclists who can make money selling bikes but to me it seems like wheel building, a skill i just dont have and may seem easy to some but to me its just trying to solve a rubix cube with dark glasses on.


I sympathise with your problem ! l'm not desperate to sell , it just seems a shame that the bike hardly ever gets used but having said that l would rather keep it than give it away !


----------



## Kempstonian (10 Oct 2019)

woodbutcher said:


> I sympathise with your problem ! l'm not desperate to sell , it just seems a shame that the bike hardly ever gets used but having said that *l would rather keep it than give it away* !


Damn! No point me messaging you with my address then...


----------



## woodbutcher (10 Oct 2019)

Kempstonian said:


> Damn! No point me messaging you with my address then...


I'll lend it to you if you like


----------



## Kempstonian (10 Oct 2019)

woodbutcher said:


> I'll lend it to you if you like


 Better not, you may never get it back!


----------



## SkipdiverJohn (13 Oct 2019)

davidphilips said:


> Second hand bike prices are very unpredictable, even when i see bikes selling on Ebay for say £500 (thinking about one i sold last week) then i advertise one and am lucky to get a third of it (£140 in my case)?...…….l. There are many cyclists who can make money selling bikes but to me it seems like wheel building, a skill i just dont have and may seem easy to some but to me its just trying to solve a rubix cube with dark glasses on.



Ebay listing prices and what sales complete at, are often two different things. Any joker can keep listing something at an outrageous price, in the hope that some mug will bite - but the only ones that count are the ones that actually sell. Even then, the sale may fall through, because sometimes items that have sold will reappear again shortly afterwards.
I bought a Raleigh that I am sure had been "sold" at least twice previously. The first time I watched, it went for £33. Then the exact same bike got listed again about a month later, selling for £24. A week later it reappeared _yet again _(same seller ID_)_ and I won it at the start price. Turned out to be a good bike, which made the previous failed sales odd. If it had been a misdescribed heap of junk, I could understand a buyer walking away but that wasn't the case. I can only assume there are a lot of tyre kickers who have no intention of buying, or they don't read the description relating to frame size etc. or maybe they bid on two or three very similar items simultaneously then just pick their favourite if they win more than one auction!

i think there are far more cyclists who *lose* a lot of money selling bikes, than there are ones who make a profit. Bikes are often bought on a whim without much thought, and prove to be uncomfortable, impractical etc - then get put aside before later being sold at a large loss. Cycling is one of those things which can be very cheap to do, but a lot of people clearly manage to lose a lot of money on their bikes for every mile they have ridden it!


----------



## buzzy-beans (13 Oct 2019)

This Raleigh Pursuit looks to be in tip top condition for only £80 in Grantham

View: https://www.facebook.com/marketplace/item/753980995056775/


----------



## Cycleops (24 Oct 2019)

Lovely old Raleigh Amazon ( no not that Amazon) for just fifty notes in Sheffield, looks tidy.
https://www.gumtree.com/p/for-sale/...ampaign=socialbuttons&utm_content=app_android


----------



## Illaveago (25 Oct 2019)

woodbutcher said:


> I sympathise with your problem ! l'm not desperate to sell , it just seems a shame that the bike hardly ever gets used but having said that l would rather keep it than give it away !


Couldn't you fit a shorter stem to make the bike more comfortable ?


----------



## woodbutcher (25 Oct 2019)

Illaveago said:


> Couldn't you fit a shorter stem to make the bike more comfortable ?


You read my mind , l have dropped the seat post one centimetre , fitted a shorter reach stem and different bars, not so wide or with such a deep drop. Feels like a different bike ,can't wait for the opportunity to take it for a real test ride


----------



## Illaveago (25 Oct 2019)

woodbutcher said:


> You read my mind , l have dropped the seat post one centimetre , fitted a shorter reach stem and different bars, not so wide or with such a deep drop. Feels like a different bike ,can't wait for the opportunity to take it for a real test ride


The long stem might have been perfect for the previous owner. It just needs perfecting for you .


----------



## Cycleops (25 Oct 2019)

Someone might be interested in this lot of vintage chainsets for £25 somewhere in S Yorks. Campag, Shimano & SR;
https://www.gumtree.com/p/for-sale/...ampaign=socialbuttons&utm_content=app_android


----------



## SkipdiverJohn (25 Oct 2019)

Cycleops said:


> Lovely old Raleigh Amazon ( no not that Amazon) for just fifty notes in Sheffield, looks tidy



Proper lugged steel frame too, which is not that common on MTBs. Those paint jobs were all the rage BITD, and that does look the part. Be warned though, if it has the same geometry as my 501 framed '91 Highlander (and I think it has), the Top Tube is 23 1/4" between centres - so any potential rider will need to have long limbs even though it's only a 21" size seat tube. It's really an XL 23" model, just with a sloping TT, and they still feel "big" even though the standover height isn't huge.


----------



## davidphilips (31 Oct 2019)

Very nice/interesting single speed /fixie on facebook market place, the wheels alone must be worth the asking price?
View: https://www.facebook.com/marketplace/item/341483753424559/


----------



## Smokin Joe (31 Oct 2019)

I couldn't live with either the wheels or the saddle unless I became a hipster. Other than that, fit a pair of drops, bin the back brake and it's a goer.


----------



## netman (10 Nov 2019)

Decent looking 50's Raleigh going in Bournemouth if anyone is interested - belonged to the seller's Father. Only £35...





https://www.gumtree.com/p/bicycles/vintage-raleigh-mens-bike-1950-s/1357479855


----------



## davidphilips (11 Nov 2019)

Looks a very cheap project in Belfast for £45, pity it was not a smaller frame or i know it would be sold already.https://www.gumtree.com/p/bicycles/classic-vintage-ellis-briggs-racing-road-city-bike-bicycle-/1358082006 Quick update seen on facebook market place for £35 so seller may take a very low offer?


----------



## biggs682 (11 Nov 2019)

davidphilips said:


> Looks a very cheap project in Belfast for £45, pity it was not a smaller frame or i know it would be sold already.https://www.gumtree.com/p/bicycles/classic-vintage-ellis-briggs-racing-road-city-bike-bicycle-/1358082006 Quick update seen on facebook market place for £35 so seller may take a very low offer?


 That is cheap


----------



## woodbutcher (11 Nov 2019)

I know l am predictable , yet another Vitus. Its not the bike that interests me as much as the chainring . interesting shape. Does anyone know the maker.


----------



## biggs682 (11 Nov 2019)

woodbutcher said:


> I know l am predictable , yet another Vitus. Its not the bike that interests me as much as the chainring . interesting shape. Does anyone know the maker.
> View attachment 492666



That's a classy looking machine and that crank looks like it's already spinning without actually moving 
Ps no idea re make on it at all


----------



## BalkanExpress (11 Nov 2019)

woodbutcher said:


> I know l am predictable , yet another Vitus. Its not the bike that interests me as much as the chainring . interesting shape. Does anyone know the maker.
> View attachment 492666


Ofmega mundial?

http://velobase.com/ViewComponent.aspx?ID=6A78A857-92B3-4E5D-B754-0F9E4E7CF8FE&Enum=115&AbsPos=33


----------



## biggs682 (12 Nov 2019)

BalkanExpress said:


> Ofmega mundial?
> 
> http://velobase.com/ViewComponent.aspx?ID=6A78A857-92B3-4E5D-B754-0F9E4E7CF8FE&Enum=115&AbsPos=33



Close but not sure


----------



## woodbutcher (12 Nov 2019)

BalkanExpress said:


> Ofmega mundial?
> 
> http://velobase.com/ViewComponent.aspx?ID=6A78A857-92B3-4E5D-B754-0F9E4E7CF8FE&Enum=115&AbsPos=33


Yes as BalkanExpress suggested it is similar to Omega Mundial but l think it looks a bit more exaggerated ?


----------



## woodbutcher (12 Nov 2019)

Had another look and checked with the seller description the derailleurs are Sram Rival 2x11 spd. but restricted to 9 spd.
The crank is Stronglight (172.5) and the chainrings are Specialized 53-39 At least that is if my translation from French is up to scratch. 
I like pretty much everything about the bike except the price , he is asking €650


----------



## Kempstonian (12 Nov 2019)

The one shown here looks very similar

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/183296453307


----------



## woodbutcher (12 Nov 2019)

Kempstonian said:


> The one shown here looks very similar
> 
> https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/183296453307


Looks a pretty close match to me and what a price, wow! The bike itself is no longer listed so l guess some one thought the asking price was justified especially with those components . Out of my league l'm afraid !!


----------



## Kempstonian (12 Nov 2019)

woodbutcher said:


> Looks a pretty close match to me and what a price, wow! The bike itself is no longer listed so l guess some one thought the asking price was justified especially with those components . Out of my league l'm afraid !!


It certainly is a nice looking bike. Out of my league too though!


----------



## buzzy-beans (13 Nov 2019)

Just spotted on FaceBook, I don't know the make but it is all there

View: https://www.facebook.com/marketplace/item/773215629774910/?ref=netego_ssfy_www


----------



## buzzy-beans (15 Nov 2019)

Shorter/Rochford bikes don't come up for sale very often, but this Campag equipped GEM in Wellingborough is something I have just spotted, no doubt Mr. Biggs will be popping around to see it............................ oh bugger I have just seen that Martin is the man advertising it durrrrrr!

View: https://www.facebook.com/marketplace/item/2517275531850686/?ref=netego_ssfy_www


----------



## Kempstonian (15 Nov 2019)

buzzy-beans said:


> Shorter/Rochford bikes don't come up for sale very often, but this Campag equipped GEM in Wellingborough is something I have just spotted, no doubt Mr. Biggs will be popping around to see it............................ oh bugger I have just seen that Martin is the man advertising it durrrrrr!
> 
> View: https://www.facebook.com/marketplace/item/2517275531850686/?ref=netego_ssfy_www



lol


----------



## woodbutcher (1 Dec 2019)

I'm trying to get enthusiastic about modern shape bikes . Never owned one or even ridden one . Spotted this, seller wants €350 . Not sure if l can take the frame shape seriously though ! It kind of looks as though l would be permanently going up hill .
Am l just an old stick in the mud ?


----------



## carpenter (1 Dec 2019)

There must be lots of reasons for making bikes like that, just that looks isn't one of them


----------



## SkipdiverJohn (1 Dec 2019)

woodbutcher said:


> I'm trying to get enthusiastic about modern shape bikes Never owned one or even ridden one . Spotted this, seller wants €350 . Not sure if l can take the frame shape seriously though ! It kind of looks as though l would be permanently going up hill .
> Am l just an old stick in the mud ?



Don't bother. They're plain ugly. I wouldn't take a bike like that if it was free. Stick to the ones that make you smile when you see them. Nicely proportioned slender frames with horizontal top tubes.


----------



## biggs682 (2 Dec 2019)

it's a good job we are all different 
Some fat tubes on that one that make a small frame look even smaller


----------



## woodbutcher (2 Dec 2019)

biggs682 said:


> it's a good job we are all different
> Some fat tubes on that one that make a small frame look even smaller


Come to think of it that could also apply to human beings


----------



## woodbutcher (7 Dec 2019)

This LOOK is for sale in Aquitaine , carbon forks alloy frame . Anyone familiar with this model....nice paintwork


----------



## netman (7 Dec 2019)

woodbutcher said:


> This LOOK is for sale in Aquitaine , carbon forks alloy frame . Anyone familiar with this model....nice paintwork



Not familiar, but BLB have one for sale and they don't know either! Eye-watering price though!

Columbus Nemo tubing by the looks:


----------



## woodbutcher (7 Dec 2019)

netman said:


> Not familiar, but BLB have one for sale and they don't know either! Eye-watering price though!
> 
> Columbus Nemo tubing by the looks:
> 
> View attachment 495696


I guess l had better "LOOK Sharp" and buy this one ...asking price €250


----------



## woodbutcher (7 Dec 2019)

netman said:


> Not familiar, but BLB have one for sale and they don't know either! Eye-watering price though!
> 
> Columbus Nemo tubing by the looks:
> 
> View attachment 495696


So steel tubes....better and better


----------



## woodbutcher (9 Dec 2019)

This is currently on the woodbutcher radar , has anyone had or ridden an Olmo ....what's the verdict ?


----------



## davidphilips (9 Dec 2019)

woodbutcher said:


> This is currently on the woodbutcher radar , has anyone had or ridden an Olmo ....what's the verdict ?
> View attachment 495927
> View attachment 495926
> 
> ...


Very nice frame, dont think you would have much problem if you ever wanted to sell it again as they are very sought after.


----------



## DCLane (9 Dec 2019)

@woodbutcher - I had an Olmo Rigel for a couple of months last winter. Rode well but it was too big for me.

Very much a race-oriented geometry.


----------



## woodbutcher (10 Dec 2019)

DCLane said:


> @woodbutcher - I had an Olmo Rigel for a couple of months last winter. Rode well but it was too big for me.
> 
> Very much a race-oriented geometry.


Thats interesting to know DCLane , l will see how l get on with his one ( l am no racer ) . My plan is to enjoy the build , ride it for a while and then depending on finances either move it on or keep it a while longer.
I have six bikes which l ride and enjoy riding but l can't see the point in hanging on to many more or they simply wouldn't get used enough


----------



## woodbutcher (11 Dec 2019)

I probably ought not to be casually browsing bikes for sale at the moment since l'm currently up to my budget, but this caught my eye , fortunately it's too big for me but it is for sale at the princely sum of €30.


----------



## midlife (11 Dec 2019)

Love the chain set and Atom pedals


----------



## BalkanExpress (13 Dec 2019)

woodbutcher said:


> I guess l had better "LOOK Sharp" and buy this one ...asking price €250



It looks like a KG253 as @netman said it Is Nemo tubing, one of Columbus’s more “out there” framesets , different sizes and shaped tubes and triple? Butted 

Not even close to being as pretty as your 243


----------



## woodbutcher (13 Dec 2019)

BalkanExpress said:


> It looks like a KG253 as @netman said it Is Nemo tubing, one of Columbus’s more “out there” framesets , different sizes and shaped tubes and triple? Butted
> 
> Not even close to being as pretty as your 243


I agree the aesthetics are no match for the 243 but l am interested enough in the bike and will collect it tomorrow


----------



## BalkanExpress (13 Dec 2019)

woodbutcher said:


> I agree the aesthetics are no match for the 243 but l am interested enough in the bike and will collect it tomorrow



Splendid, they are a rare thing, let us know how rides,

Now, if you want the full set, a KG233 in Toulouse although I think he wants a bit too much.

https://www.leboncoin.fr/velos/1716408687.htm/


----------



## woodbutcher (13 Dec 2019)

BalkanExpress said:


> Splendid, they are a rare thing, let us know how rides,
> 
> Now, if you want the full set, a KG233 in Toulouse although I think he wants a bit too much.
> 
> https://www.leboncoin.fr/velos/1716408687.htm/


Bloody hell, l was in Toulouse yesterday. I agree the asking price is steep. I will watch with interest !


----------



## BalkanExpress (13 Dec 2019)

woodbutcher said:


> Bloody hell, l was in Toulouse yesterday. I agree the asking price is steep. I will watch with interest !


Frame carbon fork and bits, In Brittany but he will post

https://www.leboncoin.fr/velos/1671912673.htm/


----------



## biggs682 (14 Dec 2019)

BalkanExpress said:


> Frame carbon fork and bits, In Brittany but he will post
> 
> https://www.leboncoin.fr/velos/1671912673.htm/


That's nice


----------



## woodbutcher (14 Dec 2019)

biggs682 said:


> That's nice


I just got back an hour ago from collecting the Look from Brive and what do l see ? Another one also up north ....l could have kept going 
Anyhow the bike l just picked up has a Columbus Nemo frame , Look carbon forks, seat post, bars and stem. 9spd. campagnolo centaur shifters and brake callipers . Campagnolo mirage derailleurs and Campag. triple crank.
Not sure if l like all that carbon (especially the aero bars) but its early days and l am pooped from driving on the peage in the rain. Its a tough life but someone has to give all these bikes a good home !!


----------



## DCBassman (14 Dec 2019)

woodbutcher said:


> I probably ought not to be casually browsing bikes for sale at the moment since l'm currently up to my budget, but this caught my eye , fortunately it's too big for me but it is for sale at the princely sum of €30.
> View attachment 496090


I need something like this (preferably not so nice) to use as a donor for the mixte, which needs alloy wheels with with a 120mm rear OLN. Change the chainset to a doubel would be nice too...


----------



## woodbutcher (23 Dec 2019)

This would cost me £95.00 Worth it or not worth it ....l know nothing about Massi bikes and maybe this is a bit too chunky for my taste


----------



## BalkanExpress (7 Jan 2020)

woodbutcher said:


> This would cost me £95.00 Worth it or not worth it ....l know nothing about Massi bikes and maybe this is a bit too chunky for my taste
> View attachment 497633




You should save up and get this instead

https://www.leboncoin.fr/velos/1727555442.htm/

In fact, if it fits, sell whatever you have to and buy it, You will not regret it. I love my MX leader to bits and if I could only save one bike in case of a fire it would be this...and the Gios of course


----------



## biggs682 (7 Jan 2020)

A nice if not rather basic machine https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.co.uk/ulk/itm/293409276733


----------



## biggs682 (7 Jan 2020)

That Mx is nice and looks good value.

I like this one as well https://www.leboncoin.fr/vi/1718301890.htm/


----------



## woodbutcher (7 Jan 2020)

BalkanExpress said:


> You should save up and get this instead
> 
> https://www.leboncoin.fr/velos/1727555442.htm/
> 
> In fact, if it fits, sell whatever you have to and buy it, You will not regret it. I love my MX leader to bits and if I could only save one bike in case of a fire it would be this...and the Gios of course


I will drop the seller a line to find out the size ....it looks just a bit big for me  And what's going on with Toulouse ? Every bike l see and like is in Toulouse !!


----------



## woodbutcher (7 Jan 2020)

woodbutcher said:


> I will drop the seller a line to find out the size ....it looks just a bit big for me  And what's going on with Toulouse ? Every bike l see and like is in Toulouse !!


Whats the story with Merckx bike frames , who made them ....or were there several builders ? 
To be honest l have never considered trying to get hold of one simply because they are always pricy but this one seems a fair price .


----------



## BalkanExpress (7 Jan 2020)

woodbutcher said:


> Whats the story with Merckx bike frames , who made them ....or were there several builders ?
> To be honest l have never considered trying to get hold of one simply because they are always pricy but this one seems a fair price .



Merckx founded his bile company in 1980. It was based just outside Brussels and the steel frames were all built on site by a tream of frame-builders. Merckx himself was very hands on in terms of frame design, choice of tubing etc. For example, the MXL tubeset was based on Columbus Max but made to Merckx’s specifications. The result is that Merckx bikes have a reputation for being very good to ruse. This along with the Merckx name means they sell at a premium.

Now the bikes that Merckx raced is a whole different story Too simplify his earlier bikes were Belgian made, Kessels and Terryn (built by a number of individual builders) and then Italian Colnago and DE Rosa. To add to the confusion bikes from one team we’re tesprayed and used later, for example Molteni bikes from various makers resprayed for the Fiat team .


----------



## woodbutcher (7 Jan 2020)

BalkanExpress said:


> Merckx founded his bile company in 1980. It was based just outside Brussels and the steel frames were all built on site by a tream of frame-builders. Merckx himself was very hands on in terms of frame design, choice of tubing etc. For example, the MXL tubeset was based on Columbus Max but made to Merckx’s specifications. The result is that Merckx bikes have a reputation for being very good to ruse. This along with the Merckx name means they sell at a premium.
> 
> Now the bikes that Merckx raced is a whole different story Too simplify his earlier bikes were Belgian made, Kessels and Terryn (built by a number of individual builders) and then Italian Colnago and DE Rosa. To add to the confusion bikes from one team we’re tesprayed and used later, for example Molteni bikes from various makers resprayed for the Fiat team .


Wow that is quite a story, l was so engrossed that l very nearly burnt the fish curry l am cooking .
So long story short, the bike in Toulouse is a 1980's high end road bike for the general (if discerning) user, not an out and out race bike ? Although as Mr Biggs has pointed out it does have a race number hanger !


----------



## BalkanExpress (7 Jan 2020)

woodbutcher said:


> Wow that is quite a story, l was so engrossed that l very nearly burnt the fish curry l am cooking .
> So long story short, the bike in Toulouse is a 1980's high end road bike for the general (if discerning) user, not an out and out race bike ? Although as Mr Biggs has pointed out it does have a race number hanger !



Certainly high end and they were raced: Motorola, T Mobile and GAN all used them in the early 1990s. There were probably a couple of other teams as well.


----------



## woodbutcher (9 Jan 2020)

BalkanExpress said:


> Certainly high end and they were raced: Motorola, T Mobile and GAN all used them in the early 1990s. There were probably a couple of other teams as well.


Just thought l'd let you know that l didn't get a reply to my question about the Merckx ...l think it was already sold but the seller hadn't removed the ad. It's no longer listed


----------



## BalkanExpress (14 Jan 2020)

Well, this has escalated rather quickly

https://www.marktplaats.nl/a/fietse...apper.html?c=9b26ed2a557deff636f4f8b9c5b7a618


----------



## midlife (14 Jan 2020)

Hmm, It has a brazed on rider number holder. Wonder who's it was?


----------



## SkipdiverJohn (14 Jan 2020)

netman said:


> Columbus Nemo tubing by the looks:
> 
> View attachment 495696



Just read the tubing spec blurb "appropriate for riders less than 145 lbs" 
So that's me and probably most of the adult male population out of the equation then!


----------



## midlife (14 Jan 2020)

BalkanExpress said:


> Well, this has escalated rather quickly
> 
> https://www.marktplaats.nl/a/fietse...apper.html?c=9b26ed2a557deff636f4f8b9c5b7a618



And going up again......


----------



## BalkanExpress (14 Jan 2020)

midlife said:


> Hmm, It has a brazed on rider number holder. Wonder who's it was?


I have asked if there us a serial number, 

no reply yet , I suspect the seller is in shock


----------



## BalkanExpress (15 Jan 2020)

And just like busues you wait ages for one and then you get a couple at once...

https://www.marktplaats.nl/a/fietse...84ef0ece270f44503df9f8598c624&previousPage=lr


----------



## midlife (15 Jan 2020)

The only chrome frame Raleigh is the Pro Super and its not one of them.. I wonder if it's been chromed later?


----------



## BalkanExpress (15 Jan 2020)

midlife said:


> The only chrome frame Raleigh is the Pro Super and its not one of them.. I wonder if it's been chromed later?



I was wondering the same, the Peo Super has fastback stays doesn’t it? In any case it is a Little too big for me.

On the other hand the red one seems to be 55.5  serial number SB5348


----------



## midlife (15 Jan 2020)

According to Neil quite a few Service Des Course frames were chromed so not a Pro Super.


----------



## BalkanExpress (15 Jan 2020)

midlife said:


> And going up again......


Just broke the 1000 euro barrier!


----------



## Cycleops (18 Jan 2020)

This guy thinks the forks might be bent on his Raleigh, no surely not .
Might be worthwhile for someone in West London for twenty notes:
https://www.gumtree.com/p/for-sale/...ampaign=socialbuttons&utm_content=app_android


----------



## Kempstonian (20 Jan 2020)

Another old Raleigh barn find in Nottingham for a Buy it Now price of £45. A good restoration project maybe.

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Old-Rale...876112?hash=item2163897f10:g:dRAAAOSwACpdXugw


----------



## Kempstonian (20 Jan 2020)

A rough looking Dawes Galaxy here. Bidding ends in 10 hours but it stands at £1.20 as I write this. Its in Maybole, wherever that is...

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Dawes-ga...376098?hash=item3fd7acf562:g:Op8AAOSwd9heHF0K


----------



## Kempstonian (20 Jan 2020)

30 minutes left and its still at £1.20. (The large flange front wheel is worth more than that!)


----------



## Kempstonian (20 Jan 2020)

A 1998 Peugeot Competition 3000 in Bedford for £160. Looks very tidy indeed (nice colour too!).

https://www.gumtree.com/p/bicycles/peugeot-road-bike-/1363347029


----------



## Kempstonian (20 Jan 2020)

Kempstonian said:


> 30 minutes left and its still at £1.20. (The large flange front wheel is worth more than that!)


With 15 seconds left it jumped to £20.50! I was watching to see if somebody got it very cheap


----------



## biggs682 (20 Jan 2020)

Kempstonian said:


> With 15 seconds left it jumped to £20.50! I was watching to see if somebody got it very cheap



Well that was a good price just a shame that Maybole is right up on the west coast of Scotland


----------



## Kempstonian (21 Jan 2020)

biggs682 said:


> Well that was a good price just a shame that Maybole is right up on the west coast of Scotland


Ah, that explains why there wasn't much interest then. Perhaps the seller might have got more if he had offered delivery. I've seen a lot worse going for much more than £20.50!


----------



## BalkanExpress (27 Jan 2020)

Probably a bit too small for @woodbutcher , but whoever it fits will get a, relative, bargain 

https://www.leboncoin.fr/velos/1737558467.htm/


----------



## biggs682 (28 Jan 2020)

BalkanExpress said:


> Probably a bit too small for @woodbutcher , but whoever it fits will get a, relative, bargain
> 
> https://www.leboncoin.fr/velos/1737558467.htm/



Shame no full bike pictures


----------



## woodbutcher (28 Jan 2020)

BalkanExpress said:


> Probably a bit too small for @woodbutcher , but whoever it fits will get a, relative, bargain
> 
> https://www.leboncoin.fr/velos/1737558467.htm/


It is a bit small but looks to be very tasty ! Tarbes is sort of south west of Toulouse just to far away for a quick look unfortunately.


----------



## woodbutcher (28 Jan 2020)

biggs682 said:


> Shame no full bike pictures


Yes and the pictures there are don't help much , l cannot understand why people who are obviously into bikes don't photograph the drive side when trying to sell anything !


----------



## davidphilips (13 Feb 2020)

Free in belfast. https://www.gumtree.com/p/bicycles/ladies-bike-and-kids-bike-free/1366326062 will not stay long at this price


----------



## Paulus (13 Feb 2020)

davidphilips said:


> Free in belfast. https://www.gumtree.com/p/bicycles/ladies-bike-and-kids-bike-free/1366326062 will not stay long at this price


Seems they have already done.


----------



## woodbutcher (17 Feb 2020)

I am having a happy time clearing out some very old tobacco leaf drying/curing barns here in not so sunny at the mo. S.W.France. Opened the first door this morning and was confronted by this bike for giants.
Who knows , where there is one bike there may be more !!


----------



## woodbutcher (18 Feb 2020)

After a whole lot more mucking out.....l still have another ground floor area to clear and a packed first floor to do . 
The jewel in the crown of my labours so far is this multi - function woodwork machine !




No more bikes yet but you never know what may turn up


----------



## nonowt (18 Feb 2020)

22"(?) Ken James tourer with flatbars and Campagnolo MTB groupset. Ramsgate:

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/293481006681

More cantilevered action. Lovely 23" Mercian KOM in Wolverhampton:
https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/174193487590

Scruffy 20" Brian Rourke sans front wheel in Stockport:
https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/293480769579


----------



## biggs682 (18 Feb 2020)

That Ken James is a bit nice I think @nonowt .

@woodbutcher so when are you going to start turning out some wood frame bikes ?


----------



## woodbutcher (18 Feb 2020)

biggs682 said:


> That Ken James is a bit nice I think @nonowt .
> 
> @woodbutcher so when are you going to start turning out some wood frame bikes ?


Thats a thought biggs682 ...exotic tropical hardwoods or local grown oak...bit heavy  maybe l could import some English Ash ? light , strong and flexible ...thats the timber not me


----------



## biggs682 (18 Feb 2020)

woodbutcher said:


> Thats a thought biggs682 ...exotic tropical hardwoods or local grown oak...bit heavy  maybe l could import some English Ash ? light , strong and flexible ...thats the timber not me



Why not a mixture ? 
Or bamboo


----------



## Kempstonian (19 Feb 2020)

A Giant SCR in Northampton that needs minor attention ("Chain slips when pressure applied on hills and may need new rear cassette "). 1p start and only one bid so far. 
https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Road-bik...969785?hash=item26345875b9:g:oBcAAOSwSKBeS9vu


----------



## biggs682 (19 Feb 2020)

Kempstonian said:


> A Giant SCR in Northampton that needs minor attention ("Chain slips when pressure applied on hills and may need new rear cassette "). 1p start and only one bid so far.
> https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Road-bik...969785?hash=item26345875b9:g:oBcAAOSwSKBeS9vu



Be rude not to bid on that


----------



## woodbutcher (19 Feb 2020)

biggs682 said:


> Why not a mixture ?
> Or bamboo


Whats the verdict


----------



## biggs682 (19 Feb 2020)

woodbutcher said:


> Whats the verdict
> View attachment 505271



That's nice got anything in 56cm ?


----------



## woodbutcher (19 Feb 2020)

biggs682 said:


> That's nice got anything in 56cm ?


Give me an hour or two and l'll knock one up for you


----------



## Kempstonian (19 Feb 2020)

Virtually no rust but I'd worry about woodworm


----------



## Reynard (19 Feb 2020)

And of course, the problem that it wooden go... 

I have two trees-worth of nice seasoned ash, plus some cherry for the details.


----------



## Kempstonian (19 Feb 2020)

biggs682 said:


> Be ride not to bid on that


So did you? Its on your doorstep


----------



## biggs682 (19 Feb 2020)

Kempstonian said:


> So did you? Its on your doorstep



Yes I have placed a bid so will have to wait and see 



Reynard said:


> And of course, the problem that it wooden go...
> 
> I have two trees-worth of nice seasoned ash, plus some cherry for the details.



I like cherry pie especially when it is sung by Sade


----------



## Kempstonian (19 Feb 2020)

biggs682 said:


> Yes I have placed a bid so will have to wait and see


Good luck then! I thought about it because its not far from me either but I haven't room for another bike at the moment.


----------



## woodbutcher (19 Feb 2020)

biggs682 said:


> Yes I have placed a bid so will have to wait and see
> 
> 
> 
> I like cherry pie especially when it is sung by Sade


She could sing the highway code and it would be magic


----------



## woodbutcher (19 Feb 2020)

Kempstonian said:


> Virtually no rust but I'd worry about woodworm


Just ride over the little blighters and squish them flat !


----------



## woodbutcher (19 Feb 2020)

Reynard said:


> And of course, the problem that it wooden go...
> 
> I have two trees-worth of nice seasoned ash, plus some cherry for the details.


Are you a maker of cabinets per chance ?


----------



## Illaveago (19 Feb 2020)

Kempstonian said:


> Virtually no rust but I'd worry about woodworm


Or Beavers !


----------



## Reynard (19 Feb 2020)

woodbutcher said:


> Are you a maker of cabinets per chance ?



Cyclechat does have a cabinet maker in residence, but it's not me.

I just happen to have a garden with loads of trees. And a solid fuel heating system.


----------



## davidphilips (20 Feb 2020)

Know the seller of this bike (just seen his add on gumtree) know it needs put back to drop bars but seems great value, owner now uses an electric bike. https://www.gumtree.com/p/bicycles/flying-scot-road-bike/1366916992


----------



## Illaveago (20 Feb 2020)

davidphilips said:


> Know the seller of this bike (just seen his add on gumtree) know it needs put back to drop bars but seems great value, owner now uses an electric bike. https://www.gumtree.com/p/bicycles/flying-scot-road-bike/1366916992


That is very cheap !


----------



## midlife (20 Feb 2020)

Certainly is


----------



## biggs682 (20 Feb 2020)

davidphilips said:


> Know the seller of this bike (just seen his add on gumtree) know it needs put back to drop bars but seems great value, owner now uses an electric bike. https://www.gumtree.com/p/bicycles/flying-scot-road-bike/1366916992



Ooh that is nice


----------



## biggs682 (21 Feb 2020)

nonowt said:


> 22"(?) Ken James tourer with flatbars and Campagnolo MTB groupset. Ramsgate:
> 
> https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/293481006681
> 
> ...



I know the guy that won the Fred James and he got a bargain


----------



## woodbutcher (21 Feb 2020)

This is a new one on me ...Reynolds 753 ? bike looks pretty good , does anyone have a view/or info on these frames.?


----------



## Illaveago (21 Feb 2020)

There is a nice vintage Coventry Eagle on the bay . I'll just try and find it .


----------



## Illaveago (21 Feb 2020)

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Vintage-...e=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649

Found it!


----------



## netman (21 Feb 2020)

woodbutcher said:


> This is a new one on me ...Reynolds 753 ? bike looks pretty good , does anyone have a view/or info on these frames.?
> View attachment 505521
> 
> View attachment 505522


Some good info here: http://bikeretrogrouch.blogspot.com/2016/11/classic-tubes-reynolds-753.html
Fast, light and ridden by Hinault, LeMond and Fignon... what more could you want?!


----------



## woodbutcher (21 Feb 2020)

netman said:


> Some good info here: http://bikeretrogrouch.blogspot.com/2016/11/classic-tubes-reynolds-753.html
> Fast, light and ridden by Hinault, LeMond and Fignon... what more could you want?!


Couldn't want for anything more except l can't find the original ad for the bike and it is driving me nuts !!


----------



## woodbutcher (21 Feb 2020)

Found it  seller wants€350 ...tempted ! Check out the clearance of the rear wheel / seat tube !




Should be a spirited ride !!


----------



## midlife (21 Feb 2020)

That's huge! Slopes off to find a pic of an Aende frame lol.

The space between the front wheel and the downtube on my 70's TT bike was so small (fag paper) that if I braked briskly the tub rubbed on the downtube


----------



## woodbutcher (22 Feb 2020)

midlife said:


> That's huge! Slopes off to find a pic of an Aende frame lol.
> 
> The space between the front wheel and the downtube on my 70's TT bike was so small (fag paper) that if I braked briskly the tub rubbed on the downtube


Brilliant....lets see the pic asap !


----------



## biggs682 (22 Feb 2020)

woodbutcher said:


> Found it  seller wants€350 ...tempted ! Check out the clearance of the rear wheel / seat tube !
> View attachment 505538
> 
> Should be a spirited ride !!



If you think that is close what about this







Just pull your finger out and buy it


----------



## woodbutcher (22 Feb 2020)

biggs682 said:


> If you think that is close what about this
> 
> View attachment 505547
> 
> ...


He-he, this must be a first....boasting about how small mine is






I will give the Reynolds serious thought .....not my strong point though 


biggs682 said:


> If you think that is close what about this
> 
> View attachment 505547
> 
> ...


----------



## SkipdiverJohn (22 Feb 2020)

woodbutcher said:


> This is a new one on me ...Reynolds 753 ? bike looks pretty good , does anyone have a view/or info on these frames.?



Reynolds 753 was a heat treated mang-moly alloy, effectively 531 on steroids. Somewhat exotic in it's time and very rare. It is extremely strong for it's weight, even more so than 531, and can be drawn into thinner gauges. A 753 frame, all things being equal, will be a little bit lighter and a little bit more flexible, than an equivalent frame of 531. The downsides were that in the quest for reduced weight, the frames became more susceptible to corrosion weakening, and less tolerant of rough use. I'd say they are best suited to the smaller/lighter rider who isn't going to punish them so much.


----------



## woodbutcher (22 Feb 2020)

Thanks for that info. Can't say l know anything about the De Santi marque but l guess they thought it worth investing in 753 back in the day . The bike l posted the pic of looks in reasonable condition except that l just noticed the gunged up chain on the photo of the Reynolds decal, and it is not even on the equally grotty chainring. 
If were to buy it l wouldn't be worried about over stressing the frame because l am 1.70 m and weigh 56kg....sort of human pipe-cleaner .


----------



## Kempstonian (22 Feb 2020)

biggs682 said:


> Yes I have placed a bid so will have to wait and see


AND...? You got it for a decent price if you did!


----------



## biggs682 (22 Feb 2020)

Kempstonian said:


> AND...? You got it for a decent price if you did!



Not me afraid


----------



## Kempstonian (22 Feb 2020)

biggs682 said:


> Not me afraid


Ah well, it probably wasn't any good anyway... lol


----------



## Spiderweb (28 Feb 2020)

A very nice vintage Moser with pantographed components, 56cm frame, seller in Kettering and postage available too. No reserve and currently £52.
https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.co.uk/ulk/itm/174200053986


----------



## biggs682 (28 Feb 2020)

Spiderweb said:


> A very nice vintage Moser with pantographed components, 56cm frame, seller in Kettering and postage available too. No reserve and currently £52.
> https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.co.uk/ulk/itm/174200053986
> View attachment 506359


He has a couple of other nice ones as well


----------



## SkipdiverJohn (29 Feb 2020)

Even though white is my least favourite colour for bikes (and cars!), that is still nice. I presume it's built from Columbus rather than "our stuff"? When you start to look closely at high quality lugged steel era frames, you really appreciate the subtle details like the brake bridges with the little reinforcing flanges each end. Modern TIG welded mass-produced stuff looks really crude in comparison to even some modest lugged frames.


----------



## Spiderweb (29 Feb 2020)

SkipdiverJohn said:


> Even though white is my least favourite colour for bikes (and cars!), that is still nice. I presume it's built from Columbus rather than "our stuff"? When you start to look closely at high quality lugged steel era frames, you really appreciate the subtle details like the brake bridges with the little reinforcing flanges each end. Modern TIG welded mass-produced stuff looks really crude in comparison to even some modest lugged frames.


Completely agree, I love a quality lugged steel frame.
The rear derailleur looks like a Simplex SX610 but badged as Gipiemme, I didn’t know that was a thing?


----------



## SkipdiverJohn (29 Feb 2020)

I'll bow to your superior knowledge as to the exact provenance of the rear mech, but even I can tell just from looking at the way that it was made that it's a high quality component. The whole bike was clearly built up to a standard, not down to a (low) price.


----------



## Kempstonian (29 Feb 2020)

SkipdiverJohn said:


> I'll bow to your superior knowledge as to the exact provenance of the rear mech, but even I can tell just from looking at the way that it was made that it's a high quality component. The whole bike was clearly built up to a standard, not down to a (low) price.


Simplex for sure. The 'S' in a sprocket logo is a bit of a give away I think. I don't think its supposed to be a $ sign. 

I don't know if they did different versions of this bike but it looks like this one:
https://www.vintagevelo.co.uk/shop/vintage-bikes/moser-crono-sprint/
Except this one has Campag mechs.

Beautiful bike.


----------



## BalkanExpress (2 Mar 2020)

@Spiderweb, yes it was a thing . Simplex supplies mechs to a number of component manufacturers to put their name in, Gipiemme was one Edco another. The gipiemme version with rainbow bands label attracts a premium, although I don’t think it improves the shifting.

Interestingly, okay not that interestingly, Edco later badged up Sachs New Success mechs, as did Regina (of freewheel fame)


----------



## All uphill (5 Mar 2020)

Large (24"?) Argos Racing Cycle singlespeed steel frame, fork and headset in a lovely pearlescent white in my local community bike project in Taunton.
£150.

I didnt have my phone on me so no picture, I'm afraid.


----------



## DCLane (5 Mar 2020)

350-400 bikes available as one lot for £560 in Oxfordshire: View: https://www.facebook.com/marketplace/item/649872369079603/







Who's brave enough?


----------



## All uphill (6 Mar 2020)

DCLane said:


> 350-400 bikes available as one lot for £560 in Oxfordshire: View: https://www.facebook.com/marketplace/item/649872369079603/
> 
> 
> View attachment 507192
> ...


How did they get that picture of my garage?


----------



## Illaveago (7 Mar 2020)

DCLane said:


> 350-400 bikes available as one lot for £560 in Oxfordshire: View: https://www.facebook.com/marketplace/item/649872369079603/
> 
> 
> View attachment 507192
> ...


I like the look of that red one !


----------



## carpenter (27 Mar 2020)

beautiful : https://www.gumtree.com/p/bicycles/vitus-992-vintage-road-bike/1367685919


----------



## biggs682 (27 Mar 2020)

carpenter said:


> beautiful : https://www.gumtree.com/p/bicycles/vitus-992-vintage-road-bike/1367685919



That is rather right up @woodbutcher 's street


----------



## woodbutcher (27 Mar 2020)

biggs682 said:


> That is rather right up @woodbutcher 's street


It is the best of the best and l know because l already have one with a complete dura ace groupset !


----------



## woodbutcher (28 Mar 2020)

woodbutcher said:


> It is the best of the best and l know because l already have one with a complete dura ace groupset !


No kidding  take a look !


----------



## BalkanExpress (18 Apr 2020)

Calling @woodbutcher ,

Perhaps a fraction small, no fork, and may have to wait until postal restrictions are lifted but .....

....Carbone HM for not very much 

https://www.leboncoin.fr/velos/1768064763.htm/


----------



## biggs682 (18 Apr 2020)

BalkanExpress said:


> Calling @woodbutcher ,
> 
> Perhaps a fraction small, no fork, and may have to wait until postal restrictions are lifted but .....
> 
> ...



That's nice and a very fair price


----------



## davidphilips (1 May 2020)

Looks very cheap, these usually go for big money on Ebay, thats if it is a Bates? https://www.gumtree.com/p/bicycles/bates-circa-1940-50/1320754899


----------



## biggs682 (1 May 2020)

davidphilips said:


> Looks very cheap, these usually go for big money on Ebay, thats if it is a Bates? https://www.gumtree.com/p/bicycles/bates-circa-1940-50/1320754899


Ooh very nice indeed shame about the location


----------



## BalkanExpress (2 May 2020)

Calling @woodbutcher call Cyril immediately and bite his hand off  

Subject to checking the seat stays have not rusted through, but it is the south of France so unlikely 

https://www.leboncoin.fr/velos/1775692020.htm/


----------



## biggs682 (2 May 2020)

BalkanExpress said:


> Calling @woodbutcher call Cyril immediately and bite his hand off
> 
> Subject to checking the seat stays have not rusted through, but it is the south of France so unlikely
> 
> https://www.leboncoin.fr/velos/1775692020.htm/



That's nice but looks like a big 52 !!

Still worth buying though


----------



## woodbutcher (2 May 2020)

BalkanExpress said:


> Calling @woodbutcher call Cyril immediately and bite his hand off
> 
> Subject to checking the seat stays have not rusted through, but it is the south of France so unlikely
> 
> https://www.leboncoin.fr/velos/1775692020.htm/


It's just over an hour from me down the A20. It would have to be moved on if l bought it . I am sticking to Vitus and Look bikes for my own collection .


----------



## woodbutcher (2 May 2020)

BalkanExpress said:


> Calling @woodbutcher ,
> 
> Perhaps a fraction small, no fork, and may have to wait until postal restrictions are lifted but .....
> 
> ...


Damn , shows how slow l am , only just seen this ! l do already have a HR which is a bit big for me and l really should sell it before l buy another but l would love an HM and build a Lemond replica


----------



## woodbutcher (2 May 2020)

PS. my HR....if you know of anyone looking for one. This one has an interesting family ownership before me , l bought it from Tom Dumoulin


----------



## BalkanExpress (2 May 2020)

biggs682 said:


> That's nice but looks like a big 52 !!
> 
> Still worth buying though



I know it looks big, but I was in contact with the seller previously and saw the photos, stamped 52 underneath but no obvious serial number. Maybe I should take contact again and ask him to measure.


----------



## biggs682 (2 May 2020)

woodbutcher said:


> PS. my HR....if you know of anyone looking for one. This one has an interesting family ownership before me , l bought it from Tom Dumoulin
> View attachment 519377



That's a pretty bike and love the colour .

@BalkanExpress I didn't realize they stamped frame size on bottom bracket shell only seen that on Italian frames


----------



## BalkanExpress (2 May 2020)

[QUOTE="biggs682, post: 5979467, member: 

@BalkanExpress I didn't realize they stamped frame size on bottom bracket shell only seen that on Italian frames
[/QUOT[/QUOTE]

SBDU frames have the frame size stamped on the Borrom bracket. I stand to be corrected but the measrement is C-T.


----------



## Kempstonian (3 May 2020)

woodbutcher said:


> PS. my HR....if you know of anyone looking for one. This one has an interesting family ownership before me , l bought it from Tom Dumoulin
> View attachment 519377


That's a beauty!


----------



## woodbutcher (3 May 2020)

BalkanExpress said:


> [QUOTE="biggs682, post: 5979467, member:
> 
> @BalkanExpress I didn't realize they stamped frame size on bottom bracket shell only seen that on Italian frames
> [/QUOT



SBDU frames have the frame size stamped on the Borrom bracket. I stand to be corrected but the measrement is C-T.
[/QUOTE]
Perhaps it's the angle the photograph was taken from but that frame looks so much larger than 52 especially if that is a c-t measure. Is it worth me contacting Cyril to check and maybe get one or two more photos ? The real problem would be going to see it , l am just over an hour away down the A20 but if l got stopped by the gendarmes l would have a hard time justifying my journey...the bike could end up rather expensive


----------



## Paulus (3 May 2020)

woodbutcher said:


> SBDU frames have the frame size stamped on the Borrom bracket. I stand to be corrected but the measrement is C-T.


Perhaps it's the angle the photograph was taken from but that frame looks so much larger than 52 especially if that is a c-t measure. Is it worth me contacting Cyril to check and maybe get one or two more photos ? The real problem would be going to see it , l am just over an hour away down the A20 but if l got stopped by the gendarmes l would have a hard time justifying my journey...the bike could end up rather expensive 
[/QUOTE]
Looking at the size of the headtube, I would say it's more like a 54/55, I may be wrong of course.


----------



## woodbutcher (3 May 2020)

woodbutcher said:


> SBDU frames have the frame size stamped on the Borrom bracket. I stand to be corrected but the measrement is C-T.


Perhaps it's the angle the photograph was taken from but that frame looks so much larger than 52 especially if that is a c-t measure. Is it worth me contacting Cyril to check and maybe get one or two more photos ? The real problem would be going to see it , l am just over an hour away down the A20 but if l got stopped by the gendarmes l would have a hard time justifying my journey...the bike could end up rather expensive 
[/QUOTE]
I read somewhere that SBDU frames with Cinelli bottom brackets have the frame size on them !


----------



## avecReynolds531 (3 May 2020)

I love Gazelle Champion Mondials: this one is 531C with Campagnolo.

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/274354849177?ul_noapp=true


----------



## BalkanExpress (3 May 2020)

woodbutcher said:


> Perhaps it's the angle the photograph was taken from but that frame looks so much larger than 52 especially if that is a c-t measure. Is it worth me contacting Cyril to check and maybe get one or two more photos ? The real problem would be going to see it , l am just over an hour away down the A20 but if l got stopped by the gendarmes l would have a hard time justifying my journey...the bike could end up rather expensive


I read somewhere that SBDU frames with Cinelli bottom brackets have the frame size on them !
[/QUOTE]

Yes, non- cinelli ones have it as well. I have asked the seller to measure and will let you in fact everyone know. . Having mentioned SBDU i do not think it is one, The chainstay bridge in particular looks wrong. I wil post for others to see. It may be one of those French built Raleigh’s or mat be something else entirely and respirated and badged. 

@midlife may have an idea, if not he knows a man who will..


----------



## BalkanExpress (3 May 2020)




----------



## Noahangersonfrench (10 May 2020)

Boon 51 said:


> Saw this on FB its a Triumph Traffic Master so I know nothing about it at all, but I only payed £10. Looking forward to doing it up
> View attachment 453288
> View attachment 453289


Hi there have the same bike but missing rear wheel any chance u know what it is what I’m looking for??


----------



## biggs682 (11 May 2020)

BalkanExpress said:


> View attachment 519659



Still looks bigger than a 52 , if measured from top face of bottom bracket shell upwards then it could well be .

I only know that as a couple of Italian built bikes I have purchased in the past were measured that way .


----------



## BalkanExpress (20 May 2020)

BalkanExpress said:


> Calling @woodbutcher ,
> 
> Perhaps a fraction small, no fork, and may have to wait until postal restrictions are lifted but .....
> 
> ...



@woodbutcher Now down to €80.

At that money worth having a look, I think your current fork will fit, respray, transfer the groupset and you have your Z replica


----------



## biggs682 (20 May 2020)

BalkanExpress said:


> @woodbutcher Now down to €80.
> 
> At that money worth having a look, I think your current fork will fit, respray, transfer the groupset and you have your Z replica


Stop tempting the old boy


----------



## woodbutcher (20 May 2020)

BalkanExpress said:


> @woodbutcher Now down to €80.
> 
> At that money worth having a look, I think your current fork will fit, respray, transfer the groupset and you have your Z replica





BalkanExpress said:


> @woodbutcher Now down to €80.
> 
> At that money worth having a look, I think your current fork will fit, respray, transfer the groupset and you have your Z replica


Looks like a bit of a bargain , l will message the seller ....thanks for the heads - up !


----------



## woodbutcher (20 May 2020)

biggs682 said:


> Stop tempting the old boy


You know what they say about temptation "yield to it"


----------



## woodbutcher (20 May 2020)

woodbutcher said:


> Looks like a bit of a bargain , l will message the seller ....thanks for the heads - up !


There is also this one maybe worth an offer https://www.leboncoin.fr/velos/1716382306.htm/


----------



## woodbutcher (20 May 2020)

woodbutcher said:


> There is also this one maybe worth an offer https://www.leboncoin.fr/velos/1716382306.htm/


Would need better photos to see if it has TVT engraved on the head tube and seat tube /top tube bracket !


----------



## woodbutcher (20 May 2020)

BalkanExpress said:


> @woodbutcher Now down to €80.
> 
> At that money worth having a look, I think your current fork will fit, respray, transfer the groupset and you have your Z replica


I messaged the seller and he says it is 53cm . Of course that could be centre to top . There is i stamp on the underside of the b/b which is 51 but l dont know if that indicates size or not. Anyway the seller replied within an hour so he must be keen to sell


----------



## biggs682 (20 May 2020)

woodbutcher said:


> I messaged the seller and he says it is 53cm . Of course that could be centre to top . There is i stamp on the underside of the b/b which is 51 but l dont know if that indicates size or not. Anyway the seller replied within an hour so he must be keen to sell




Just stop messing around and get it bought 😂


----------



## woodbutcher (20 May 2020)

biggs682 said:


> Just stop messing around and get it bought 😂


 l will do my best to get hold of it but things are not always straightforward when having deals with French people ....not like Anglo Saxons you know !


----------



## woodbutcher (20 May 2020)

Now this is a case in point, l messaged the seller "I will buy , what is the cost to send to my address" simple you might think ....but the reply got ( and this is literally what l got was) ??? that was it, three question marks .  no worries l am used to this but watch for developments !


----------



## All uphill (22 May 2020)

I know I'm going to regret not buying this!

Cyrille Guimard mixte for sale on Gumtree in Bridgwater, Somerset for £50. The vendor clearly knows about bikes, if not current market prices.

Sorry I haven't worked out how to include the link.


----------



## rogerzilla (23 May 2020)

woodbutcher said:


> Now this is a case in point, l messaged the seller "I will buy , what is the cost to send to my address" simple you might think ....but the reply got ( and this is literally what l got was) ??? that was it, three question marks .  no worries l am used to this but watch for developments !


The Internet equivalent of a Gallic shrug?


----------



## DCLane (23 May 2020)

Large Clements in West Yorkshire, currently £40: https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Clements-vintage-road-bike/324171272337


----------



## Paulus (24 May 2020)

DCLane said:


> Large Clements in West Yorkshire, currently £40: https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Clements-vintage-road-bike/324171272337
> 
> 
> View attachment 524391


Blimey, that is big


----------



## BalkanExpress (16 Jun 2020)

woodbutcher said:


> Now this is a case in point, l messaged the seller "I will buy , what is the cost to send to my address" simple you might think ....but the reply got ( and this is literally what l got was) ??? that was it, three question marks .  no worries l am used to this but watch for developments !



Development seems to be it is down to €70


----------



## Gunk (16 Jun 2020)

Paulus said:


> Blimey, that is big



Looks like a 64cms frame, same as the Raleigh Classic I've just sold, it was so huge, I could barely ride it!


----------



## woodbutcher (21 Jun 2020)

I want this so badly but as usual the funds are too stretched already


----------



## avecReynolds531 (21 Jun 2020)

woodbutcher said:


> I want this so badly but as usual the funds are too stretched already
> View attachment 531483


+1: a stunning frame.


----------



## biggs682 (21 Jun 2020)

woodbutcher said:


> I want this so badly but as usual the funds are too stretched already
> View attachment 531483



very nice


----------



## woodbutcher (21 Jun 2020)

699 of your English pound notes would buy this refurbished frame and forks ....

















Nice work !


----------



## BalkanExpress (22 Jun 2020)

woodbutcher said:


> 699 of your English pound notes would buy this refurbished frame and forks ....
> View attachment 531534
> 
> View attachment 531535
> ...



ooOhh, If you are interested I am guessing it is too small for me so I can safely ask...where is it for sale ?


----------



## BalkanExpress (22 Jun 2020)

On the subject of SLX frames, if anyone is looking for something small this could be just the thing although you may need to google translate
https://www.subito.it/biciclette/te...corsa-vintage-colubus-slx-cuneo-341379925.htm


----------



## DCLane (22 Jun 2020)

@woodbutcher - and £600 would buy this SL framed-one in Yorkshire, suitably £99 less for no 'X' but a seatpost, headset and crankset with bottom bracket: https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/EDDY-MERCKX-VINTAGE-FRAME-FORKS-55cm/114269537151


----------



## Gunk (22 Jun 2020)

Stop tempting me! that is gorgeous.


----------



## BalkanExpress (22 Jun 2020)

@Gunk sorry

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Merckx-C...209470?hash=item445d3f5bbe:g:vK4AAOSw5z9e77qe


----------



## Paulus (22 Jun 2020)

BalkanExpress said:


> @Gunk sorry
> 
> https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Merckx-C...209470?hash=item445d3f5bbe:g:vK4AAOSw5z9e77qe


Very nice, and close to me. Thankfully just a tad too big. Phew


----------



## Reynard (22 Jun 2020)

Aaaargh, those are lovely. Can one shrink them in a boil wash?


----------



## woodbutcher (22 Jun 2020)

BalkanExpress said:


> ooOhh, If you are interested I am guessing it is too small for me so I can safely ask...where is it for sale ?


Your luck is holding...l can't remember where it was for sale but l think l saw it on FB marketplace .....no peeping now


----------



## biggs682 (23 Jun 2020)

woodbutcher said:


> Your luck is holding...l can't remember where it was for sale but l think l saw it on FB marketplace .....no peeping now



I think he is based in Holland @BalkanExpress

https://www.facebook.com/groups/42851702426/?post_id=10158512080752427


----------



## BalkanExpress (23 Jun 2020)

biggs682 said:


> I think he is based in Holland @BalkanExpress
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/groups/42851702426/?post_id=10158512080752427



Luckily I am not a facebook person,.

In any case I think the price is a little steep. It is a refurb and it is not too difficult to find an SLX frame in the correct size and have it repainted for less than that. In fact ,there is a 58cm Corsa Extra witt what looks like a full ultegra group for the equivalent of £225 currently for sale about 40 miles away.......now where are my car keys


----------



## Gunk (23 Jun 2020)

BalkanExpress said:


> Luckily I am not a facebook person,.
> 
> In any case I think the price is a little steep. It is a refurb and it is not too difficult to find an SLX frame in the correct size and have it repainted for less than that. In fact ,there is a 58cm Corsa Extra witt what looks like a full ultegra group for the equivalent of £225 currently for sale about 40 miles away.......now where are my car keys



I'm with you, I'd always rather have the original paint and patina. I'm also surprised that some framesets are being advertised for not much less than a complete bike. Having built stuff up from a bare frame it doesn't half add up when you have to source everything.


----------



## Toshiba Boy (26 Jun 2020)

avecReynolds531 said:


> +1: a stunning frame.


+2 , just gorgeous.


----------



## Cycleops (30 Jun 2020)

Rather a nice M-Trax MTB in Scarborough, bit pricey.
https://www.gumtree.com/p/for-sale/...p_ios&utm_medium=social&utm_source=ios_social


----------



## Cycleops (8 Jul 2020)

loop frame cruiser in Oxford going for a bargain price of sixty notes complete with 7 hub gears and canti brakes. Make a nice cheap town bike for someone.
https://www.gumtree.com/p/for-sale/...p_ios&utm_medium=social&utm_source=ios_social


----------



## davidphilips (26 Jul 2020)

Joe blow pump £15 pick up in Liverpool.Seems a great deal for any one living close? https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Topeak-joe-blow-pump/264806270169?hash=item3da7af04d9:g:groAAOSwPmhfGp8h


----------



## JPBoothy (4 Aug 2020)

I have been doggedly chasing a Colnago World Cup on Gumtree for over a week but cannot get a reply. It is advertised for £100 as a 'Project re-build or for parts' but only appears to be missing a front wheel, chain and pedals! It is about a 5hr drive from where I live (St Leonards?) but for that price I would be prepared to fork out on a courier.


----------



## JPBoothy (4 Aug 2020)

JPBoothy said:


> I have been doggedly chasing a Colnago World Cup on Gumtree for over a week but cannot get a reply. It is advertised for £100 as a 'Project re-build or for parts' but only appears to be missing a front wheel, chain and pedals! It is about a 5hr drive from where I live (St Leonards?) but for that price I would be prepared to fork out on a courier.


----------



## JPBoothy (4 Aug 2020)

Sorry, I just noticed the 'Vintage/Classic' in the thread title so a Colnago World Cup CX bike may not fit the bill really. Certainly a classic 'ride' in my eyes but not in terms of age I suppose so forgive me if I've blundered in and gone off piste slightly


----------



## Venod (12 Aug 2020)

Any tall classic riders, this is on Facebook Yorkshire Cycle sales. 25" 1985 Woodrup 531, £350, I think Brough is the location, I think the steps are to get on it,


----------



## rogerzilla (12 Aug 2020)

Huge bikes/frames can be very cheap. I bought a freshly refurbished 24 1/2" frameset for £75 last year (for a 6' 3" rider). The irony is that today's younger riders, being the tallest generation ever, are far more likely to fit such frames but wouldn't be seen dead on one.


----------



## wafter (13 Aug 2020)

Spotted this 25" Dawes Discovery on FB marketplace for £85 in Spalding - not familiar with the model but it looks like a really nice, useable, well-looked after example in a lovely colour for seemingly not a lot of money. Good job for me it's too big and miles away or I might have added another to those already in the kitchen!







Also noticed this cracking looking Raleigh Courier for £100 in Oxford - splendid vintage looks (the colour suits it so well) although I suspect it dates from the 80s..


----------



## wafter (14 Aug 2020)

Just spotted this vintage Pug road bike on Gumtree in Oxford for £250:






Looks like a reasonable-enough spec with some modernish components; looks like a 12sp (so mid-80s to mid-90s..?) converted to 16sp; since IIRC the 6, 7 and 8 speed setups all use the same 126mm axle spacing. 

I nice looking bike but IMO one that's sat in a bit of a no man's land in terms of both spec and price. Too nice / pricey for a utility hack, not nice / original enough to justify as a collectable and a bit archaic to use as an alternative to a more modern road bike. Budget tourer perhaps..?

I guess with that 8 speed cassette fitted it's potentially only a pair of used shifters / new Claris items and a FD away from running STIs, which is a thought!


----------



## Gunk (14 Aug 2020)

wafter said:


> Just spotted this vintage Pug road bike on Gumtree in Oxford for £250:
> 
> View attachment 541640
> 
> ...



That’s about £150 too much. I was buying those for about £50 last year, in fact I bought a tatty carbolite version for a fiver.


----------



## wafter (14 Aug 2020)

Gunk said:


> That’s about £150 too much. I was buying those for about £50 last year, in fact I bought a tatty carbolite version for a fiver.


lol - crikey - shows how good my knowledge of vintage bikes is 

What do you reckon of the market currently? I think we're over the price hump and while some people are still asking "optimistic" money it seems the price of what's actually selling (certainly at the lower end of the market) is falling. Lots of seemingly serviceable old sub-ton bikes on FB marketplace..


----------



## Gunk (14 Aug 2020)

I’m currently on a break from restoration and trading activities as I’m now back at work full time, so I’m not really looking at used bikes, however I have been trying to buy a Brompton for Mrs Gunk and I recon the prices are at least 25% up on last year, so I’ll be patient and just wait for it all to settle down. My MTB was in at a dealer during the week to have a new rear calliper fitted and they seem to now have some more stock (although still limited) so this will start to have an impact on used prices, I recon it’ll be at least 6-9 months before we see used prices start to return to normal.


----------



## JPBoothy (15 Aug 2020)

I've had my last 4 or 5 bikes from Ebay/Gumtree and if 'like you have said' you are patient there are some nice bikes to be had. You also need to be prepared to travel for them too. I did a 150ml round trip to Leeds on Wednesday but worth it in my opinion. You know when you are onto a good one (or possibly a stolen one) when the description just says 'Mens Racer Bike for sale'


----------



## Badger_Boom (15 Aug 2020)

JPBoothy said:


> I've had my last 4 or 5 bikes from Ebay/Gumtree and if 'like you have said' you are patient there are some nice bikes to be had. You also need to be prepared to travel for them too. I did a 150ml round trip to Leeds on Wednesday but worth it in my opinion. You know when you are onto a good one (or possibly a stolen one) when the description just says 'Mens Racer Bike for sale'


Agree about being prepared to travel. I bought my new road bike from a chap in Chester having chased a few on EBay, and the drive from York was my longest car journey since lockdown began.


----------



## MarkF (21 Aug 2020)

Venod said:


> Any tall classic riders, this is on Facebook Yorkshire Cycle sales. 25" 1985 Woodrup 531, £350, I think Brough is the location, I think the steps are to get on it,
> 
> View attachment 541290



I went past Woodrups a couple of weeks ago and there was massive queue outside! What a lovely colour, 23" and I'd have had it.


----------



## Venod (21 Aug 2020)

MarkF said:


> I went past Woodrups a couple of weeks ago and there was massive queue outside! What a lovely colour, 23" and I'd have had it



A mate of mine has an early 80's built for him 531 Woodrup in his loft in a deep red colour, its immaculate, he has with it a pair of Mavic tub rims on Campag large flange hubs that I sold him in the 80's, I don't think he will part with it, its about a 20" frame, a touch bigger and I would be twisting his arm.


----------



## Nicoamano (3 Sep 2020)

FOR SALE Pashley PO cycle from 1978. 
New paint, unrusted bolts and nuts. 
I did find the original lamps. 
I did add a nice saddle (with a nice old school satchel).
I did install a Sturmey Archer 3 gear shift system.
I think this bike costs few pounds and would deserve to be in an english post museum.
I live in France and this bike needs to be delivered using a very efficient delivery system like DHL.
The best would be to discuss about it via mail for now !
350£


----------



## avecReynolds531 (4 Sep 2020)

23.5" Dawes Galaxy in Worthing at £9.99: https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/402407551552?ul_noapp=true


----------



## Reynard (11 Sep 2020)

This came into Revive at Witchford this morning:






Doesn't look a bad buy for 40 notes, as it looks in reasonable nick. Hard to see exactly which Raleigh it is, but I'd guess at Pioneer or something of that ilk. 26" wheels, 21" frame.


----------



## avecReynolds531 (13 Sep 2020)

Beautiful 54cm Chas Roberts Audax in the Cycling UK classifieds for £475: https://forum.cyclinguk.org/viewtopic.php?f=40&t=140835


----------



## midlife (13 Sep 2020)

avecReynolds531 said:


> Beautiful 54cm Chas Roberts Audax in the Cycling UK classifieds for £475: https://forum.cyclinguk.org/viewtopic.php?f=40&t=140835



On sale here in cyclechat and a few other sites.... 

https://www.cyclechat.net/threads/chas-roberts-custom-special-54-cm-campag-columbus-now-£475.266734/


----------



## avecReynolds531 (13 Sep 2020)

midlife said:


> On sale here in cyclechat and a few other sites....
> 
> https://www.cyclechat.net/threads/chas-roberts-custom-special-54-cm-campag-columbus-now-£475.266734/


Thanks, wasn't aware of duplicate post.


----------



## midlife (13 Sep 2020)

http://www.retrobike.co.uk/forum/viewtopic.php?f=47&t=418116

On Retrobike too


----------



## biggs682 (14 Sep 2020)

midlife said:


> http://www.retrobike.co.uk/forum/viewtopic.php?f=47&t=418116
> 
> On Retrobike too



I just wish it was a 56cm


----------



## wafter (14 Sep 2020)

"Mercian Vinicitore Special 23" " on FB marketplace in Kidlington / Oxfordshire for £300; no idea what it's actually worth but I was blown away to see from their site that even the most basic (non-special) frameset is £1500 

Granted the current frames are all relatively exotic (631, 725) compared to the 5xx just visible on this model in the pics, while it appears to be an *EDIT* 6-speed freewheel on the back (so you could possibly convert to 8-speed without too much hassle)... then of course there are those ghastly oversized red-leather S&M bars and the "came from the prosthetics department on the NHS" saddle, but I reckon with those sorted it could be a really tidy ride.






Imagining that with a setback Brookes saddle, more compact bars and some brown bar tape has me almost tempted; although I think it's probably a bit too big..

It's been on there for weeks so there might be a bit of waggle room on the price too - anyone game?


----------



## midlife (14 Sep 2020)

It has over BB cable guides so might be a bit earlier than you think. The 2 teeth difference in chain rings harks back to my era lol, That's a lot of bike for £300 !!


----------



## carpenter (14 Sep 2020)

Owner must have been in to touring, hence lots of padding on handlebars. Like you I would change seat and redo handlebar tape, but lovely bike and fair price imo.


----------



## midlife (14 Sep 2020)

Decal looks like a 531 renovated (paint looks a lot newer than the bike lol)


----------



## biggs682 (14 Sep 2020)

Mmm very nice


----------



## Cycleops (18 Sep 2020)

Large fame (25” ?) Sun GT10 in Sheffield for forty squid, looks tidy.
https://www.gumtree.com/p/for-sale/...p_ios&utm_medium=social&utm_source=ios_social


----------



## wonderdog (18 Sep 2020)

woodbutcher said:


> Looks like a bit of a bargain , l will message the seller ....thanks for the heads - up !


Woodbutcher - Chris, hope this finds you. I've lost the link you sent me to furniture makers hallmarks - if that is what one might call them. Can you pls get back to me re same. Cheers, Rob


----------



## wafter (22 Sep 2020)

Probably pushing the definition of "vintage" but arguably interesting all the same: Raleigh R200 road bike in Witney on FB marketplace - from long after their golden era / after the rot had set in.

Boggo tigged Chromo frame with unicrown fork but from that interesting period (late '90s / early 2000s) where for a time you could get STI shifters (which are admittedly dicky on this example) on steel bikes. Looks like it needs work but honest enough and at £50 (probably with the potential to haggle) could make a good winter bike / commuter / shopper; although I'm not sure you'd have space for mudguards..


----------



## biggs682 (22 Sep 2020)

wafter said:


> Probably pushing the definition of "vintage" but arguably interesting all the same: Raleigh R200 road bike in Witney on FB marketplace - from long after their golden era / after the rot had set in.
> 
> Boggo tigged Chromo frame with unicrown fork but from that interesting period (late '90s / early 2000s) where for a time you could get STI shifters (which are admittedly dicky on this example) on steel bikes for a while. Looks like it needs work but honest enough and at £50 (probably with the potential to haggle) could make a good winter bike / commuter / shopper; although I'm not sure you'd have space for mudguards..
> 
> View attachment 548491



It's got eyes at the front so should take guard's .

As you say a quick once over and that is good to go


----------



## wafter (22 Sep 2020)

biggs682 said:


> It's got eyes at the front so should take guard's .
> 
> As you say a quick once over and that is good to go


Ta 

Something like this would have been an ideal donor to have "reshelled" my old 2004 Giant when the frame cracked. Sadly I wasn't aware they existed at the time so got rid of the bike..


----------



## biggs682 (22 Sep 2020)

This has to be an absolute beast for track riding 

https://m.facebook.com/groups/12651...64914913&sfnsn=scwspmo&extid=KFDhH6rneCnkWOK4


----------



## midlife (22 Sep 2020)

I recognise that Quinn. Its been for sale on lfgss or retrobike. I recall the short front end lol


----------



## avecReynolds531 (22 Sep 2020)

Thorn Brevet 531C Frame And Fork 20.5”. Currently £0.99 in Doncaster: https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/154097193193?ul_noapp=true


----------



## DCLane (22 Sep 2020)

biggs682 said:


> This has to be an absolute beast for track riding
> 
> https://m.facebook.com/groups/12651...64914913&sfnsn=scwspmo&extid=KFDhH6rneCnkWOK4



Looks like a 58T front but a 17T back - so not as big as you might imagine. It'll be a 92"

Put it with a smaller rear cog and then you'd have fun


----------



## biggs682 (22 Sep 2020)

DCLane said:


> Looks like a 58T front but a 17T back - so not as big as you might imagine. It'll be a 92"
> 
> Put it with a smaller rear cog and then you'd have fun


Nice tight clearances though


----------



## Cambram (22 Sep 2020)

biggs682 said:


> This has to be an absolute beast for track riding
> 
> https://m.facebook.com/groups/12651...64914913&sfnsn=scwspmo&extid=KFDhH6rneCnkWOK4


Could it have been made for 26" wheels? I once had a nice pair of 26" wooden rim wheels for tubular tyres - very light.


----------



## biggs682 (22 Sep 2020)

Cambram said:


> Could it have been made for 26" wheels? I once had a nice pair of 26" wooden rim wheels for tubular tyres - very light.


No I think 700's


----------



## wafter (29 Sep 2020)

Not sure if this is in the right place, but there's a Raleigh Sapphire listed on Gumtree near Oxford for £25. Listed as a kid's bike but IIRC they're a full-size shopper...?


----------



## Big John (30 Sep 2020)

The photo is a Schwinn Cruiser Deluxe 7 currently for sale at a bike charity called Back2bikes in Stafford. It's not an original, we're told, but manufactured maybe around 2006. Priced at £300 this will appeal to a collector. A real eye catcher but one you wouldn't ride to the pub!
I'm not the best photographer in the world (but possibly the worst) but this is in terrific condition despite bits of chrome looking a bit iffy on my photo. Ring 01785 257483 between 10am and 4pm any weekday if interested. Not my cup of tea but I'm sure there are some of you into this sort of thing 👍


----------



## Reynard (3 Oct 2020)

Raleigh 20 needing some TLC up for grabs at Revive in Witchford for £30 (http://witchford.revivemarketplace.com/)






N.B Bikes are in the leisure section of the catalogue


----------



## Gunk (3 Oct 2020)

That is rather nice


----------



## Reynard (3 Oct 2020)

I'm kind of tempted even if it's not the sort of thing I'd really go for. But the real peril of being shot for bringing home another bike is making me desist... 

I did see someone here on CC looking for one recently, but can't remember who it was...


----------



## GlasgowAli (4 Oct 2020)

Triumph Tempest in Dunfermline. Looks not too bad. Seller is inviting offers over £1!
https://www.gumtree.com/p/for-sale/...p_ios&utm_medium=social&utm_source=ios_social


----------



## davidphilips (5 Oct 2020)

Not a classic but looks like a great deal in Cumbria, a little used Caad 8 for £250? https://www.gumtree.com/p/bicycles/cannondale-caad-8-road-bike-2015-/1386258917


----------



## Venod (6 Oct 2020)

This is for sale on in the Yorkshire Cycle Sales Group on Facebook, Campag gears chainset wheels. £350 its in Beverley


----------



## Dan77 (6 Oct 2020)

Don't know if these are of any interest but surely that Peugeot counts as vintage? £70 seems a deal.
https://www.spokes-uk.org/shop


----------



## midlife (6 Oct 2020)

Venod said:


> This is for sale on in the Yorkshire Cycle Sales Group on Facebook, Campag gears chainset wheels. £350 its in Beverley
> 
> View attachment 550961


That's nice  campag super record too. Nigel was mainly associated with touring frames but his race frames were good too...


----------



## buzzy-beans (8 Oct 2020)

Just spotted this on facebook


View: https://www.facebook.com/marketplace/item/1878011385673352


----------



## Spiderweb (21 Oct 2020)

Calling @DCLane , a seller in Dewsbury has a few classics for sale including a Hetchins with Curly stays, a Flying Scott, a Neil Orrell, a Bob Jackson Fixed wheel and a Viking;
https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/264905154466


----------



## DCLane (21 Oct 2020)

@Spiderweb - I posted them in the eBay thread yesterday 

And they're all too big for me. However if anyone wants to bid and me hold on until they collect the seller's about a mile from me.


----------



## Reynard (21 Oct 2020)

That curly thing... Can I shrink it in a boil wash? Because that looks so odd that I really like it! 

And more importantly, it's red.


----------



## DCLane (21 Oct 2020)

Reynard said:


> That curly thing... Can I shrink it in a boil wash? Because that looks so odd that I really like it!
> 
> And more importantly, it's red.



That 'curly thing' is a Hetchins. They come up from time to time and are probably available in a 'tiny' variant. They're different but I can't afford one at the moment.


----------



## Reynard (21 Oct 2020)

DCLane said:


> That 'curly thing' is a Hetchins. They come up from time to time and are probably available in a 'tiny' variant. They're different but I can't afford one at the moment.



I've seen them before and always wondered... But the engineer part of me really doesn't want to be doing the maths for those curved bits, though. 

Doesn't surprise me that they come with an "ouch" price tag...


----------



## midlife (21 Oct 2020)

Ah! The "vibrant" rear end , I like the Neil Orrell, extra points for the black and Decker work on the Cranks


----------



## weareHKR (22 Oct 2020)

Uglies contraption I've ever seen tbh...


----------



## wafter (25 Oct 2020)

"Curries" (Raleigh?) gent's town bike on fb marketplace, £60, Oxford - looks somewhat charming


----------



## Gunk (25 Oct 2020)

That’s very nice


----------



## Kuta (29 Oct 2020)

Lawrence Fine Art Auctioneers in Crewkerne Somerset, auctioning off the John Maitland Archive. Lots of interesting old machines including ++ordinaries and original Dursley Pederson. Not going to be cheap, but interesting if you have the moolah: https://www.easyliveauction.com/cat...and-archive-of-motor-racing-photography-libr/
Lot 380 onward


----------



## davidphilips (2 Nov 2020)

Very interesting frame set in Newtownards seems cheap at £60? https://www.gumtree.com/p/bicycle-accessories/1960-atala-italian-frame-57cm/1388991703


----------



## davidphilips (7 Nov 2020)

Another very interesting bike in county down, Very over priced but am sure seller will soon find that out when they have to either keep it or reduce it by about %50? https://www.gumtree.com/p/antiques/1958-george-elrick-vintage-mens-racing-bike.-/1386495049


----------



## biggs682 (7 Nov 2020)

davidphilips said:


> Another very interesting bike in county down, Very over priced but am sure seller will soon find that out when they have to either keep it or reduce it by about %50? https://www.gumtree.com/p/antiques/1958-george-elrick-vintage-mens-racing-bike.-/1386495049



Got some nice bits on it


----------



## Kempstonian (7 Nov 2020)

davidphilips said:


> Another very interesting bike in county down, Very over priced but am sure seller will soon find that out when they have to either keep it or reduce it by about %50? https://www.gumtree.com/p/antiques/1958-george-elrick-vintage-mens-racing-bike.-/1386495049


I'm presuming that's a braized on saddlebag support, rather than a pannier rack. Interesting bike.


----------



## Kempstonian (7 Nov 2020)

You can wear your suit with this one!

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/barn-fin...714396?hash=item3dae720a5c:g:XaYAAOSwE0NfnaJp

I still can't work out how you make it go.


----------



## carpenter (7 Nov 2020)

Kempstonian said:


> You can wear your suit with this one!
> 
> https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/barn-fin...714396?hash=item3dae720a5c:g:XaYAAOSwE0NfnaJp
> 
> I still can't work out how you make it go.



Now that is what I call a pub bike


----------



## RamoRuon (7 Nov 2020)

Kempstonian said:


> I still can't work out how you make it go.



Same, the French says it can be "driven" single-handedly. Would be interested to know exactly how, though ...


----------



## Poacher (7 Nov 2020)

Kempstonian said:


> You can wear your suit with this one!
> 
> https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/barn-fin...714396?hash=item3dae720a5c:g:XaYAAOSwE0NfnaJp
> 
> I still can't work out how you make it go.





RamoRuon said:


> Same, the French says it can be "driven" single-handedly. Would be interested to know exactly how, though ...


Weird. What looks like a con-rod attached to the chainring can't be used to apply force to make the chainring turn; was it some sort of speed control for an engine? The monsieur in the advert, as already mentioned, isn't dressed for the kind of effort needed to move that beast by physical means.
Almost tempted to put in a bid just to play with it!


----------



## Eziemnaik (7 Nov 2020)

https://www.marktplaats.nl/a/fietse...285449651fa109c354bbabe740c1b&previousPage=lr

I am in the process of getting a Vitus, if it wasn't for that....


----------



## alan1 (8 Nov 2020)

Poacher said:


> Weird. What looks like a con-rod attached to the chainring can't be used to apply force to make the chainring turn; was it some sort of speed control for an engine? The monsieur in the advert, as already mentioned, isn't dressed for the kind of effort needed to move that beast by physical means.
> Almost tempted to put in a bid just to play with it!


----------



## biggs682 (8 Nov 2020)

Eziemnaik said:


> https://www.marktplaats.nl/a/fietse...285449651fa109c354bbabe740c1b&previousPage=lr
> 
> I am in the process of getting a Vitus, if it wasn't for that....


Buy both problem sorted


----------



## Eziemnaik (8 Nov 2020)

I am waiting for this color to come up in my size


----------



## RamoRuon (13 Nov 2020)

Poacher said:


> Weird. What looks like a con-rod attached to the chainring can't be used to apply force to make the chainring turn; was it some sort of speed control for an engine? The monsieur in the advert, as already mentioned, isn't dressed for the kind of effort needed to move that beast by physical means.
> Almost tempted to put in a bid just to play with it!




Judging by the extra pictures uploaded by the seller, I'd have to say it looks like the 'steering wheel' turns the chainring and also operates braking. The foot boards/plates must be for direction.








Other adverts say it had the option of a motor, too.


----------



## alan1 (13 Nov 2020)

RamoRuon said:


> Judging by the extra pictures uploaded by the seller, I'd have to say it looks like the 'steering wheel' turns the chainring and also operates braking. The foot boards/plates must be for direction.
> 
> 
> View attachment 557980
> ...


It's an invalid chair


----------



## davidphilips (21 Nov 2020)

davidphilips said:


> Another interesting bike from a seller i have bought of a few times (if i had any more room i would perhaps snap this one up)?
> https://www.gumtree.com/p/bicycles/francisco-moser-road-bike-54cm-frame/1390648435


Ps forgot to add if you look at sellers profile the guy that gave sellers only review up to now was myself.


----------



## biggs682 (21 Nov 2020)

I like that Moser @davidphilips


----------



## davidphilips (21 Nov 2020)

biggs682 said:


> I like that Moser @davidphilips


Like it myself Martin and tbh very tempted to buy it as know the sellers items are quite good and was talking to him a few months ago ( when i bought wheelset of him) and seen it in his garage he told me he had built it up along with one of his friends (now passed on) and intended to keep it.


----------



## biggs682 (21 Nov 2020)

davidphilips said:


> Like it myself Martin and tbh very tempted to buy it as know the sellers items are quite good and was talking to him a few months ago ( when i bought wheelset of him) and seen it in his garage he told me he had built it up along with one of his friends (now passed on) and intended to keep it.



Well go for it you know you really want to 😉


----------



## DCLane (8 Dec 2020)

A Baines TT frame in Ossett, West Yorkshire: https://www.i-bidder.com/en-gb/auct...0403/lot-66549a24-9b62-4830-88d9-ac8a00c2de25 currently £2


----------



## biggs682 (8 Dec 2020)

DCLane said:


> A Baines TT frame in Ossett, West Yorkshire: https://www.i-bidder.com/en-gb/auct...0403/lot-66549a24-9b62-4830-88d9-ac8a00c2de25 currently £2
> 
> View attachment 562323



That's a shame no postage or courier offered


----------



## DCLane (8 Dec 2020)

biggs682 said:


> That's a shame no postage or courier offered



But they're about a mile away from me. Ask nicely and I can find a box


----------



## biggs682 (8 Dec 2020)

DCLane said:


> But they're about a mile away from me. Ask nicely and I can find a box


Ok that's a very good offer @DCLane


----------



## Spartak (13 Dec 2020)

Just seen this posted on a Bristol FB page :







View: https://www.facebook.com/groups/bristolcyclistsmarket/permalink/2795376687399565/?sale_post_id=2795376687399565&app=fbl


----------



## BalkanExpress (13 Dec 2020)

Spartak said:


> Just seen this posted on a Bristol FB page :
> 
> View attachment 563189
> 
> ...




As nice as Somec’s are, and they are very nice, that is silly money for a frame in SL and véloce parts.


----------



## davidphilips (16 Dec 2020)

biggs682 said:


> Well go for it you know you really want to 😉



Quick update, resisted buying the Moser, seller sold it but some thing wrong with sale and cut long story short ended up buying it for £150 could not resist it at that price, have put bigger/better tyres on it and a more comfortable saddle and now looking forward to a good day to take it on a long run.


----------



## Gunk (16 Dec 2020)

davidphilips said:


> Quick update, resisted buying the Moser, seller sold it but some thing wrong with sale and cut long story short ended up buying it for £150 could not resist it at that price, have put bigger/better tyres on it and a more comfortable saddle and now looking forward to a good day to take it on a long run.



You did well, very smart bike for not a lot of money.


----------



## biggs682 (16 Dec 2020)

davidphilips said:


> Quick update, resisted buying the Moser, seller sold it but some thing wrong with sale and cut long story short ended up buying it for £150 could not resist it at that price, have put bigger/better tyres on it and a more comfortable saddle and now looking forward to a good day to take it on a long run.


I can't fault you for doing that at all


----------



## Eziemnaik (23 Dec 2020)

https://steel-vintage.com/roger-de-vlaeminck-s-own-gazelle-753-team-daf-1981
Tempted to offer 100£


----------



## matticus (23 Dec 2020)

Is that for the water bottle? Looks nice.


----------



## avecReynolds531 (23 Dec 2020)

Eziemnaik said:


> https://steel-vintage.com/roger-de-vlaeminck-s-own-gazelle-753-team-daf-1981
> Tempted to offer 100£


Stunning frame - absolutely beautiful.


----------



## Kempstonian (29 Dec 2020)

Sold now. I wonder how much it fetched?


----------



## Elswick Cotterpin (4 Jan 2021)

https://www.gumtree.com/p/bicycles/vintage-bike/1394071411

Someone on here liked Vindecs I think. I forget who or when, but if the link works it's a cracking looking bike for someone.


----------



## RamoRuon (6 Jan 2021)

Elswick Cotterpin said:


> https://www.gumtree.com/p/bicycles/vintage-bike/1394071411
> 
> Someone on here liked Vindecs I think. I forget who or when, but if the link works it's a cracking looking bike for someone.



Price isn't bad either factoring in the cream Schwalbe Delta Cruisers, the mudguards and the saddle bag (if real leather).


----------



## RamoRuon (6 Jan 2021)

Nice mix of kit for just £6 BIN. Shame I'm nowhere near Plymouth else I'd've snapped it up myself by now (already been relisted once):

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/184610108118?ViewItem=&item=184610108118


----------



## Eziemnaik (14 Jan 2021)

https://www.lfgss.com/conversations/358668/


----------



## biggs682 (14 Jan 2021)

Eziemnaik said:


> https://www.lfgss.com/conversations/358668/


Bargain


----------



## DCLane (14 Jan 2021)

Too big for me, otherwise I'd be in contact.


----------



## biggs682 (14 Jan 2021)

DCLane said:


> Too big for me, otherwise I'd be in contact.


Must admit it's my size but trying not to buy anything


----------



## davidphilips (14 Jan 2021)

biggs682 said:


> Must admit it's my size but trying not to buy anything


Lol, Trying not to buy anything, thats what i keep saying but never really works very well.


----------



## midlife (14 Jan 2021)

Good price for 753. Peugeot were quite happy to chrome it even though Reynolds didn’t recommend it.


----------



## davidphilips (14 Jan 2021)

Not a bargain and i will not bid or recommend any one to bid,just can not believe the price this steel Bianchi frame is going for , it has a jammed seat post and Bottom bracket, wish the seller good luck, Either the seller is very very lucky or i have vastly under estimated the value of Bianchi frames 
https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Bianchi-...577902?hash=item422874b1ee:g:DGMAAOSw3gpf~tEZ


----------



## BalkanExpress (17 Jan 2021)

davidphilips said:


> Not a bargain and i will not bid or recommend any one to bid,just can not believe the price this steel Bianchi frame is going for , it has a jammed seat post and Bottom bracket, wish the seller good luck, Either the seller is very very lucky or i have vastly under estimated the value of Bianchi frames
> https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Bianchi-...577902?hash=item422874b1ee:g:DGMAAOSw3gpf~tEZ



It is a good Bianchi, TSX frame built bu their Reparto Corse (racing division). In good condition with the original fork I would expect £500 . I suspect we are now at close to top end of bidding from those gambling that they can unstick the stuck bits and snag a bargain


----------



## davidphilips (18 Jan 2021)

Another interesting bike from a good seller, not even going to look at this one as i always end up buying and just have no more room for any more bikes, seems like a very interesting bike for not to much money?
https://www.gumtree.com/p/bicycles/eddy-rafter-collectors-bike/1395039551


----------



## Eziemnaik (24 Jan 2021)

https://www.marktplaats.nl/a/fietse...2-unieke-retro-racefiets.html?previousPage=lr
What would be a good offer?


----------



## BalkanExpress (24 Jan 2021)

Eziemnaik said:


> https://www.marktplaats.nl/a/fietse...2-unieke-retro-racefiets.html?previousPage=lr
> What would be a good offer?



Currently at 600 Euro, I think it is close to the limit, yes it has Campag deltas and Zonda wheels but the rest of the kit is so-so, of course a 59cm frame is a fairly normal size in the Netherlands so may boost the price a bit. The other issue is will they post to the UK, assuming you are UK based.


----------



## Gunk (24 Jan 2021)

BalkanExpress said:


> Currently at 600 Euro, I think it is close to the limit, yes it has Campag deltas and Zonda wheels but the rest of the kit is so-so, of course a 59cm frame is a fairly normal size in the Netherlands so may boost the price a bit. The other issue is will they post to the UK, assuming you are UK based.



Unless you really want a pair of Zonda’s it seems like a lot of money.


----------



## BalkanExpress (24 Jan 2021)

Gunk said:


> Unless you really want a pair of Zonda’s it seems like a lot of money.



200 for the deltas, 100-160 for the Zondas, 150 for the frame, leaves 100-150 for the rest


----------



## Eziemnaik (25 Jan 2021)

I was thinking more like 400e


----------



## BalkanExpress (25 Jan 2021)

Eziemnaik said:


> I was thinking more like 400e



Still at 605 so If it hadn't been for Deltas you might well have grabbed it for 400


----------



## T4tomo (10 Mar 2021)

Carlton for someone with very long legs.

Looks vgc. 

Its a 25" frame / field gate


----------



## davidphilips (13 Mar 2021)

Can not believe that no one has snatched up this bike yet? Selling for £85 as cheap as an old bso some very nice bits on it and a bike that could be entered into a vintage show, with second hand bike prices at an all time high theres still some great deals about? https://www.gumtree.com/p/bicycles/raleigh-record-ace-57cm-frame-/1399269419


----------



## biggs682 (13 Mar 2021)

davidphilips said:


> Can not believe that no one has snatched up this bike yet? Selling for £85 as cheap as an old bso some very nice bits on it and a bike that could be entered into a vintage show, with second hand bike prices at an all time high theres still some great deals about? https://www.gumtree.com/p/bicycles/raleigh-record-ace-57cm-frame-/1399269419


If that's genuine then it's a good buy


----------



## DCLane (13 Mar 2021)

In NI and I'm not there for a bit or I'd be interested. Their movement restrictions may be the reason why it's not sold.


----------



## All uphill (20 Mar 2021)

Beautiful small Vitus in Taunton on Gumtree for £30!

Advertised as "vintage bike".

Search within 10 miles of Taunton.

Edit: now says for spares or repair


----------



## biggs682 (20 Mar 2021)

All uphill said:


> Beautiful small Vitus in Taunton on Gumtree for £30!
> 
> Advertised as "vintage bike".
> 
> ...



I wonder what repairs it needs ?


----------



## All uphill (20 Mar 2021)

biggs682 said:


> I wonder what repairs it needs ?


I'll ask.


----------



## All uphill (21 Mar 2021)

biggs682 said:


> I wonder what repairs it needs ?


I spoke to the vendor who said it rode fine but the gears were a bit funny. Unfortunately I was too late, he had already sold it for £25.
Someone got a bargain Vitus 979!


----------



## biggs682 (21 Mar 2021)

All uphill said:


> I spoke to the vendor who said it rode fine but the gears were a bit funny. Unfortunately I was too late, he had already sold it for £25.
> Someone got a bargain Vitus 979!


They certainly did


----------



## rogerzilla (23 Mar 2021)

Dawes Velo Sprint for £50 in Swindon.


View: https://www.facebook.com/marketplace/item/142070071057215/?ref=browse_tab&referral_code=marketplace_general&referral_story_type=general&tracking=%7B%22qid%22%3A%226942771296513411105%22%2C%22mf_story_key%22%3A%22989474222735689574%22%2C%22commerce_rank_obj%22%3A%22%7B%5C%22target_id%5C%22%3A989474222735689574%2C%5C%22target_type%5C%22%3A6%2C%5C%22primary_position%5C%22%3A10%2C%5C%22ranking_signature%5C%22%3A3330048067696066560%2C%5C%22commerce_channel%5C%22%3A501%2C%5C%22value%5C%22%3A2.4078795520588e-7%2C%5C%22upsell_type%5C%22%3A3515%2C%5C%22grouping_info%5C%22%3Anull%7D%22%2C%22lightning_feed_qid%22%3A%226942771013093696558%22%2C%22lightning_feed_ranking_signature%22%3A%225561238437861785600%22%7D


I can collect and store it if anyone really wants it.


----------



## Illaveago (23 Mar 2021)

The Cycle Centre brings back memories .


----------



## rogerzilla (29 Mar 2021)

A small Cannondale MTB from the classic early 90s period, only £100.


View: https://www.facebook.com/marketplace/item/449740379417257/?ref=browse_tab&referral_code=marketplace_general&referral_story_type=general&tracking=%7B%22qid%22%3A%226944959297759392218%22%2C%22mf_story_key%22%3A%22989506157137925251%22%2C%22commerce_rank_obj%22%3A%22%7B%5C%22target_id%5C%22%3A989506157137925251%2C%5C%22target_type%5C%22%3A6%2C%5C%22primary_position%5C%22%3A5%2C%5C%22ranking_signature%5C%22%3A8320592696037081088%2C%5C%22commerce_channel%5C%22%3A501%2C%5C%22value%5C%22%3A2.7100873188022e-7%2C%5C%22upsell_type%5C%22%3A3515%2C%5C%22grouping_info%5C%22%3Anull%7D%22%2C%22lightning_feed_qid%22%3A%226944959156136915721%22%2C%22lightning_feed_ranking_signature%22%3A%223364491192854118400%22%7D


----------



## rogerzilla (1 Apr 2021)

Maybe a bit new to be classic, but a twice-ridden Litespeed titanium with Dura-Ace for £1200 sounds cheap.


View: https://www.facebook.com/marketplace/item/161299485789422/?ref=browse_tab&referral_code=marketplace_general&referral_story_type=general&tracking=%7B%22qid%22%3A%226946053513787243599%22%2C%22mf_story_key%22%3A%22989437353563988766%22%2C%22commerce_rank_obj%22%3A%22%7B%5C%22target_id%5C%22%3A989437353563988766%2C%5C%22target_type%5C%22%3A6%2C%5C%22primary_position%5C%22%3A1%2C%5C%22ranking_signature%5C%22%3A7054640017410359296%2C%5C%22commerce_channel%5C%22%3A501%2C%5C%22value%5C%22%3A5.236321308219e-6%2C%5C%22upsell_type%5C%22%3A3515%2C%5C%22grouping_info%5C%22%3Anull%7D%22%2C%22lightning_feed_qid%22%3A%226946053470808369072%22%2C%22lightning_feed_ranking_signature%22%3A%224351473320265252864%22%7D


----------



## davidphilips (2 Apr 2021)

In Belfast a free raleigh bike. https://groups.freecycle.org/group/BelfastUK/posts/83712980/Bike - Raleigh


----------



## RamoRuon (9 Apr 2021)

davidphilips said:


> In Belfast a free raleigh bike. https://groups.freecycle.org/group/BelfastUK/posts/83712980/Bike - Raleigh



Hope it goes/went to a good home


----------



## Eziemnaik (18 Apr 2021)

https://www.lfgss.com/conversations/362591/
Neo retro for a tall person


----------



## rogerzilla (1 May 2021)

View: https://www.facebook.com/marketplace/item/147559693449720/?ref=search&referral_code=marketplace_search&referral_story_type=post&tracking=browse_serp%3A61971156-4bff-443b-a72a-860085b8cba3


Amazing condition for a 50 year old bag.


----------



## davidphilips (3 May 2021)

Holdsworth frame for £100 in Bangor, dont know any thing about Holdsworth so this may be a cheap or an expensive frame? Rear triangle looks like its been badly painted?

View: https://www.facebook.com/marketplace/item/171226728203724/?ref=browse_tab&referral_code=marketplace_top_picks&referral_story_type=top_picks&tracking=%7B%22qid%22%3A%226957991612812240341%22%2C%22mf_story_key%22%3A%22421565170589539040%22%2C%22commerce_rank_obj%22%3A%22%7B%5C%22target_id%5C%22%3A421565170589539040%2C%5C%22target_type%5C%22%3A6%2C%5C%22primary_position%5C%22%3A0%2C%5C%22ranking_signature%5C%22%3A4400181745505271808%2C%5C%22commerce_channel%5C%22%3A501%2C%5C%22value%5C%22%3A0%2C%5C%22upsell_type%5C%22%3A21%2C%5C%22grouping_info%5C%22%3Anull%7D%22%7D


----------



## DCLane (5 May 2021)

An orange Raleigh SBDU 853 frameset, which seems OK value at £220, in West Yorkshire: 
View: https://www.facebook.com/commerce/listing/503430154028474


----------



## midlife (5 May 2021)

I thought Raleigh Special Products frames had their own design of headbadge not the usual heron?


----------



## davidphilips (5 May 2021)

DCLane said:


> An orange Raleigh SBDU 853 frameset, which seems OK value at £220, in West Yorkshire:
> View: https://www.facebook.com/commerce/listing/503430154028474
> 
> 
> View attachment 587247



That looks great and very cheap for such a desirable frame, thats the sort of frame some one could buy build use as a bike for years and sell again in a few years for far more than the purchase price, know if it was near me i would snap it up.

Just a thought but would you not consider buying it David even if only to resale looks great.


----------



## DCLane (5 May 2021)

davidphilips said:


> Just a thought but would you not consider buying it David even if only to resale looks great.



I would if I had the space. Unfortunately I've lost my external storage space until post-Covid restrictions. 

Son no. 2's bikes are increasing in number, with at least one new team bike en route. I'm also storing a couple of bikes for people and things are getting damaged in my bike store - we counted 17 in there when there's only space for 12.


----------



## rogerzilla (7 May 2021)

View: https://www.facebook.com/marketplace/item/535449567455582/?ref=browse_tab&referral_code=marketplace_general&referral_story_type=general&tracking=%7B%22qid%22%3A%226959457832996245357%22%2C%22mf_story_key%22%3A%221134946450789936844%22%2C%22commerce_rank_obj%22%3A%22%7B%5C%22target_id%5C%22%3A1134946450789936844%2C%5C%22target_type%5C%22%3A6%2C%5C%22primary_position%5C%22%3A10%2C%5C%22ranking_signature%5C%22%3A4600790150253903872%2C%5C%22commerce_channel%5C%22%3A501%2C%5C%22value%5C%22%3A0.00017073862180496%2C%5C%22upsell_type%5C%22%3A4032%2C%5C%22grouping_info%5C%22%3Anull%7D%22%2C%22lightning_feed_qid%22%3A%226959457485124384710%22%2C%22lightning_feed_ranking_signature%22%3A%221899437187733127168%22%7D


Someone buy this before I do! Apart from the massive bar ends, it looks to have its original XT kit...and that colour scheme!


----------



## FishFright (7 May 2021)

Just seen this Carlton on FB's market place 

View: https://www.facebook.com/marketplace/item/286547403046321/?ref=browse_tab&referral_code=marketplace_top_picks&referral_story_type=top_picks&tracking=


----------



## midlife (7 May 2021)

Front mudguard looks suspiciously close to the downtube, maybe had a front ender?


----------



## rogerzilla (7 May 2021)

Yup, that looks bent (not in the £4 note sense, before I get sued)


----------



## Specialeyes (7 May 2021)

If you've got €80,000 to spare (I would, natch, but we're having an extension built.... ) you can pick up Fausto Coppi's Personal Bianchi Track Bike or a number of other interesting/priceless bikes, like Big Mig's 1995 TDF-winning TT bike.


----------



## rogerzilla (7 May 2021)

Specialeyes said:


> If you've got €80,000 to spare (I would, natch, but we're having an extension built.... ) you can pick up Fausto Coppi's Personal Bianchi Track Bike or a number of other interesting/priceless bikes, like Big Mig's 1995 TDF-winning TT bike.


59cm is my size...but I hate gluing tubs, so I'll pass


----------



## midlife (7 May 2021)

In 1946 wouldn't it have wooden rims?


----------



## carpenter (8 May 2021)

Specialeyes said:


> If you've got €80,000 to spare (I would, natch, but we're having an extension built.... ) you can pick up Fausto Coppi's Personal Bianchi Track Bike or a number of other interesting/priceless bikes, like Big Mig's 1995 TDF-winning TT bike.



Not so bad - if you subscribe to their newsletter, you can get 10 Euro off


----------



## davidphilips (20 May 2021)

Very cheap Vitus 99 looks like it only needs wheels? £100 ono in Belfast. 
View: https://www.facebook.com/marketplace/item/545809826803367/?ref=browse_tab&referral_code=marketplace_top_picks&referral_story_type=top_picks&tracking=%7B%22qid%22%3A%226964394115752999411%22%2C%22mf_story_key%22%3A%22945207250199624804%22%2C%22commerce_rank_obj%22%3A%22%7B%5C%22target_id%5C%22%3A945207250199624804%2C%5C%22target_type%5C%22%3A6%2C%5C%22primary_position%5C%22%3A0%2C%5C%22ranking_signature%5C%22%3A261945386753589248%2C%5C%22commerce_channel%5C%22%3A501%2C%5C%22value%5C%22%3A0%2C%5C%22upsell_type%5C%22%3A21%2C%5C%22grouping_info%5C%22%3Anull%7D%22%7D


----------



## biggs682 (20 May 2021)

davidphilips said:


> Very cheap Vitus 99 looks like it only needs wheels? £100 ono in Belfast.
> View: https://www.facebook.com/marketplace/item/545809826803367/?ref=browse_tab&referral_code=marketplace_top_picks&referral_story_type=top_picks&tracking=%7B%22qid%22%3A%226964394115752999411%22%2C%22mf_story_key%22%3A%22945207250199624804%22%2C%22commerce_rank_obj%22%3A%22%7B%5C%22target_id%5C%22%3A945207250199624804%2C%5C%22target_type%5C%22%3A6%2C%5C%22primary_position%5C%22%3A0%2C%5C%22ranking_signature%5C%22%3A261945386753589248%2C%5C%22commerce_channel%5C%22%3A501%2C%5C%22value%5C%22%3A0%2C%5C%22upsell_type%5C%22%3A21%2C%5C%22grouping_info%5C%22%3Anull%7D%22%7D



gone already


----------



## Cycleops (28 May 2021)

Another if you're near Belfast. Falcon Corsa in reasonable condition. Reynolds 500? On Gumtree, couldn't get a link. £50.


----------



## GuyBoden (31 May 2021)

A great value Reynolds 531c competition framed bike here on this forum for £120:

With Shimano 600 tricolor components too.

https://www.cyclechat.net/threads/£...-shimano-600-tricolor-components-60cm.275650/

(I'm selling due to making room for other bikes.)


----------



## rogerzilla (14 Jul 2021)

View: https://www.facebook.com/marketplace/item/148551820614780/?ref=browse_tab&referral_code=marketplace_general&referral_story_type=general&tracking=%7B%22qid%22%3A%226984798865678406792%22%2C%22mf_story_key%22%3A%22989579932927375556%22%2C%22commerce_rank_obj%22%3A%22%7B%5C%22target_id%5C%22%3A989579932927375556%2C%5C%22target_type%5C%22%3A6%2C%5C%22primary_position%5C%22%3A35%2C%5C%22ranking_signature%5C%22%3A6824441487015542784%2C%5C%22commerce_channel%5C%22%3A501%2C%5C%22value%5C%22%3A8.6635073664025e-5%2C%5C%22upsell_type%5C%22%3A3515%2C%5C%22grouping_info%5C%22%3Anull%7D%22%2C%22lightning_feed_qid%22%3A%226984798427760149327%22%2C%22lightning_feed_ranking_signature%22%3A%221960444642667266048%22%7D


----------



## southcoast (22 Jul 2021)

Any thoughts on this one, is it a Falcon, if so what?

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/164965901549


----------



## midlife (22 Jul 2021)

Doesn’t remind me of any Falcon Model I can think of. Demi course built for bar end shifters.


----------



## davidphilips (29 Jul 2021)




----------



## gaijintendo (29 Jul 2021)

davidphilips said:


> View attachment 601472


Watch out! THERES A BICYCLE SERIAL KILLER OUT THERE! *purchases yellow kryptonite lock*


----------



## T4tomo (29 Jul 2021)

davidphilips said:


> View attachment 601472


126mm or 130mm OLN?


----------



## southcoast (29 Jul 2021)

T4tomo said:


> 126mm or 130mm OLN?



I would say cold set to about 3ft lol


----------



## rogerzilla (31 Jul 2021)

View: https://www.facebook.com/marketplace/item/345538150569428?ref=search&referral_code=marketplace_search&referral_story_type=post&tracking=browse_serp%3A39d28944-3ad7-4c18-bb49-620f0f8c811d


A Grifter, the Chopper-killer. Look at the size of that dork disc!


----------



## neil_merseyside (31 Jul 2021)

rogerzilla said:


> A Grifter, the Chopper-killer. Look at the size of that dork disc!


£250! Just needs a clean


----------



## rogerzilla (31 Jul 2021)

They're getting expensive now. Not Chopper-expensive, but £500+ for a restored one.


----------



## T4tomo (8 Aug 2021)

Tidy looking CB in a nice colour down the road from me

View: https://www.facebook.com/marketplace/item/3893897377387611/?ref=facebook_story_share


----------



## biggs682 (8 Aug 2021)

@T4tomo that looks like a nice bike


----------



## T4tomo (8 Aug 2021)

biggs682 said:


> @T4tomo that looks like a nice bike


It does, I'd be tempted if I hadn't recently got the Holdsworth (and a Peugeot!) It looks a tad small for me anyway


----------



## biggs682 (8 Aug 2021)

T4tomo said:


> It does, I'd be tempted if I hadn't recently got the Holdsworth (and a Peugeot!) It looks a tad small for me anyway


All good reasons


----------



## southcoast (12 Aug 2021)

Rare to see these new old stock. 

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/203554258547?hash=item2f64c77e73:g:EkMAAOSwNW9hESTR


----------



## Cycleops (16 Aug 2021)

Bit untidy with newer wheels but gotta be worth forty eight notes, large frame in Preston on Gumtree:


----------



## Moon bunny (17 Aug 2021)

Nice mixte:

View: https://en-gb.facebook.com/marketplace/item/214781967258725/?ref=search&referral_code=marketplace_search&referral_story_type=post


----------



## Eziemnaik (17 Sep 2021)

https://steel-vintage.com/look-kg196-c-record-210826-01-18

Tempted to offer spare kidney for it


----------



## biggs682 (17 Sep 2021)

Eziemnaik said:


> https://steel-vintage.com/look-kg196-c-record-210826-01-18
> 
> Tempted to offer spare kidney for it


@woodbutchmaster


----------



## Kempstonian (17 Sep 2021)

Costs twice as much as my car is worth and my car is ten years newer. I think I'll pass on this one.


----------



## BalkanExpress (17 Sep 2021)

Eziemnaik said:


> https://steel-vintage.com/look-kg196-c-record-210826-01-18
> 
> Tempted to offer spare kidney for it



there are 5 of them on leboncoin.fr and (almost) all for less than the value of @Kempstonian ‘s car


----------



## woodbutchmaster (18 Sep 2021)

biggs682 said:


> @woodbutchmaster


Only just checked my emails ....hmm ! dream machine in more ways than one. Not sure if l would have the nerve to ride it though and l would definitely look a shade mismatched in my cut off Levi"s and scruffy trainers. 
The good news is that seeing as l am in France l can buy one for a fraction of that price...check these three out , they range in price from €1600 to €2000 all negotiable 
















Now, now ...no drooling !


biggs682 said:


> @woodbutchmaster


----------



## rogerzilla (20 Oct 2021)

View: https://www.facebook.com/marketplace/item/4471295802937458/?ref=browse_tab&referral_code=marketplace_top_picks&referral_story_type=top_picks&tracking=%7B%22qid%22%3A%22-7566991439075830784%22%2C%22mf_story_key%22%3A%22749870180599417471%22%2C%22commerce_rank_obj%22%3A%22%7B%5C%22target_id%5C%22%3A749870180599417471%2C%5C%22target_type%5C%22%3A6%2C%5C%22primary_position%5C%22%3A0%2C%5C%22ranking_signature%5C%22%3A8529849902199472128%2C%5C%22commerce_channel%5C%22%3A501%2C%5C%22value%5C%22%3A0%2C%5C%22upsell_type%5C%22%3A21%2C%5C%22grouping_info%5C%22%3Anull%7D%22%7D


Mk2 Chopper for £300


----------



## BalkanExpress (2 Nov 2021)

Calling @woodbutchmaster , may be a fraction large…

https://www.leboncoin.fr/velos/2063607295.htm


----------



## biggs682 (2 Nov 2021)

BalkanExpress said:


> Calling @woodbutchmaster , may be a fraction large…
> 
> https://www.leboncoin.fr/velos/2063607295.htm


Will have to stretch himself


----------



## woodbutchmaster (2 Nov 2021)

BalkanExpress said:


> Calling @woodbutchmaster , may be a fraction large…
> 
> https://www.leboncoin.fr/velos/2063607295.htm


Haha , yes l did see it and mightily tempted but it is definitely to big for little old vertically challenged me 
Thanks for the heads up though , l will keep looking but l guess piste riders are generally quite big (by my standards)


----------



## woodbutchmaster (3 Nov 2021)

woodbutchmaster said:


> Haha , yes l did see it and mightily tempted but it is definitely to big for little old vertically challenged me
> Thanks for the heads up though , l will keep looking but l guess piste riders are generally quite big (by my standards)


I forgot to say that l am 1.69 in my socks. On the brighter side Julian Alaphilippe rides a *52cm S-Works Tarmac SL7. *and he is only two or three cm. taller,


----------



## rogerzilla (7 Nov 2021)

Nigel Dean with nice kit for £175 near me 
View: https://www.facebook.com/marketplace/item/1177571926101759/?ref=browse_tab&referral_code=marketplace_top_picks&referral_story_type=top_picks&tracking=%7B%22qid%22%3A%22-7457503170695052601%22%2C%22mf_story_key%22%3A%221046831459452477301%22%2C%22commerce_rank_obj%22%3A%22%7B%5C%22target_id%5C%22%3A1046831459452477301%2C%5C%22target_type%5C%22%3A6%2C%5C%22primary_position%5C%22%3A0%2C%5C%22ranking_signature%5C%22%3A6617950029338378240%2C%5C%22commerce_channel%5C%22%3A501%2C%5C%22value%5C%22%3A0%2C%5C%22upsell_type%5C%22%3A21%2C%5C%22grouping_info%5C%22%3Anull%7D%22%7D


Not the best colour, but I like a Dean.


----------



## biggs682 (7 Nov 2021)

rogerzilla said:


> Nigel Dean with nice kit for £175 near me
> View: https://www.facebook.com/marketplace/item/1177571926101759/?ref=browse_tab&referral_code=marketplace_top_picks&referral_story_type=top_picks&tracking=%7B%22qid%22%3A%22-7457503170695052601%22%2C%22mf_story_key%22%3A%221046831459452477301%22%2C%22commerce_rank_obj%22%3A%22%7B%5C%22target_id%5C%22%3A1046831459452477301%2C%5C%22target_type%5C%22%3A6%2C%5C%22primary_position%5C%22%3A0%2C%5C%22ranking_signature%5C%22%3A6617950029338378240%2C%5C%22commerce_channel%5C%22%3A501%2C%5C%22value%5C%22%3A0%2C%5C%22upsell_type%5C%22%3A21%2C%5C%22grouping_info%5C%22%3Anull%7D%22%7D
> 
> 
> Not the best colour, but I like a Dean.




That seams expensive considering seat post is seized


----------



## rogerzilla (7 Nov 2021)

biggs682 said:


> That seams expensive considering seat post is seized


Yeah, a bit unfortunate that. I'd make a cheeky offer and hope it's one of those very short ones, therefore easy to saw and collapse. I had to do that on a micro-scale in the summer on a set of Brompton rear bushes that had welded themselves to the frame!


----------



## DCLane (11 Nov 2021)

Two vintage bikes in Sandy, Beds for £40 on Facebook (Vintage Bicycles UK - For Sale / Swap / Wanted FB group):


View: https://www.facebook.com/groups/vintagebicyclesuksales/permalink/1511984579175062/?sale_post_id=1511984579175062


----------



## biggs682 (11 Nov 2021)

DCLane said:


> Two vintage bikes in Sandy, Beds for £40 on Facebook (Vintage Bicycles UK - For Sale / Swap / Wanted FB group):
> 
> 
> View: https://www.facebook.com/groups/vintagebicyclesuksales/permalink/1511984579175062/?sale_post_id=1511984579175062




He is always selling bikes


----------



## biggs682 (11 Nov 2021)

DCLane said:


> Two vintage bikes in Sandy, Beds for £40 on Facebook (Vintage Bicycles UK - For Sale / Swap / Wanted FB group):
> 
> 
> View: https://www.facebook.com/groups/vintagebicyclesuksales/permalink/1511984579175062/?sale_post_id=1511984579175062




Just been looking at them


----------



## DCLane (24 Nov 2021)

On the Facebook group Vintage Bicycles UK - For Sale / Swap / Wanted and looks good value for £40


----------



## Venod (9 Dec 2021)

Merlin a Bob Jackson built frame.


View: https://www.facebook.com/commerce/listing/597967541448882/?media_id=0&ref=share_attachment


----------



## midlife (9 Dec 2021)

Interesting Capella lugs, maybe some that Carlton flogged off when they closed...


----------



## biggs682 (9 Dec 2021)

Venod said:


> Merlin a Bob Jackson built frame.
> 
> 
> View: https://www.facebook.com/commerce/listing/597967541448882/?media_id=0&ref=share_attachment



I have bought from that seller and he gets a few interesting bike at very good prices


----------



## DCLane (20 Dec 2021)

£40 for a vintage Ian Hughes in Stevenage, which seems a bargain: 
View: https://www.facebook.com/commerce/listing/4824045304319420


----------



## biggs682 (20 Dec 2021)

Interesting that @DCLane


----------



## avecReynolds531 (22 Dec 2021)

Nice lugged 531 Swinnerton road path/ track bike with lovely twin plate fork crown. Seller asking £100: in County Down, posting/ courier available. https://www.lfgss.com/conversations/371160/#comment16319939


----------



## BalkanExpress (24 Dec 2021)

Calling @woodbutchmaster 

https://www.subito.it/biciclette/vitus-992-ovoid-mantova-407549523.htm


----------



## woodbutchmaster (24 Dec 2021)

BalkanExpress said:


> Calling @woodbutchmaster
> 
> https://www.subito.it/biciclette/vitus-992-ovoid-mantova-407549523.htm


Very nice, great bike to ride .....here's mine


----------



## FrothNinja (28 Dec 2021)

If this was a couple of hundred mile further north I'd have a crack at it
https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/15476947...,osub=osub,crd=crd,segname=segname,chnl=mkcid


----------



## avecReynolds531 (29 Dec 2021)

Nice Falcon town bike (beautiful head badge), the seller states possibly from the 50s. Near Reading for £35, needing 2 brake cables and a chain.
https://www.lfgss.com/conversations/371316/#comment16327431


----------



## alchurch (29 Dec 2021)

Interesting thread. Round tubes, shiny alloy crankset, large flanged hubs, in my eyes there is nothing today to match that beauty


----------



## Specialeyes (29 Dec 2021)

FrothNinja said:


> If this was a couple of hundred mile further north I'd have a crack at it
> https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/154769479508?mkevt=1&mkpid=0&emsid=e11021.m43.l1120&mkcid=7&ch=osgood&euid=f9436b5ae4814f34a17ae19ccc998189&bu=43047002575&ut=RU&osub=-1~1&crd=20211228031809&segname=11021&sojTags=ch=ch,bu=bu,ut=ut,osub=osub,crd=crd,segname=segname,chnl=mkcid


The description on that sounds like me: "pedals and stops but needs work"! 

With collection-only on the Sussex coast they're really restricting the range of potential buyers


----------



## FrothNinja (30 Dec 2021)

Specialeyes said:


> collection-only on the Sussex coast they're really restricting the range of potential buyers


Could be worse, they could be on the Caithness coast


----------



## Venod (4 Jan 2022)

I would have had this if it was a smaller frame, a bargain for someone.

https://www.facebook.com/marketplace/item/5142591975774696/


----------



## biggs682 (4 Jan 2022)

Venod said:


> I would have had this if it was a smaller frame, a bargain for someone.
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/marketplace/item/5142591975774696/


Too far away for me


----------



## DCLane (4 Jan 2022)

biggs682 said:


> Too far away for me



It's about 20 minutes from me. Just saying ...


----------



## avecReynolds531 (6 Jan 2022)

One of the nicest frames I've seen: a beautiful Italian-made Cascarsi in Columbus Genius, and timeless red and chrome. 
Said to have been built by Andrea Pesenti (Cinelli Laser). 
In London at £175: https://www.lfgss.com/conversations/371462/#comment16336996


----------



## davidphilips (15 Jan 2022)

Very strange looking bike in Lisburn area, N/Ireland with 2 top tubes? £75.
https://www.facebook.com/marketplac...place_top_picks&referral_story_type=top_picks


----------



## woodbutchmaster (18 Jan 2022)

Whats the verdict ? asking price is €25


----------



## biggs682 (18 Jan 2022)

woodbutchmaster said:


> Whats the verdict ? asking price is €25
> View attachment 627222



Personally i wouldn't


----------



## woodbutchmaster (18 Jan 2022)

biggs682 said:


> Personally i wouldn't


my sentiment precisely


----------



## Illaveago (18 Jan 2022)

woodbutchmaster said:


> my sentiment precisely


Wouldn't you get more for the parts alone ?
Is the down tube bent ?


----------



## Kempstonian (19 Jan 2022)

Buy it for the parts and sell the frame for a tenner.


----------



## davidphilips (19 Jan 2022)

Yes worth buying for the parts either to reuse or sell and make a profit, only a guess but the chainset could sell for at least £20, brake calipers maybe £5 or £10 and the wing nuts on the front wheel could go for any thing from 3 to £30? Then theres the wheels and saddlebag.
Seems a pity to break a bike for bits but perhaps better to reuse some of the parts to keep another bike or bikes on the road than see it go to scrap?


----------



## Venod (19 Jan 2022)

Woodrup for not a lot of money.

https://www.facebook.com/marketplace/item/1076145926561477/


----------



## biggs682 (19 Jan 2022)

Venod said:


> Woodrup for not a lot of money.
> 
> 
> View: https://www.facebook.com/commerce/listing/669974887688732/?media_id=0&ref=share_attachment



Gone already


----------



## Venod (19 Jan 2022)

biggs682 said:


> Gone already


Edited link.


----------



## biggs682 (19 Jan 2022)

Venod said:


> Edited link.


Bargain but too far for me


----------



## DCLane (19 Jan 2022)

biggs682 said:


> Bargain but too far for me



Same for me at the moment, too much work on.


----------



## avecReynolds531 (8 Feb 2022)

Interesting Peugeot cyclo-cross bike in Columbus Brain tubing: https://www.lfgss.com/conversations/356652/#comment15649425


----------



## avecReynolds531 (17 Feb 2022)

52cm VSF Fahrrad Manufaktuur TX-1000: quality German steel touring bike in excellent condition & high spec- with Rohloff, Magura, Tubus, SP dynamo with BM lights, Schwalbe, SKS, etc

Offered at £900 in West Lothian: https://forum.cyclinguk.org/viewtopic.php?t=149781

The seller also has another FM bike for sale.


----------



## avecReynolds531 (22 Feb 2022)

Not often seen here in UK: a stunning custom Rivendell. Really beautiful frameset & quality specification. 
Someone will get a special bike: https://www.lfgss.com/conversations/330747/#comment16409695


----------



## midlife (22 Feb 2022)

Is that just the frame ?


----------



## woodbutchmaster (22 Feb 2022)

midlife said:


> Is that just the frame ?


Looks like just the frame for £900 or complete bike as per photo for £1800 .....l bet that figure is open for negotiations


----------



## avecReynolds531 (22 Feb 2022)

woodbutchmaster said:


> Looks like just the frame for £900 or complete bike as per photo for £1800 .....l bet that figure is open for negotiations


I think the current Rivendell seller is asking £825 for the frameset. Agree it's negotiable. 

They make a case for it being collectible- there's a good article here outlining the company influence & history: https://www.renehersecycles.com/1995-rivendell-turning-the-tide/

Very rare here, highly regarded in the US. I like the ideas & designs. A similar new custom Rivendell frameset is $2800.


----------



## avecReynolds531 (13 Mar 2022)

Koga Signature - quality custom touring bike in excellent condition (2018), XT, Brooks, Carradice, etc

In excellent condition, offers around £900 in Chester: https://forum.cyclinguk.org/viewtopic.php?t=150121


----------



## Venod (18 Mar 2022)

This is nice if it's your thing. Ignore the warning and click the link.


View: https://www.facebook.com/groups/194934414022391/permalink/2053275661521581/?sale_post_id=2053275661521581


----------



## Hover Fly (20 Mar 2022)

Venod said:


> This is nice if it's your thing. Ignore the warning and click the link.
> 
> 
> View: https://www.facebook.com/groups/194934414022391/permalink/2053275661521581/?sale_post_id=2053275661521581






> Private
> Only members can see who's in the group and what they post.


----------



## BalkanExpress (12 Apr 2022)

Merckx is giving away his old cobble stones…

https://www.2ememain.be/v/jardin-terrasse/gravier-rochers-caillasse/m1830583915-paves-gratuit








Ohh….Jonathan……sorry,


----------



## bagpuss (16 Apr 2022)

Got to love this. Listed as a 1960 tri-ange


----------



## Reynard (16 Apr 2022)

bagpuss said:


> Got to love this. Listed as a 1960 tri-ange
> 
> View attachment 640425



I think mine is still on the loft somewhere... A bit more bashed that that one though, I'm afraid.


----------



## Illaveago (17 Apr 2022)

bagpuss said:


> Got to love this. Listed as a 1960 tri-ange
> 
> View attachment 640425



What size frame is it ?


----------



## Illaveago (17 Apr 2022)

bagpuss said:


> Got to love this. Listed as a 1960 tri-ange
> 
> View attachment 640425



I've got a picture from the 50's of me riding a similar thing on a rough track . I can remember complaining as it was difficult because of the rough ground .


----------



## bagpuss (17 Apr 2022)

Not sure ,but it is not carbon fibre . Step though design though


----------



## newfhouse (17 Apr 2022)

Fixed wheel FTW.


----------



## Nibor (21 Apr 2022)

Not mine spotted on Facebook rather lovely for the money https://www.facebook.com/marketplace/item/626283892266398/


----------



## BalkanExpress (27 Apr 2022)

Calling @woodbutchmaster , I seem to recall you looking for one of these at some point,?

https://www.leboncoin.fr/vi/2153411151.htm#xtor=ES-3999-[MYSRCH]


----------



## biggs682 (27 Apr 2022)

BalkanExpress said:


> Calling @woodbutchmaster , I seem to recall you looking for one of these at some point,?
> 
> https://www.leboncoin.fr/vi/2153411151.htm#xtor=ES-3999-[MYSRCH]



That's rather nice


----------



## GeekDadZoid (9 May 2022)

If I hadn't spent up on my other projects then I probably would have bought this, but looks like a reasonable price for a Super Galaxy from 1991.

https://www.facebook.com/marketplace/item/760212328487138/


----------



## DCLane (12 May 2022)

A 1952 Reg Harris for the bargain price of £100 in South Northamptonshire - @biggs682 ? - too far for me or I'd have it: 
View: https://www.facebook.com/groups/vintagebicyclesuksales/permalink/1634957066877812/


----------



## biggs682 (12 May 2022)

@DCLane happy to collect if not too far away, It came up on my Facebook last night


----------



## DCLane (12 May 2022)

Instant bike over-load in Selby, Yorkshire: 220-250 bikes for £4200 -


View: https://www.facebook.com/groups/vintagebicyclesuksales/permalink/1635905196782999/?sale_post_id=1635905196782999


----------



## gaijintendo (12 May 2022)

DCLane said:


> Instant bike over-load in Selby, Yorkshire: 220-250 bikes for £4200 -
> 
> 
> View: https://www.facebook.com/groups/vintagebicyclesuksales/permalink/1635905196782999/?sale_post_id=1635905196782999




That reminds me of those news stories about people near Oxford who habitually nick bikes.

It also reminds me of the dread of not immediately finding your bike at a city Train station in Japan.

Wonder what the scrap value would be...


----------



## FrothNinja (12 May 2022)

DCLane said:


> Instant bike over-load in Selby, Yorkshire: 220-250 bikes for £4200 -
> 
> 
> View: https://www.facebook.com/groups/vintagebicyclesuksales/permalink/1635905196782999/?sale_post_id=1635905196782999




Unless some of the flasher models were in good nick, I suspect one would struggle to break even after costs


----------



## Reynard (12 May 2022)

I wonder if these belong to the same guy who floods the listings on the 'bay with massive job lots of things...


----------



## RamoRuon (13 May 2022)

GeekDadZoid said:


> If I hadn't spent up on my other projects then I probably would have bought this, but looks like a reasonable price for a Super Galaxy from 1991.
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/marketplace/item/760212328487138/


Same, trying to build up a Straggler ATM, otherwise I'd've been all over that. Barely 10 mins from me, as well.


----------



## DCLane (21 May 2022)

YMCA in Pontefract has a large size Raleigh Pursuit which looks in decent condition for £40.

No photos as SWMBO was with me on our anniversary weekend away and I'd have been scowled at


----------



## biggs682 (22 May 2022)

Not ultra vintage but looks like an ultra bargain a Geordie Dave Yates 


View: https://www.facebook.com/groups/vintagebicyclesuksales/permalink/1642468376126681/


----------



## wafter (25 Jun 2022)

Not my bag but I spotted this Raleigh Dynatech in Enfield for £90...


----------



## wafter (29 Jun 2022)

A couple from FB:

Raleigh 20, £25, Ascot
Raleigh Traveller, £50, knutsford


----------



## wafter (12 Jul 2022)

Nice looking small wafty 70's Raleigh town bike in winchester, gratis (FB).


----------



## wafter (22 Jul 2022)

A few more dredged from the bowels of FB:

Kid's 47cm Raleigh Racer, £40, Manchester
Nameless vintage Raleigh gent's town bike, £10, Lincolnshire
Nameless steel Bianchi, £225, Redruth


----------



## GeekDadZoid (22 Jul 2022)

wafter said:


> A few more dredged from the bowels of FB:
> 
> Kid's 47cm Raleigh Racer, £40, Manchester
> Nameless vintage Raleigh gent's town bike, £10, Lincolnshire
> Nameless steel Bianchi, £225, Redruth



That Raleigh town bike has to be a Superbe with the full chain case and fork lock. 

Bargain at that price.


----------



## Poacher (22 Jul 2022)

wafter said:


> A few more dredged from the bowels of FB:
> 
> Kid's 47cm Raleigh Racer, £40, Manchester
> Nameless vintage Raleigh gent's town bike, £10, Lincolnshire
> Nameless steel Bianchi, £225, Redruth



I know we're all just "oop north" to you southerners, but I can assure you that Lancaster is rather a long way from Lincolnshire!


----------



## wafter (22 Jul 2022)

Poacher said:


> I know we're all just "oop north" to you southerners, but I can assure you that Lancaster is rather a long way from Lincolnshire!



In my head they both begin with "L" and are miles away.. I have a mate that lives near one of them whom I'll probably be visiting soon - I'd best get it right on that occasion


----------



## GeekDadZoid (22 Jul 2022)

Another Tandem, this one a Saxon in Norwich

https://www.i-bidder.com/en-gb/auct...0716/lot-9ffc162b-c9da-4a7e-859b-aed90161d308


----------



## biggs682 (23 Jul 2022)

Every cyclist should have a tandem


----------



## woodbutchmaster (23 Jul 2022)

biggs682 said:


> Every cyclist should have a tandem



My brother in law had one years ago ....how come l always ended up at the rear with a fascinating view of his back


----------



## davidphilips (23 Jul 2022)

woodbutchmaster said:


> My brother in law had one years ago ....how come l always ended up at the rear with a fascinating view of his back



LOL, remember seeing this picture a few years ago not a tandem but maybe same sort of view?


----------



## woodbutchmaster (23 Jul 2022)

davidphilips said:


> LOL, remember seeing this picture a few years ago not a tandem but maybe same sort of view?



Pretty much , brother in law is a 6'2'' slightly overweight Yorkshire bloke and l am 5'7" skinny Lincolnshire "Yellowbelly"


----------



## RamoRuon (29 Jul 2022)

davidphilips said:


> LOL, remember seeing this picture a few years ago not a tandem but maybe same sort of view?


Poor lass, that's child cruelty surely?! Where's Esther Rantzen when you need her  ?!


----------



## DCLane (7 Aug 2022)

In the window of the bike shop next door to our current morning coffee ride in the Vendée there's a Look in their window. It's the 2003 KG381 Tour de France edition limitee, although with an incorrect stem and Ultegra 6700 shifters rather than the Dura-Ace 7800 it would have originally been supplied with. Gold Campag Shamal wheels, special edition black/gold carbon crankset. The shop's wanting 550 Euro's.






I can't get a link of what it should be as I'm on my phone, but it looks a decent price.


----------



## biggs682 (7 Aug 2022)

DCLane said:


> In the window of the bike shop next door to our current morning coffee ride in the Vendée there's a Look in their window. It's the 2003 KG381 Tour de France edition limiter, although with an incorrect stem and Ultegra 6700 shifters rather than the Dura-Ace 7800 it would have originally been supplied with. Gold Campag Shamal wheels, special edition black/gold carbon crankset. The shop's wanting 550 Euro's.
> 
> View attachment 656091
> 
> ...



That's a very good price indeed shame about the distance
@woodbutchmaster


----------



## Coast (7 Aug 2022)

Very nice and a fair price in my mind. Too far away which is probably a good thing as if it was on my local ride I’d have been tempted to have a closer look and no doubt end up lightening my already light bank balance 😊


----------



## netman (7 Aug 2022)

DCLane said:


> In the window of the bike shop next door to our current morning coffee ride in the Vendée there's a Look in their window. It's the 2003 KG381 Tour de France edition limiter, although with an incorrect stem and Ultegra 6700 shifters rather than the Dura-Ace 7800 it would have originally been supplied with. Gold Campag Shamal wheels, special edition black/gold carbon crankset. The shop's wanting 550 Euro's.
> 
> View attachment 656091
> 
> ...



Ohh, tres chic n'est pas? All I can see online is only 300 made - looks like a bargain and would be coming home with me if I was there!


----------



## DCLane (7 Aug 2022)

@biggs682 @Coast and @netman - you're not trying hard enough to dissuade me 

Our only issues would be we're already full on the return journey, together with working out import tax costs.


----------



## woodbutchmaster (7 Aug 2022)

biggs682 said:


> That's a very good price indeed shame about the distance
> @woodbutchmaster



Yes we are about 300 km apart. Hell of a bike though !!


----------



## woodbutchmaster (7 Aug 2022)

biggs682 said:


> That's a very good price indeed shame about the distance
> @woodbutchmaster



There are a few around , l wouldn't mind popping down to Nice for this ...https://www.leboncoin.fr/velos/2194769103.htm


----------



## Coast (7 Aug 2022)

DCLane said:


> @biggs682 @Coast and @netman - you're not trying hard enough to dissuade me
> 
> Our only issues would be we're already full on the return journey, together with working out import tax costs.



Sometimes you just have to work out the little obstacles to deliver the right result 😀

Seriously I’d be hard pressed not to come home with it.


----------



## biggs682 (7 Aug 2022)

Coast said:


> Sometimes you just have to work out the little obstacles to deliver the right result 😀
> 
> Seriously I’d be hard pressed not to come home with it.



Yes totally agree bought many a bike on holiday


----------



## DCLane (9 Aug 2022)

Having organised transport for the Look above I went this morning and it's sold. Ah well.


----------



## Coast (9 Aug 2022)

DCLane said:


> Having organised transport for the Look above I went this morning and it's sold. Ah well.



Aah well. Somethings aren’t meant to be. Nice spot all the same.


----------



## wafter (16 Aug 2022)

Lovely looking Raleigh Superbe on FB muppetplace in Hyde, £175..








Also a dirt cheap, apparently serviceable later-spec Raleigh Touriste in London for £40 - if my Routier didn't have such sentimental value I'd seriously be considering an upgrade:


----------



## wafter (16 Aug 2022)

Decent looking Randonneur for giants in Stoke on Trent for £220..


----------



## wafter (29 Aug 2022)

More from Muppetplace - seems a proper mecca for old-skool bargain hunters currently - certainly at the lower end of the market:

'70s-man-about-town-tastic Raleigh Traveller, Bracknell, £25
https://www.facebook.com/marketplace/item/593297942275477






Lady-version with a shifty hub for £20 in Oxford:







A similar if perhaps a bit tattier Esquire, Radstock, £25 - reckon that would make an excellen pub bike..







Another in Swindon for £45:







A gorgeous old-skool wafty gent's town bike in Nottingham for £85 - probably not as old as it looks mind. tbh if I had the space I'd have this in a heartbeat 







Similarly a nice old Raleigh Wayfarer in Sunderland for a ton:







Raleigh Pioneer Quest, Witney, £70. Not a super-bargain, but looks like a solid workhorse for not a lot of money:


----------



## simongt (30 Aug 2022)

Seeing all that chrome on the older Raleighs brings back 'orrible memories of hours spent with a rag and a tube of chrome cleaner - !


----------



## DCLane (21 Sep 2022)

Free vintage frame and components - must be collected from Oxford before this weekend: 
View: https://www.facebook.com/groups/vintagebicyclesuksales/permalink/1730882397285278/


----------



## matticus (22 Sep 2022)

DCLane said:


> Free vintage frame and components - must be collected from Oxford before this weekend:
> View: https://www.facebook.com/groups/vintagebicyclesuksales/permalink/1730882397285278/




(Not on FB right now, but) if @wafter doesn't want it, it's probably not worth me looking!!


----------



## wafter (22 Sep 2022)

matticus said:


> (Not on FB right now, but) if @wafter doesn't want it, it's probably not worth me looking!!



Thanks for the thought - looks like someone's beaten me too it, and in any case it's probably mostly a bit old / obscure for me to make use of


----------



## GuyBoden (5 Oct 2022)

1990's Raleigh Ti Dyna Tech refurb for £1100.

https://www.lfgss.com/conversations/380375/


----------



## midlife (5 Oct 2022)

I thought Dynatech were Raleigh's take on bonded frames?


----------



## davidphilips (6 Oct 2022)

GuyBoden said:


> 1990's Raleigh Ti Dyna Tech refurb for £1100.
> 
> https://www.lfgss.com/conversations/380375/
> 
> View attachment 663442



Any of the Dyna tech titanium frames i remember had a very broad down tube and are highly sought after? if its a full titanium framed non bonded Dyna tech with a modern ultegra group set then perhaps wwwworth near the asking price?
Only thing i remember about the solid framed early raleighs where how much flex there was in the frames due to the poor quality of the titanium used, perhaps its an early version before they used a larger down tube?


----------



## matticus (6 Oct 2022)

midlife said:


> I thought Dynatech were Raleigh's take on bonded frames?



No, I think they used the brand to sell a variety of "hi tec, cutting edge" bikes. I DID have a TI-bonded "Dynatech": the tubing was v similar diameters to '80s steel frames (IMO). It did have some flex, my newer Ti Airborne has less - but i think has fatter tubes!
Also note the bonded ones had steel rear triangle. (Perhaps that's why they painted them?)

n.b. I'm no expert on the things, my Dad got the bike for me from a friend, I couldn't even say what they sold for!

It was an excellent ride. Did my first PBP on it, and many other happy miles together ...


----------



## biggs682 (6 Oct 2022)

3 finds all a bit far away from me

A Harlow Don Farrell
https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/31417097...ReVT1a&var=&widget_ver=artemis&media=IG_STORY

A Featch ?????

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/28498764...ReVT1a&var=&widget_ver=artemis&media=IG_STORY

A Crowborough unknown

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/27548727...ReVT1a&var=&widget_ver=artemis&media=IG_STORY


----------



## midlife (6 Oct 2022)

Featch is the username of Andy Thompson on Retrobike.


----------



## biggs682 (6 Oct 2022)

midlife said:


> Featch is the username of Andy Thompson on Retrobike.


I thought it was Fetch ? 
But just checked and it is @Featch 
Nicely specced bike as well


----------



## biggs682 (7 Oct 2022)

A Weymouth Holdsworth
https://www.facebook.com/marketplace/item/445695084280727/

A Carnforth Bespoke which I rather like 
https://www.facebook.com/marketplace/item/618386626512093/


----------



## GuyBoden (8 Oct 2022)

matticus said:


> No, I think they used the brand to sell a variety of "hi tec, cutting edge" bikes. I DID have a TI-bonded "Dynatech": the tubing was v similar diameters to '80s steel frames (IMO). It did have some flex, my newer Ti Airborne has less - but i think has fatter tubes!
> Also note the bonded ones had steel rear triangle. (Perhaps that's why they painted them?)
> 
> n.b. I'm no expert on the things, my Dad got the bike for me from a friend, I couldn't even say what they sold for!
> ...





davidphilips said:


> Any of the Dyna tech titanium frames i remember had a very broad down tube and are highly sought after? if its a full titanium framed non bonded Dyna tech with a modern ultegra group set then perhaps wwwworth near the asking price?
> Only thing i remember about the solid framed early raleighs where how much flex there was in the frames due to the poor quality of the titanium used, perhaps its an early version before they used a larger down tube?


1997 Cat


----------



## wafter (10 Oct 2022)

Not sure if it's legitmately vintage, but thought it belonged in here:

Bianchi Forza, Smallish, Prescot, £250, FB Muppetplace

Not that I know much about these but it seems like a reasonable price for a steel frame with that name on it - the only thing that puts me off being the somewhat cheap looking unicrown fork..


----------



## wafter (11 Oct 2022)

Some more from FB muppetplace:

A lovely looking Raleigh Superbe, Crewe, £100 - ladies model but tbh if riding an old town bike you've already lost all respect from the cool kids so perfectly acceptable for everyone IMO!






Raleigh Randonneur, small frame, Brackley, £375 - Too much money and missing the original Brooks saddle / brown bar tape, however looks otherwise pretty original and in good nick. It's been on there since the dawn of time and were it a decent fit I'd be tempted to chuck them a low-ball offer..







Nigel Dean 22" Tour Ace, Romsey, £175 - not familiar with the brand / builder but it looks really nice for what it is. Could probably do with a new saddle and bar tape mind.


----------



## FrothNinja (11 Oct 2022)

wafter said:


> Some more from FB muppetplace:
> 
> A lovely looking Raleigh Superbe, Crewe, £100 - ladies model but tbh if riding an old town bike you've already lost all respect from the cool kids so perfectly acceptable for everyone IMO!
> 
> ...



Tubular foam on the Dean's bars - I've still got it on my Centurion. 30 years old and still works though it is about ready to be replaced. Always found it really comfortable compared to tape


----------



## Jameshow (11 Oct 2022)

wafter said:


> Some more from FB muppetplace:
> 
> A lovely looking Raleigh Superbe, Crewe, £100 - ladies model but tbh if riding an old town bike you've already lost all respect from the cool kids so perfectly acceptable for everyone IMO!
> 
> ...



Could do with a new saddle! 

You bet!! 

Nice bike though....


----------



## Sallar55 (11 Oct 2022)

An old trike with a famous badge


----------



## GeekDadZoid (12 Oct 2022)

Lovely looking Tandem in Gloucester, I would have snapped up if it was closer.

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/334589047126


----------



## midlife (13 Oct 2022)

wafter said:


> Some more from FB muppetplace:
> 
> A lovely looking Raleigh Superbe, Crewe, £100 - ladies model but tbh if riding an old town bike you've already lost all respect from the cool kids so perfectly acceptable for everyone IMO!
> 
> ...


Nigel Dean. Ex pro rider, moved into the bike game. Did race frames as, well as tourers but his touring frames stuck a chord and are well regarded.


----------



## wafter (4 Dec 2022)

Raleigh Record Ace, £50, Loughton, FB Muppetplace


----------



## biggs682 (4 Dec 2022)

wafter said:


> Raleigh Record Ace, £50, Loughton, FB Muppetplace



Looks good as well


----------



## wafter (4 Dec 2022)

biggs682 said:


> Looks good as well



Yeah, not a minter but I thought it looked alright for the asking


----------



## biggs682 (4 Dec 2022)

wafter said:


> Yeah, not a minter but I thought it looked alright for the asking



Too far away from me


----------



## wafter (4 Dec 2022)

biggs682 said:


> Too far away from me



Shame  

Me too, but that's probably for the best


----------



## Paulus (4 Dec 2022)

biggs682 said:


> Too far away from me



Not too far from me, but fortunately too big.


----------



## biggs682 (4 Dec 2022)

Paulus said:


> Not too far from me, but fortunately too big.



You might grow into it


----------



## davidphilips (7 Dec 2022)

Vintage holdsworth free on facebook collect from Edinburgh. https://www.facebook.com/marketplace/item/801138364290065


----------



## GeekDadZoid (7 Dec 2022)

davidphilips said:


> Vintage holdsworth free on facebook collect from Edinburgh. https://www.facebook.com/marketplace/item/801138364290065



Bottom of the ad says they want offer around £200.


----------



## davidphilips (7 Dec 2022)

GeekDadZoid said:


> Bottom of the ad says they want offer around £200.



Sorry never seen that bit.


----------



## avecReynolds531 (9 Dec 2022)

Vitus framed Motobecane in excellent condition: https://www.lfgss.com/conversations/382198/


----------



## biggs682 (9 Dec 2022)

avecReynolds531 said:


> Vitus framed Motobecane in excellent condition: https://www.lfgss.com/conversations/382198/



Oh dear lfgss you must be a brave sole


----------



## otherself (13 Dec 2022)

90's Olmo Scatto frame 
https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/40404535...BX+OSf1MuOATEE4ksV/2w2TA==|tkp:Bk9SR-b6_NqhYQ


----------



## otherself (13 Dec 2022)

Geoff Wiles Reynolds 753 58cm: https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/28502880...sEUsRqsiYHBS3CAvQ5/PXkEDU=|tkp:Bk9SR4L5h9uhYQ


----------



## biggs682 (14 Dec 2022)

Two nice ones @otherself thank you. 
The Geoff Wiles looks stunning


----------



## Jameshow (Sunday at 21:03)

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/32549184...tixoXeJTeO&var=&widget_ver=artemis&media=COPY

Vintage Holdsworth and trailer might be of interest?


----------



## simongt (Monday at 17:24)

Racehorse & milkfloat comes to mind - !


----------

